# October 2017 testers - Having an Oktoberfest - 9 BFPs and counting



## Tove

Hi all!

Welcome to the October thread! Please let me know which day you are testing! :beer:

:dust:


To be decided
Smurphy90
Heather.1987
tbfromlv
ToriTami :bfp:
 Boognishrises  
Jacksonl8805 :bfp:
 JLObytheBeach  


1:
 Alligator  
Mom15 :bfp:
 thencomesbebe  

2:
CheshireDucky  
BellaBoo0512
 Motherofcorgi  

3:
Lilycakes22  
Rachybaby85 :bfp:
mdscpa  

4:
Nixnax  
 Hopefulone17  
Pennymajor01
Kuro_Aki_Yuki

5:
Beith
Littlemaenad
Littlemiller
LadyBrum

6:
 JWC13
Dream143r  
BelleNuit
 Enigmomma  


7:
Sorsha
 Amethyste  

 Tove  
Kpen52
UniqueBeauty

8:
juscause

9:
Hammed2017
Becsboo :bfp:

10:
Pinkee  

11:
Rach87 :bfp:

12:
 Waiting2c
Babybrain80  
Fivexfive
 SS_Momma_of_2  

13:
baby D

14:
Desire2mom

15:

16:
 TryingInCO  
Mrs.iwnamkabb :bfp:

17:
topazicatzbet :bfp:
Bloblo

18:

19:
Mikallauren

20:

 Dill
AmandaGAC  


21:
bclaytonsc

22:
 Nuthatch  

23:
Cb86
Toadly
ICywin
Bostondogs :bfp:

24:
 Sarahtonyn  
sydpac7

25:
 Echo
Cppeace  
SKP :bfp:

26:
mickels

27:
Tinkerbell92
TexMel :bfp:
TTC74

28:
FTale
 Nixnax
CheshireDucky  
Lilycakes22

29:
TJF24

30:

31:
Thencomesbebe
Dream143r
Alligator :bfp:
Sarah34


----------



## Alligator

I love the name!!! YAY!

So this is our first official cycle since the MC trying, and my cycle is/may be messed up. Before the MC I used to have 28-29 day cycles and I am on cd4 now. FF thinks I'll ovulate on cd 15 which is the 22, I have a suspicion I will ovulate earlier, as my last cycle threw off the calculations a bit, and with my pregnancy I believe I ovulated earlier as well, as I was measuring ahead of LMP. So, I think for now I will test on Oct 1, but I'll update once I've O'd (I'm using OPKs and temping). 

Fx for us all this month. I really do have a good feeling for myself. I've felt really sure since the MC that we would conceive again quickly!!


----------



## JWC13

Thanks for starting this Tove! Count me in for October 6th.


----------



## Tove

Welcome JWC13 and Alligator!

I love that you are so positive about this cycle Alligator! I've read that you are more fertile after a miscarriage but I don't know if there's any truth to it. Let's hope there is!


----------



## waiting2c

I'm here!! Thanks tove for starting the thread up!!!

I have longish cycles so my app says next af due 12th October, that will do as a testing day for now till have actual ovulation date.

Excited for October !!!


----------



## Alligator

I don't know why but I had a certain amount of peace after the MC really trusting and believing we would get our rainbow and this whole miserable process would be worth it. It helped me cope!


----------



## Sorsha

Yay, thanks for starting this thread!

Based on past cycles I'm expecting to O no later than Sept 26 (and hopefully a day or two earlier). So I'll say Oct 7 for testing when I'll be at least 11 dpo. :) If I O early, I may also test early... We'll see how I feel.

FX for everyone!


----------



## Tove

Welcome waiting2c and Sorsha! 

Sorsha, I like that we are still pretty in sync with our cycles :) I'm expecting to O around the 25th.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks for starting the thread Tove! Please put me down for tbd for now :)


----------



## Tove

Added you Mom15!


----------



## Tove

By the way I just ordered a couple of opks and hpts online. They are cheaper per test if you buy more, but I don't want to waste tests if I do conceive this cycle (something I tell myself every month). I also bought the Conceive plus lube. I do get ewcm around O but my husband always wants to use a little saliva (sorry for tmi) and I figured I have to tell him to stop by now and use this lube instead :D

Anyone in here have any experience with fertility friendly lubes?


----------



## Nixnax

Yay a new thread.

Af is due 4th oct so put me down for that please. Although it was 3 days early this month, so I'm still an October tester lol


----------



## Sorsha

Tove said:


> By the way I just ordered a couple of opks and hpts online. They are cheaper per test if you buy more, but I don't want to waste tests if I do conceive this cycle (something I tell myself every month). I also bought the Conceive plus lube. I do get ewcm around O but my husband always wants to use a little saliva (sorry for tmi) and I figured I have to tell him to stop by now and use this lube instead :D
> 
> Anyone in here have any experience with fertility friendly lubes?

We were using Preseed every time we BDed when we got our first BFP (first cycle TTC). I have it recorded in my Countdown to Pregnancy info that we were using it the cycle we got our second BFP too, but that cycle I didn't take any notes on specific days of if we used it or how much, so I'm not sure how much/if we actually did.

Our experience with that one was that it was best to use quite a bit less than the instructions recommended, or it got kind of unpleasantly goopy, but I'm not sure if that's the same for Conceive Plus.

I'm planning on using Preseed again this cycle. I got it last month, but seemed to have plenty of EWCM on my own, so didn't bother using it. But maybe that extra boost will help. Doesn't seem like it can hurt, anyway!

And yay for continuing to be cycle buddies. :)


----------



## JWC13

> We were using Preseed every time we BDed when we got our first BFP (first cycle TTC). I have it recorded in my Countdown to Pregnancy info that we were using it the cycle we got our second BFP too, but that cycle I didn't take any notes on specific days of if we used it or how much, so I'm not sure how much/if we actually did.
> 
> Our experience with that one was that it was best to use quite a bit less than the instructions recommended, or it got kind of unpleasantly goopy, but I'm not sure if that's the same for Conceive Plus.
> 
> I'm planning on using Preseed again this cycle. I got it last month, but seemed to have plenty of EWCM on my own, so didn't bother using it. But maybe that extra boost will help. Doesn't seem like it can hurt, anyway!
> 
> And yay for continuing to be cycle buddies. :)

We used preseed for the first time last cycle and I swear it is what got us our BFP (despite the CP). We will definitely be using it again this cycle. You are correct, you have to use less than they suggest or else it is a slip n slide :)


----------



## Alligator

I am interested in preseed now! Tove - my DH is like yours, just uses saliva (haha I feel like there's not much that is TMI here but sorry anyway!)...is that bad?! Hmmm!


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Tove - you can put me down for Oct 6 please.


----------



## Nixnax

Alligator said:


> I am interested in preseed now! Tove - my DH is like yours, just uses saliva (haha I feel like there's not much that is TMI here but sorry anyway!)...is that bad?! Hmmm!


My SO does this as well :laugh:


----------



## JWC13

Alligator said:


> I am interested in preseed now! Tove - my DH is like yours, just uses saliva (haha I feel like there's not much that is TMI here but sorry anyway!)...is that bad?! Hmmm!

Lol that is what we usually do too :)
DH enjoys the preseed, though. It definitely helps when you BD every day during fertile window.


----------



## waiting2c

Have been on ebay and brought a stack of cheap ICs, I know I wont be able to stop myself from early testing no matter what I try so I may as well be prepared for it. You cant buy that sort of thing from any shops here, has to come from overseas. Not really sure why that is.


----------



## Mom15

I usually start testing at 8dpo. This will be our first cycle ttc since my mc in May. Eeek. Baby dust to all :)


----------



## Tove

Dream - I added you!

Mom15, sorry to hear about your mc :( 

I think saliva is bad for the sperm, it has something to do with pH I guess. It's not like there's more saliva than ewcm when we bd but maybe even a little can hurt. Plus I don't really like it, so now I have a good reason to tell my husband to stop ;)


----------



## Mom15

Thanks, Tove! I'm sorry about your CP! I remember you from the test threads early this year, so it must have been tough to finally get a positive just to have it taken away again. It has def left a mark on me and just makes me more worried about the next bfp and whether or not it will be a healthy pregnancy. Good luck to both of us!


----------



## Alligator

So sorry for your losses Tove and Mom15. I so agree with you...it has me apprehensive about trying again. That's a bad word...I don't know, I am so beyond eager to try again, and really can't wait to be pregnant, but the thought of being pregnant is a little bit scary to me, knowing what it is to go through the loss...it will be tough, I'm sure. Hugs to you all, here's hoping we get our (sticky) BFP!


----------



## Nixnax

Tove said:


> Dream - I added you!
> 
> Mom15, sorry to hear about your mc :(
> 
> I think saliva is bad for the sperm, it has something to do with pH I guess. It's not like there's more saliva than ewcm when we bd but maybe even a little can hurt. Plus I don't really like it, so now I have a good reason to tell my husband to stop ;)

Well he won't be doing that again, I can tell you :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

I'm going to start OPKs on Friday at CD12. I usually O around CD17-19.

Baby dust to all


----------



## CheshireDucky

Yay October thread!

Looks like I'll be testing October 2, but that might change as I get closer to O date. Starting OPKs today, which is earlier than I usually start them, and didn't temp during my period. Hoping this + more BD + Conceive Plus helps this month.

:babydust: to all!


----------



## Nixnax

Dream143r said:


> I'm going to start OPKs on Friday at CD12. I usually O around CD17-19.
> 
> Baby dust to all

I started opks at CD4 (day after AF finished) my cycle keeps changing, so I need to find out what day I ovulate. My BBT has arrived at wrk. So I'll be temping from tomorrow as well. I work random shifts so I'm not sure that temping will be accurate for me


----------



## Tove

Welcome CheshireDucky! So you're also using Conceive plus? Sounds like a good plan to bd more, if you're unsure of when you O I guess it doesn't hurt to do it at least every other day from like cd 8 (since you seemed to O around cd 12 last cycle) and if you feel like you are getting closer doing it every day. Good luck!


----------



## hopefulone17

I will be testing on the 4th!


----------



## Tove

Welcome Hopefulone17!


----------



## Mom15

Cm is still whitish in color but seems a bit more watery. I'm hoping for an earlier O this cycle! C'mon follies go go go :) I will hold off on opks til I see some clear ewcm. Last cycle I did opks for almost two weeks I think. That was depressing. I have noticed that only the day before my pos opk I get a slightly darker opk so not much of a progression. So until I'm a day away from O which seems to have been happening on the day I get my pos opk they all have the same faint line. Patience, somebody have any patience they can share. Lol


----------



## Alligator

LOL Mom15 I have no patience!!! I am CD6 and already doing OPKs. This is my first cycle using them and the first proper cycle since my MC and since AF returned, so I just want to really really make sure we don't miss O, as I know my body may still be a little off balance.


----------



## Mom15

I did the same thing! I wanted to practice so I know what my opks look like in combo with cm and temps. Haven't had the drive to really temp this cycle. I'm calling this a practice cycle. Gonna not stress about a ton of bding. Just want to make sure we do when I have ewcm. But I have been there too many cycles where we start bding so early that by the time I O it is a chore more than anything.


----------



## Alligator

I totally feel you, I think we'll start every other day now until like CD12 or so (unless I get positive OPK and temp jump or notice a change in CM, I've never tracked it that religiously), and then after all those signs like up we'll do everyday. My initial plan was everyday from like CD 12-19 or so, thinking that would likely cover us, continuing to use OPKs just to confirm and maybe do it morning or night depending. I don't want DH to get anxious so I'm keeping him out of the testing and what not.

I temped last cycle so I have an idea what my 'normal' is but continuing to do it this cycle as it should be more accurate as the last one I started just after the MC when I still had HCG in my system.

I have no idea what my OPKs look like other than now they are totally negative, so we'll see how the next few days progress. I suspect with my pregnancy I ovulated earlier than you would think based off a 28 day cycle, as baby measured ahead by 4 days (I was calculating based off LMP). So it's possible I ovulate at like CD 10 or 11, meaning we are starting BD tonight just in case lol.


----------



## Mom15

I just had the tiniest bit of ewcm....can't say it doesn't have me excited!


----------



## Alligator

OOOOHHHH awesome, BD today for sure!!! My CM is still pretty creamy so nothing to see here really!


----------



## Rach87

Unfortunately Im back. Had some solid bleeding and cramping today. Ob took betas and will take more on friday to follow it down. Bummer I always wanted a may baby. Not sure how my cycle will be now. But if its somewhat normal will be due for af oct 11th. 

I had a chemical 2 cycles before i became pregnant with my dd and my cycles never got messed up so Im hoping the same can happen this time.


----------



## Alligator

Oh Rach :( I'm so sorry. That's awful and never easy. I hope your cycle returns to normal quickly. Hugs to you.


----------



## Nixnax

Rach87 said:


> Unfortunately Im back. Had some solid bleeding and cramping today. Ob took betas and will take more on friday to follow it down. Bummer I always wanted a may baby. Not sure how my cycle will be now. But if its somewhat normal will be due for af oct 11th.
> 
> I had a chemical 2 cycles before i became pregnant with my dd and my cycles never got messed up so Im hoping the same can happen this time.

Ah rach im so sorry to hear this. Hope you get your sticky bean soon. Hugs


----------



## JWC13

So so sorry Rach! This will be our month!


----------



## Mom15

So sorry Rach! Hoping history will repeat itself and you will fall pregnant again quickly!


----------



## waiting2c

So sorry to hear that Rach - hope the news still turns out good somehow.


----------



## Tove

Oh no Rach :( sorry to hear about that, thats awful :( Do you want me to add you to the 11th or do you want to wait until you get a definitive answer on friday?

Hugs to you!


----------



## Rach87

OB called hcg is at 6 (5 is not pregnant) No need to do bloods tomorrow. so Im relieved that since theres no hope at least its over quick. On to oktoberfest. 

Yes Tove please add me to the 11th. Im going to do opk's this month to make sure I ovulate. If any date changes Ill let you know. 

And thanks ladies for the kind words.


----------



## Alligator

That's so tough Rach. I'm sorry. But it is nice to not have to wait/wonder. Fx this is your sticky bean cycle! I have a good feeling for us.


----------



## Tove

So sorry for you Rach :( hope you get a sticky bfp this cycle! I'll add you to the 11th. Welcome to Oktoberfest :dust:


----------



## Dream143r

Okay so I couldn't wait and started opks a day earlier than planned.

persecute me - I just have to test things. LOL

CD 11 - Blank face on my CB digital OPK, as expected.

We're going to start the BD'ing tonight. Just every other day though.


----------



## Bloblo

Hey ladies, no need to put me down for testing as im pretty sure that i will get my bfp next week (positive thinking).
Just want to follow you all and spread some baby dust:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Alligator

LOL Dream I am cd7 and tested to day (with an IC). Coming off the MC and it's my first real cycle using OPKs so I don't want to miss it!! I'll start with digital on Sunday (CD10). With my pregnancy I was measuring ahead of LMP date (28 day cycles) so I may ovulate early and I do NOT want to miss it!!


----------



## Rach87

Question for you ladies....so my last period was super light. And this month I had a chemical and not bleeding heavily at all. Was wondering if maybe my uterus wasnt good for implantation? Anyone have any experience or advice? Now wondering if I should start taking supplements to help prime my baby house for the next beany so it will stick?

I posted this in september thread too so sorry for the double post.. just though there were diff people in both threads


----------



## CheshireDucky

Tove said:


> Welcome CheshireDucky! So you're also using Conceive plus? Sounds like a good plan to bd more, if you're unsure of when you O I guess it doesn't hurt to do it at least every other day from like cd 8 (since you seemed to O around cd 12 last cycle) and if you feel like you are getting closer doing it every day. Good luck!

Yeap just started using it. Trying not to use a lot of it because I hate lube and it's pricey. My O day changes, but only within a day or two. My obgyn wants us BDing every other day starting CD 10 until... I don't remember when. haha. But it seems I'm Oing around CD 11-12 so we're starting earlier just to give us a better shot. 

Rach - sorry to hear about everything. =\ Wish I had some advice for you.


----------



## Dream143r

Bloblo said:


> Hey ladies, no need to put me down for testing as im pretty sure that i will get my bfp next week (positive thinking).
> Just want to follow you all and spread some baby dust:dust::dust::dust:

Yes Bloblo I love this frame of mind!! Should I just congratulate you now?! :thumbup:


----------



## Dream143r

Rach - I have generally short periods. (3 days) pretty much every cycle except my most recent. Now I don't know if that mean my lining is thick or thin but I've been thinking it's possible it may be thin. So I did a little googling, obviously. lol and this cycle I've been drinking an 8oz glass of organic pomegranate juice daily and well as 1 cup of raspberry leaf tea. I will continue to do so until O then stop. 

I've also read that vitamin B Complex and Vitamin E are good for increasing your lining and should be take for the entire cycle. I haven't been taking the vitamins because I don't actually know that I even have a thin lining lol. but maybe if we don't get our BFP this cycle i'll add that in next month.

I have no idea or advice on if/what you should do, just letting you know whats happening in my world in that regard.

Good luck!!! FX for your sticky one this cylce


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Dream, I struggle with a thin lining (confirmed by ultrasound). In my case it seems to be caused by lower estrogen levels and unfortunately supplements on their own didn't seem to help much. I was even on femara (which increases estrogen due to multiple follicles) and found my lining was still thin (although thicker than on a natural cycle). What helped the most was when I added acupuncture along with femara, then it got to a nice normal thickness. 

So for what its worth, I do suggest acupuncture for thin lining. It may not work on its own (didn't for me) but when combined with the right supplements/drugs it seems to do the trick. Who knows maybe you don't have a thin lining or maybe its only slightly thin in which case acupuncture alone might do the trick for you. 

Rach for what its worth if you had a thin lining or something like that you probably wouldn't have gotten pregnant at all. Sorry for your chem. Good luck this cycle!

AFM I don't know how active I'll be on this group testers thread, but they can be fun to join. I expect AF will be due around October 6. This will be my 24th cycle actually trying, so I'm not expecting much. We're doing a natural cycle this go around after taking a break in August (our IUI was cancelled due to a cyst). I'm on a mix of chinese herbs so we'll see what comes of it!


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Belle - thanks for sharing


----------



## Tove

Thanks for sharing that BelleNuit, really interesting to read. I can't even imagine how frustrating it must be to be on your 24th cycle trying. Hugs to you! Added you to the 6th.


----------



## Tove

I just looked at my calendar to see when my fertile period is and it turnes out it's exactly the period my MIL and FIL are visiting!!! How the heck are we going to BD when they are here?? :( Crap.


----------



## BelleNuit

That makes things awkward Tove!

Its a lot less fun, but on occasion DH and I have used softcups to inseminate. Might be an option if you really and truly can't BD with the in-laws around!


----------



## Alligator

Can you get some quickly in in the AM before everyone wakes up?! You gotta do what you gotta do right?!


----------



## Tove

Thanks for the tip, I have to look into that! I'm not sure how comfortable my husband would be with that though :D but I'll do anything to up our chances lol. But I think we'll try to BD at night when they are asleep (they have poor hearing!) but before our son runs over to our bed. Hmm not easy to time!


----------



## Dream143r

CD 14 - first day of flashing smiley. the marathon begins tomorrow until O. Eeeek


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Dream!


----------



## Mom15

Hope you catch the egg Dream!

I'm having more ewcm but very negative opk still. Hoping tomorrow's will be a bit darker.


----------



## Tove

Dream and Mom15 start :sex: !! :D


----------



## Alligator

So I don't know what/if anything this means but I had a temp drop today. I am CD11. I have only tracked temp for one cycle (last one, post MC) and I got a temp drop the day of O....I am usually at 97.2-97.35 or so...today I was at 97.16 (yesterday 97.26 so a sizeable drop). I expected a bit of a rise as it was hot in our room last night (we put the winter comforter back on as the nights are getting quite chilly!)....I don't know if it means anything and obviously I only have one cycle to go on...we'll see! It would be an early O but I suspect I O'd early with my pregnancy that ended in MC based on dates and size of baby. I suppose I'll know over the next day or two if I get a rise or not!

I'm going to take OPKs today too but there is a chance I missed it if it happened overnight!


----------



## Tove

Exciting Alligator! Do you have any other signs pointing towards O such as cm? Even if you're not ovulating today it's probably not far away, so get BDing ;)


----------



## Dream143r

CD 15 - Day 2 of the flashing smiley.


----------



## Alligator

Tove - I haven't had any noticeable changes to CM, but I am going to check again when I get home. I have acupuncture tonight and might ask what she thinks (she wanted me to come in this week as O would be close, she predicted...so maybe she can assist with it coming along?!)...I've never really tracked CM before and I don't have a ton that is noticeable (except during my pregnancy and the creamy/milky stuff after O is sometimes visible to me), but I'm going to try and be more aware of it! No other changes, I thought I may have had some cramping this morning. Negative OPK though...so I either haven't O'd yet and the temp dip is just a blip on the testing radar, or I missed the surge (I took a test at 4pm last night then another at 10am this morning, so I definitely could have missed it I suppose).

We'll see what the next couple days bring and if temp goes up or I get some positive OPKs. So confusing!!

Either way - DH and I BD this am just in case and will continue to this week :)


----------



## CheshireDucky

Fingers crossed for those starting BDing!


----------



## Nixnax

I got my positive opk today, but I don't see my OH until tomorrow. 

We were DTD all weekend as we had a weekend away. We do t live together at the moment, we are currently house hunting. I will be seeing him tomorrow though, so I'll be jumping his bones he he he


----------



## Rach87

Well bleeding seems to have stopped from my chemical. Thank goodness. And my opk's and bbt came in the mail today. I just really want to put this behind me. Its been an awful week. (Many other things happened this week as well. When it rains suckiness it pours) And then of course even though it happened last wednesday and they called me thursday with an hcg of 6 and the nurse told me i didnt need to go back for more levels. She calls today 15 min before the lab closes to tell me i need to get them done again for "documentation purposes". Like salt in a very open wound. Ugh. Sorry for the rant. This is having a much deeper effect on me than I ever thought it could.


----------



## lilycakes22

Hi all! First time poster. Sorry if I don't get all the acronyms and terms correct..slowly learning as I go :) This will be our 4th cycle TTC but this time using OPKs. O should be tomorrow so FX. Put me down for Oct 3rd.

Thanks!


----------



## Mom15

Rach - I'm sorry! I know how you feel unfortunately. Good luck for this cycle!!

Welcome lilycakes!

I'm still waiting for my pos OPK, but plenty of ewcm so it's got to be close!!


----------



## Dream143r

CD16 for me, Day 3 of flashing smiley..... getting closer.


----------



## Tove

Rach, sorry to hear that :( that sucks that you had to go back for more blood work even though you knew what the results would be. Hope you fall pregnant soon again and that it's a sticky bean.

Lilycakes22, I added you. Welcome!

As for me, had planned to start EOD BD tonight, but I'm not really in the mood. So, I guess I'll wait a few days more. Usually ovulate at CD15 so no stress yet.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Loving the name, I'm actually going to Oktoberfest on the 14th. :witch: is due around the 17th.


----------



## Alligator

CD12 for me and another low temp today (thought it might have been an O dip yesterday but remained low today...who knows). I am definitely feeling a bit wetter (sorry TMI!!) down there, not a lot of visible EWCM but I feel different than a few days ago so I'm thinking things are gearing up. Negative OPKs but I'll test later this afternoon and maybe this evening as well! Fx


----------



## Heather.1987

:hi: hi im coming over from the sept thread. Cd 1 after a 26 day cycle and 2 days early. My cycles have been really early and ive been spotting and a shorter lp the past 2 cycles...any suggestions to help regulate it? Anyways onto cycle #5. I hate ttc.


----------



## BelleNuit

Heather try acupuncture and b50. I have the same issue and acupuncture helped


----------



## smurphy90

Hi everyone,

Can you put me down as tbd, please?


I started Clomid this cycle and am currently on CD 17. My last two ultrasounds showed the Clomid wasn't doing much for my follicle growth. I have one more u/s tomorrow before moving on to injects. I'll be testing sometime in October! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Sara! Will they induce AF for this cycle or just move you directly on to injectibles?

CD 11 today. Fair amount of ewcm last night so I'll consider myself officially fertile. We'll start BDing tonight. I'm not doing anything to track O as my cycles are like 97% regular according to FF. So I know what to expect!


----------



## Dream143r

CD 17 today. Peak - Solid smiley on my CB Digital OPK and a blazing positive on a cheapie. Based on history I will O tomorrow or Friday but more likely to be Friday.

I'm just glad I can see the finish line on the 'scheduled' BD'ing.


----------



## Mom15

Opk almost positive! I bet tomorrows will be :)

Is anyone in their tww yet? I lost track. I guess it's still September, I'm a bit ahead of myself, but I didn't think I'd O in time to test in September.


----------



## Alligator

I am CD13 and will be taking another OPK today (more than one ha). Getting slightly darker but still negative. Hoping to O soon - I am so impatient! I've been feeling wetter down there but no noticeable changes to CM, but I am the worst at paying attention and DH and I have been BD as it's my 'estimated fertile window' (I've just started temping/testing post MC) which makes it harder to tell what's going on down there. TTC is a damn marathon, especially this cycle when I was unsure when I would O!!!


----------



## smurphy90

Belle - I think they're going to go straight to injections, but a trip that we're taking next week might throw a wrench in that plan. I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Rach87

Over here waiting for O. :coffee: not sure how this cycle will go but started temping today with my new bbt. And will likely start using opks in the next few days. If it were a normal cycle I would likely ovulate around next wednesday, but since I just had a chemical Im not sure how things will go. more waiting....


----------



## Alligator

Took my first OPK of the day and I swear it's nearly positive. Pic posted on my journal is anyone wants to take a peak. So close!


----------



## CheshireDucky

Pretty sure I O'd. Wish we got one more BD in but I think we did the best we could this cycle. Hoping FF confirms O (it didn't last cycle for some reason). According to OPKs and CM (and the cramps I felt), I am no longer in my fertile period. FX!


----------



## Alligator

Hope you caught that egg ducky!! <3


----------



## Dream143r

Ducky - by the looks of your charts I'd say you O'd too. BD timing looks pretty good I'd say.


----------



## Tove

Exciting times for those of you who have ovulated or are close! I hope you all are successful and start October with lots of bfps!! Dream and Ducky, great looking bd timing!

Half of the time I am not looking forward to starting our bd marathon but it also makes life a bit easier knowing that you "have to" do it and not think too much about it...


----------



## Alligator

I agree with you Tove. This morning DH was tired and I was like 'I know but it's important...' (I didn't want to say 'have to' ha. If I do get my positive OPK then yes we have to but that would make him anxious).


----------



## Nixnax

I had a stark whit opk today so I definitely caught ovulation yesterday. We BD Friday, sunday and last night. I'm officially 1DPO. My BBs really hurt today which Is unusual for me. This is of course ovulation. 

I've been really constipated for the past month (tmi). So I'm feeling full and uncomfortable anyway. 

Ugh can I just please sleep for the next 13 days please


----------



## JWC13

Heather.1987 said:


> :hi: hi im coming over from the sept thread. Cd 1 after a 26 day cycle and 2 days early. My cycles have been really early and ive been spotting and a shorter lp the past 2 cycles...any suggestions to help regulate it? Anyways onto cycle #5. I hate ttc.

Welcome Heather! I have short LPs too (around 10 days usually, sometimes 11) and this cycle I'm going to start using Progesterone cream that I purchased from Amazon. You have to ensure that you don't start using it until after you ovulate so I'll likely wait until 2dpo to start using it. Might be something for you to consider.


----------



## JWC13

Rach87 said:


> Over here waiting for O. :coffee: not sure how this cycle will go but started temping today with my new bbt. And will likely start using opks in the next few days. If it were a normal cycle I would likely ovulate around next wednesday, but since I just had a chemical Im not sure how things will go. more waiting....

Rach- I also had a chemical last cycle but it looks like my body jumped right back to normal. I usually O on cd 19 or 20 and it is looking like I'll still O on cd19 this cycle. I know it is different for everyone but hopefully your cycle will also go back to normal!


----------



## Rach87

JWC13 said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Over here waiting for O. :coffee: not sure how this cycle will go but started temping today with my new bbt. And will likely start using opks in the next few days. If it were a normal cycle I would likely ovulate around next wednesday, but since I just had a chemical Im not sure how things will go. more waiting....
> 
> Rach- I also had a chemical last cycle but it looks like my body jumped right back to normal. I usually O on cd 19 or 20 and it is looking like I'll still O on cd19 this cycle. I know it is different for everyone but hopefully your cycle will also go back to normal!Click to expand...


Thanks JWC for the hope. Sorry for your loss as well. Thankfully my hormones seem to have balanced already and I feel like myself again yesterday and today. Hoping thats a good sign things will happen as usual. Woo was I an irate emotional mess last week. How are you doing?


----------



## Alligator

Smiley on my digital OPK and positive, two solid lines on mg IC! Let the BD commence. 

Question ladies - DH and I have already commenced BD... we dtd this am! Would you suggest another go tonight, given I have confirmation O is coming soon, maybe overnight? Or BD in the morning?


----------



## BelleNuit

alligator once a day is plenty! Honestly even once every other day is good. I'd wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Belle!! Im so paranoid of missing it! When we got pregnant in June (sadly ended in MC) we just BD a lot (like, daily...) for a week in a row as I wasnt testing or anything yet. Just going off estimates!


----------



## BelleNuit

I remember doing cycles like that, but I don't think BDing a lot makes much of a difference. If you're doing it once a day or every other day during your fertile time then consider yourself good! If you get good ewcm then you don't need to temp or use OPKs. Just BD when you see fertile cm.


----------



## Pixie2982

Following 
Hoping to see lots of bfp's 

So sorry rach :(


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Belle! I havent noticed a lot of EWCM, but I definitely feel wetter down there so who knows. Nothing super visible or noticeable! 

I wish I was someone who could just wing it and not track it but Im definitely not! Especially after our loss. Logically I know that it wont make a difference but it gives me some sense of control.


----------



## BelleNuit

I can understand that Alligator. I used to feel the same way. After many many many cycles of controlling everything perfectly I realized that there really isn't any control to be had here. Wishing you lots of luck, and if trying your hardest makes you feel better then go for it I say :)


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Belle! I can totally see it getting to be too much after many months. We are so fresh off the loss I want to do all I can for a couple months... and see how it goes! Theres no right/wrong way as so many women get pregnant doing it daily, doing it once, every other day, temping, not temping!


----------



## ashley2pink

Good luck Rach and Alligator!! Hoping you get your October BFP's!


----------



## Rach87

Alligator said:


> I wish I was someone who could just wing it and not track it but Im definitely not! Especially after our loss. Logically I know that it wont make a difference but it gives me some sense of control.

I feel the exact same way. Having zero control over losing a baby I feel like if I temp and track with opk's I have a semblence of control.


----------



## Alligator

Rach87 said:


> Alligator said:
> 
> 
> I wish I was someone who could just wing it and not track it but Im definitely not! Especially after our loss. Logically I know that it wont make a difference but it gives me some sense of control.
> 
> I feel the exact same way. Having zero control over losing a baby I feel like if I temp and track with opk's I have a semblence of control.Click to expand...

This is exactly it. I hope this cycle is a lucky one for us.


----------



## Mom15

Like Belle said Alligator, do. what makes you feel good, but you will have thinks covered even if you wait til tomorrow. I have always conceived bding every other day, just FYI.


----------



## Bloblo

Alligator said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator said:
> 
> 
> I wish I was someone who could just wing it and not track it but Im definitely not! Especially after our loss. Logically I know that it wont make a difference but it gives me some sense of control.
> 
> I feel the exact same way. Having zero control over losing a baby I feel like if I temp and track with opk's I have a semblence of control.Click to expand...
> 
> This is exactly it. I hope this cycle is a lucky one for us.Click to expand...

Thats me too! I have tried "relaxed" cycles without tracking, but i end up much more stressed...


----------



## Bloblo

Tove - please add me to 17 October... Cd1 today :cry:


----------



## smurphy90

Aww, I'm sorry you're out for Sept Bloblo. :hug:


----------



## Tove

Sorry to add you to the list Bloblo, but welcome anyways! :(


----------



## JWC13

> Thanks JWC for the hope. Sorry for your loss as well. Thankfully my hormones seem to have balanced already and I feel like myself again yesterday and today. Hoping thats a good sign things will happen as usual. Woo was I an irate emotional mess last week. How are you doing?

I'm doing ok. It's weird, I'm oddly more at ease this cycle than I have been in previous cycles. The CP sucked and even though we only knew about the pregnancy for a week or so, you start to get excited and plan for the baby. Despite that, the chemical has shown me that at least we can get pregnant. With this being our first child, I've had fears for years that I wouldn't be able to get pregnant and at least now we know that we likely can. This knowledge has actually decreased my stress level quite a bit with the TTC process. 

The stress will come back the next time I get that BFP and worry if it will stick...but I'll deal with that when the time comes :)


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 - that's a good point. Everyone is so different. I think in my head 'okay what if those sperm didn't last the day or two they need to and my egg died off in 12 hours and we missed it!?' and I just get paranoid and worried we will miss the window and I'll regret it! UGH the things we put ourselves through. Anyway, we ended up BD last night and again this AM...I have no control and just second guess myself...it might be too much but I can't help it! I would rather be sure we've covered it than left wondering .And it's what worked last time for me...that's all I have to go on!

How are your OPKs Mom15? Do you expect O today/tomorrow? I am thinking today for me, I'm going to take another OPK and if it's negative assume O is today at some point. I had a slight temp rise this am (slight, like 97.19 to 97.28), not sure if that means anything at this point.


----------



## Mom15

Got my pos opk today :happydance: My temp was up from 96.81 to 97.32 BUT DS woke up last night and I only had two hours of sleep before I took that temp so it may not be accurate. But from previous cycle it looks like I O the same day as my pos opk. I think we will stop bding now. If I see more ewcm tomorrow we'll do another one, but if not I am assuming o happened. I got super sleepy yesterday afternoon, which I tend to get when I O. I'm hoping for a fast temp rise this cycle. Last month took till almost 5dpo to get my high temp. 

Sorry af showed Bloblo :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Glad to hear about your pos OPK today 15! I'm not tracking other than cm this cycle but I'm CD 12 and it's likely my OPK would be positive if I did feel like testing. We'll be TWW buddies :)


----------



## Alligator

YAY Mom15 that's awesome! I am so confused with OPKs and if a positive means you've O'd or are about to!? I also got a small temp rise (not as much as you) so I am anticipating a larger rise tomorrow. I'm going to test again in a few hours and I am expecting a negative OPK but we'll see.


----------



## Dream143r

The stress of it all - I think it got to DH last night. Wasn't able to get the job done. I'm pretty certain I will O Friday though so hopefully tonight goes better.


----------



## Alligator

Ah I'm sorry Dream...I think DH has been feeling the pressure as well a few times, he mentioned last night that it's just been a lot and it seems not like a chore, but just not spontaneous. I told him we're almost threw that crucial window and then we can take a break and go back to just being spontaneous newlyweds!


----------



## BelleNuit

OPKs go positive before you O. It is testing for a hormone that triggers ovulation. How quickly O happens after your OPK goes positive depends on the woman. But 12-36 hours is the generally accepted timeline


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Belle - do you know if its 12-36 hours from the start of your surge (for example I got a positive OPK yesterday evening around 430pm and this morning just now around 10:45am)? Or from when the surge stops and you've got negative tests? Sorry, so many questions, I'm new to this!


----------



## BelleNuit

From the start of your surge. You can stop testing when you get a POS OPK


----------



## Alligator

Ahh okay perfect. Because I am a crazy lady I tested again this AM (I think I just like to know how long the surge lasts? Information is power? Or I'm just obsessed and crazy). O will definitely occur today then if it already hasn't as my first positive was yesterday late afternoon.


----------



## JWC13

Alligator said:


> Ahh okay perfect. Because I am a crazy lady I tested again this AM (I think I just like to know how long the surge lasts? Information is power? Or I'm just obsessed and crazy). O will definitely occur today then if it already hasn't as my first positive was yesterday late afternoon.

haha you aren't alone- I always test through the surge until I get a negative OPK.


----------



## Alligator

JWC glad it's not just me! I'll probably do that because I am super neurotic.


----------



## Mom15

Yes what Belle said! And yay I can see your chart :) I'm a chart stalker haha


----------



## Mom15

Belle - how funny our cycles lined up with very different cd O's :)


----------



## Alligator

Yep I just linked it up - figured it was a good idea to have it on there as so many women are so much more knowledgeable than me about that kind of stuff.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry blo

Ha alligator ill probably test through a surge too. When I got preggers with my dd i tested for 2 weeks twice daily and kept getting almost positives and got frustrated and gave up. (Figured i was doing it wrong somehow since it was my first time doing opks and didnt understand everything and whatnot) Well I O'd when i shouldve started af. This time im going to hope for a clear positive. Lol otherwise Ill run out of opks quick! Thank goodness for amazon prime though. Ha.


----------



## Dream143r

JWC13 said:


> Alligator said:
> 
> 
> Ahh okay perfect. Because I am a crazy lady I tested again this AM (I think I just like to know how long the surge lasts? Information is power? Or I'm just obsessed and crazy). O will definitely occur today then if it already hasn't as my first positive was yesterday late afternoon.
> 
> haha you aren't alone- I always test through the surge until I get a negative OPK.Click to expand...

I do the same


----------



## Alligator

LOL rach I love Amazon Prime!!


----------



## Rach87

So with all this talk of OPKs and the fact I have some sticky cm today I decided to test. Not really expecting O until next week but looks like my body is gearing up already :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8221.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Alligator

Awesome, Rach! When I was a week out I could barely see lines LOL.


----------



## Buttons_01

Hi ladies .. Please may I join? Could I be put down for the 3rd please. We are currently TTC #2, my first is 3 years old and we've sadly suffered 2 miscarriages and a chemical between Oct 2016 and March this year. Fingers crossed we can catch this month and everything turn out ok. I been taking OPKs and got a smiley face on a clearblue digital on Wednesday which was Cycle day 14, apps that I use have put ovulation either yesterday or today and we've managed to BD 5 nights in a row so hopefully there's enough little spermies waiting for the egg, if not already maybe met my egg. 

Now I'm going to sit and read through this whole thread so I can get to know you all x


----------



## Mom15

Welcome Buttons! I'm so sorry for your losses and have my fingers crossed this is your lucky month! I am also ttc number two and had a chemical followed by a mc. Once upon a time I had envisioned a 2 year gap between my kids, now it's at the minimum going to be 3years and a month. Nothing I can do about it, but I hope we both get our rainbows soon!

Rach - I hope it darkens quickly for you!!


----------



## Buttons_01

Thanks Mom15!.. lots of baby dust getting sent your way!!:dust: ..I also didn't want a big age gap between my children but obviously someone has other plans for me and if we conceive this month then there would be 3 years 11 months between them as my son turns 4 in July! I really hope everything works out this month though &#129310;&#127995;

Also, these are my OPKs. They are the clearblue digital and I got the smiley faces on Wednesday, morning and evening and then it went back down to just an O Thursdays morning. Bottom is this mornings, do you think I've ovulated? Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3675.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Heather.1987

I feel so impatient too due to age gap. My first 2 are 2 years and 1 month. We tried for that same age gap again and now im afraid its going to be more of a 3 year age gap instead of 2 and in my slight ocd brain that bugs me.


----------



## Mom15

I would say your most positive is Wednesday morning! Usually women O writhin 12-36 hours of the first positive opk. So I would say you Oed anywhere between Wednesday and this morning. Do you do any cm/cervix tracking or temping?


----------



## BelleNuit

CD 13 today, based on previous cycle history I'm guessing today is O day! I don't know if we'll get a chance to BD tonight as we will have guests over (who are staying the weekend), but we did manage to BD twice on our 2 best days so I'd say we're covered! We'll try for one more today but if it doesn't happen I'm okay with that.


----------



## Dream143r

Ladies who inseminate. Talk to me. What's the scoop?

I'm thinking we need this as a backup. I know, I know I'm not out until AF shows but I'm basically out this month because the past 2 nights since getting my + we have had unsuccessful BDs. I think the pressure of it all is getting to DH head. He's fine all cycle until it get to the time. I tried just not telling him but he's sweet he wants to know what the charts look like and when it's O time to feel 'involved'.

So tell me everything you guys know about home insemination. I'd like to have this as backup for tired nights etc. 

mosiebaby.com - I came across this site last night. thoughts?

I'm posting in September and October so sorry for the double post for those in both threads


----------



## BelleNuit

Dream, I've found the easiest way to inseminate at home is just to use softcups (you can order them online). They're pretty easy to pop in and they sit right next to your cervix. If you use a bit of preseed with them even better. I know some ladies will use syringes, but softcups are pretty straight forward and nothing is lost from transferring it from one place to another. They are nice in the sense that after its in you can feel free to move around and do what you want, you don't have to lay there and chill for 15 minutes waiting for those swimmers to get where they're going. 

The only downside is they are a bit gross to take out the next day and some women find they have a hard time getting them out, but I never had issues with this. DH and I used them awhile back when the stress of ttc every month was wearing us down. To take the pressure off we decided we'd only BD when we felt like it and we'd just inseminate with softcups the rest of the time.


----------



## Rach87

Welcome buttons! 

Dream sorry I dont have experience with that. Sorry the stress is getting to your hubby. How sweet he likes to be involved in the whole process. Have you tried maybe giving him a massage to relax him before hand, or maybe a beer? (sorry not sure your stance on alchohol, hope i didnt offend) 

Tested again last night and opk was a little darker than earlier in the evening. Ill be testing again in a couple hours when I get home. Now Im getting excited! I was worried I wouldnt ovulate from what I had read about cycles after a cp. not sure why I was worried though. My family is crazy fertile. My mom is one of 9. I have 32 first cousins on just her side. And my sis and 2 of my cousins never had periods and my sis only ovulates on on side....she has 3 kids, one cousin has 3 the other has 5! Anither cousin who was told she'd never have kids just had her 2nd lol


----------



## Alligator

That's crazy Rach - I hope you O a little bit early!

I remember a few months ago when we started trying I asked my mom how long it took her to conceive myself and my sisters, just being curious and it was never something I thought to ask. I'm not sure if something like that is genetic but you never know. She said 1-2 months (my last sister was an oops). Lo and behold we got pregnant on our 2nd month 'trying', and sadly we miscarried in July...but I'm hoping we have that kind of luck again!


----------



## Dream143r

Heehee - a beer, not a bad idea Rach. I have this one annoying friend (who is pregnant of course) who keeps telling me just to get black out drunk with hubby then BD then poof you will be preggo - because that's how she happened to get pregnant. Like seriously?!?! #goaway I know that's not what you're saying of course it just reminded me of her nonsense.


----------



## Alligator

OMG dream...I was talking about this to DH last night as we saw a commercial for the show Teen Mom. How in Highschool everyone makes it seem like you take your panties off in front of a man and POOF pregnant...well it doesn't work like that!! (maybe when you're 16 it does?! LOL). A friend of mine got pregnant on a blackout night drunk also...how is that even possible when here I am trying so hard and measuring and tracking everything? And she was on the pill too!


----------



## Pixie2982

TMI LADIES SORRY ! 

Dream, I used a donor as you know and I tried the reusable soft cup(couldn't find the disposable ones in the uk) but couldn't get it in and out comfortably so I just stuck with the good old syringe method,

Basically he does in to cup with lid as air kills sperm quicker, and sit it at a tilted angle, then wait for it to liquefy then syringe it in, (around 10 mins) I left it in around 15 mins of the 30 mins lay down (as a plug type thing) but that's personal choice I think, but it's also best to have an orgasm before inserting so lots of discharge and also when you've inserted as orgasm makes the cervix dip downwards in to the inserted sperm and suck it in (that's where the romance side comes in with you and hubby lol)


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks Pixie - I was really hoping you would see my post, knowing your story.


----------



## Buttons_01

Mom15 said:


> I would say your most positive is Wednesday morning! Usually women O writhin 12-36 hours of the first positive opk. So I would say you Oed anywhere between Wednesday and this morning. Do you do any cm/cervix tracking or temping?

So I'll take it as yesterday I ovulated then? (Thursday) so today I would be 1DPO. I used to track my Cervix a lot but now not so much, CM was eggwhite on Wednesday but then I can't really tell between cm and left over sperm&#128584; I've not really had anything today though just a little wet feeling. My Cervix last night was high but could still feel it, soft and open. Will check again tonight and see what it's doing, I don't temp, that would be too much for me I think xx


----------



## Dill

:hi: Just came here from the September thread. I'm on CD1... the witch got me this morning... but my estimated test date for October is the 20th.


----------



## Alligator

Welcome Dill!! Fx October is the month for both of us!


----------



## CheshireDucky

I got SOLID crosshairs this morning! I know this isn't a big deal for a lot of you, but I normally get dotted crosshairs and it takes 5 or 6 days. I didn't even get crosshairs last month and BAM! solid crosshairs. *happy dance*


----------



## Dream143r

Yay! that's awesome Ducky


----------



## Alligator

YAY for crosshairs!!! I'm new to FF - does dotted crosshairs just mean it's not as confident about O?


----------



## CheshireDucky

Alligator said:


> YAY for crosshairs!!! I'm new to FF - does dotted crosshairs just mean it's not as confident about O?

Pretty much. It means that temps and signs aren't lined up so it thinks it's the O date.


----------



## becsboo

here x waiting to ovulate mc couple of weeks ago testing 8 dpo mid oct i hope gl ladies


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ducky. That's kind of what I figured!


----------



## Tove

Welcome Dill, added you to the 20th!

Dream, sorry to hear about your troubles! I don't have any experience with insemination, but I would love to hear more if you do try it.

Alligator, love your chart and determination to BD every day!! You are definitely covered this month :D

BelleNuit, also great BD timing! 

Congrats on the solid crosshairs CheshireDucky! Great timing also :)

As for me, CD10 today. Ovulation related pains (I always have this a couple of days pre O). OPK negative, but not completelt blank. So our BD marathon started yesterday.


----------



## Alligator

LOL Tove it's a bit embarrassing but TBH coming off the MC I had no idea when I would O, and I know I O'd early with my pregnancy, and I was terrified we would miss it. So...I made sure that wouldn't happen!!! Moving forward, if we aren't successful this month, I won't start nearly as early LOL.


----------



## Tove

Lol Alligator :D that's nothing to be embarressed about ;) I bet there have been lots of spermies hanging around waiting for that egg, so that's great :D hope you get your crosshairs soon too!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Tove! I definitely feel like we did our best...really there's not much more we could have done!! Hoping I get that solid temp rise tomorrow and crosshairs soon.


----------



## Pixie2982

Dream143r said:


> Thanks Pixie - I was really hoping you would see my post, knowing your story.

No problem I figured you wouldn't mind the such details but I did forget to say to put the sperm in syringe and insert must be done slowly both times to ensure not to kill any more sperm then necessary 

But you should make sure there is as little air bubbles in it as possible too 
You can do this by turning the syringe so facing upwards and ever so slightly push/tap the air bubbles out( years and years ago I lost the sperm by doing this as I pushed to hard and lost it all) so need a steady hand there should be videos on you tube 
Here is an article I used too 

https://www.babymed.com/home-artificial-insemination-get-pregnant-turkey-baster-method


----------



## lilycakes22

Hello all! O happened on the 19th CD15. This was the first time my OPK came back positive and it was such an exciting thing to see lol mainly because I had never seen a dark line before. 

Also, maybe because I'm more aware of my body with these OPKs, I had O pains that I never realized I had before. Such a weird feeling; cramps different from AF and such bad bloating that evening. I barely wanted to BD at all but you got to do what you got to do LOL Anyways hopefully we BD on the right days leading up to it too

3DPO and counting...I'm happy we have a busy weekend filled with plans and I've got some cake orders to keep me busy all next week. Hopefully it flies by quickly :)


----------



## waiting2c

Yay, things are really heating up in here now that people are in the TWW!! So excited for the threads BFPs to start rolling in! 

I am still waiting for O, had a 3/4 dark OPK today so hopefully is in the next few days, I pick CD 16-18. Am CD13 today. Will start the BD marathon tonight or tomorrow night, depending on how much sport DH is planning on watching tonight lol!

My ICs arrived today too so I am all set!


----------



## Alligator

Yay! Hoping to get my temp rise tomorrow. Slight rise the last couple of days but I need that spike to confirm O!!


----------



## Tove

My chart is messing with my mind! I accidentally added today's temp to both tomorrow and today and it gave me solid crosshairs indicatng I ovulated on CD10!! I hope it's not true. I haven't really paid attention to my symptoms since I usually O on CD 15. I had two glasses of wine per night thursday and friday so I hope that's why my temp is higher than usual. Like I said, the inlaws are visiting from out of town :D


----------



## Alligator

I do know alcohol can affect it for sure!! 

My temp shot up this morning - no crosshairs yet but 1dpo Im thinking. 97.35 to 98.03... yay!! I think we covered it as well - maybe over covered it hah. Longest TWW ever but I feel positive. Fingers crossed this is my rainbow &#127752;


----------



## Dream143r

Nice spike aligator.

I got my temp rise this morning too but the last time we successfully dtd was Tuesday night. So having O'd on Friday I'm not feeling very optimistic.

DH shared with me last night the pressures he's feeling with TTC. So hopefully by some miracle of God we get a bfp this cycle. If not we will try home insemination for during the fertile window and just have sex when we want to instead of when we HAVE to.


----------



## BelleNuit

Dream we did that same thing for awhile and it really helped take off the pressure.


----------



## Pixie2982

Sounds like a perfect plan dream 
Maybe that will put the spark back (not saying it's gone) instead of it being like a chore 
And then in the non fertile period of cycle, maybe a nice candle lit meal, like set the mood so to speak :)


----------



## Mom15

Yay for temp spikes ladies! I got my temp "spike" too hahah. Hopefully, maybe...When looking back at my old charts (pre DS without the influence of nursing or a mc) I have a very consistent 97.4 on 1dpo. Today DS needed with temping. He woke me up at 3.30, took my temp and it was 97.32, fell asleep in his bed, woke up and went back to my bed at 5.30 set the alarm and temped at 6.30 which was 97.49. So I think it's maybe fair to say had I temped at 5.30 like I usually do it would have been around 97.4. We'll see what happens. I'm positive I Oed as CM is back to non fertile. Plus I'm pretty happy with the temp dip on Friday even though it is not my lowest temp. So at the minimum I'd say I am 1dpo :)


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey Ladies, may I join?
Currently ttc #3, I think i'll be testing 3rd if I can hold out that long! Bought some ic so think I may crack before then.


----------



## Mom15

Funny how we have at least 4 ladies at 1or2dpo ;) 

Tove - please put me down for testing on Oct. 1 !! Let's kick this month of with at least one bfp. I'll only be 9 dpo. Last time I didn't test until 10dpo and got a faint line. Can't wait :)


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 yay!! I think your reasoning makes sense about the temping... I had a weird slow rise since Wednesday (not a spike) so it will be interesting to see where my crosshairs fall as I felt O pain Thursday and a tiny bit yesterday. Well see in a couple days where FF puts me. 

Interestingly if I Od yesterday the EDD is the day before DHs birthday.. Im taking that as a good sign!


----------



## Tove

Alligator - love your temp spike!

Mom15, moved you to the first. Hope you start this month off with a bfp!

Rachybaby, welcome!

Dream, congrats on being in the tww! My guess is that you ovulated on thursday. If you BDd on tuesday that's still on your fertile window. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mom15

I'll do my best Tove :) thx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hi ladies can I join in? I'm 5dpo today and plan on testing 2nd October x


----------



## Amethyste

Hi, can you add me, I should be testing on the 12 but I will probably do it on the 7th on my birthday &#127874;. Good luck to everybody else xxx


----------



## Tove

Welcome, added you both!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Thank you :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Bella!


----------



## Tove

Very positive OPK today :D 1-2 days earlier than usual. I'm glad I'm testing with OPKs so I know O is near. Our timing is good this cycle as in all of our previous cycles, but I still don't really have any high hopes. Added Conceive plus lube to the mix this cycle, we'll see if it does the trick. We've only been trying for a couple of months, I can't even imagine how frustrating it must be to be LTTTC.


----------



## Nuthatch

Cd 1 for me so i am hopping over from September's thread. I will test October 22nd.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## BelleNuit

CD 15 today and had a bit of ewcm yesterday. I often get ewcm at 1 dpo so its possible O day was yesterday (I LOVE when I get a longer cycle!). There was no way that we could have BD'd yesterday, but we did the 3 days leading up to O and those are the best times anyway. We'll BD once more today and call it good.


----------



## CheshireDucky

Welcome to everyone new who joined.

Fingers crossed for you, Tove.


----------



## BellaBoo0512

BelleNuit said:


> Good luck Bella!

Thanks hun :)


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## JWC13

I got a positive OPK today, so I should O either today or tomorrow. Can't wait to get the next two weeks over!


----------



## becsboo

those with positive opks hope you catch the egg
cd 14 for me no ovulation yet


----------



## Alligator

Fx its soon for you becs!! And yay for everyone else! I think I am 2dpo but waiting for FF to confirm. Yay!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hope you o soon becs. 

I'm either 5 or 6dpo. This feels like the longest tww so far


----------



## becsboo

thanks


----------



## Dill

Alligator, it certainly looks that way to me! Yay!

GL to all the ladies who O'd! Currently CD3... I've got a long way to go!


----------



## Alligator

Hope the time goes fast Dill!


----------



## cb86

Can I join for October. Back to cd1 for me today.. going to try not to test early this month.. I got the faintest line on 2 tests at 7/8dpo and negatives since. 
So will be testing 23rd October

This will month 2, of ttc our second


----------



## becsboo

should be ovulating this week :happydance:


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Yay becs :)


----------



## Mom15

Sorry for af cb, fx this is your lucky month. I am also ttc #2

Becs - happy O week :)

Afm, got a nice high temp today :) and crosshairs :happydance:


----------



## Rach87

Does this look positive or not quite yet?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8446.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## clynn393

I'm due for AF today. Still getting BFNs. Hoping I'm just one of those women who don't get their BFP until way late, but if I'm not I won't be TTC this cycle. My husband and I are taking a break 
(NTNP)... :cry: But I definitely want to still follow this thread to see how many BFPs come out of it!


----------



## BelleNuit

Looks POS to me


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Rach87 said:


> Does this look positive or not quite yet?

Looks positive to me x


----------



## BellaBoo0512

clynn393 said:


> I'm due for AF today. Still getting BFNs. Hoping I'm just one of those women who don't get their BFP until way late, but if I'm not I won't be TTC this cycle. My husband and I are taking a break
> (NTNP)... :cry: But I definitely want to still follow this thread to see how many BFPs come out of it!

Good luck hun. Your not out till the witch shows her face :dust:


----------



## Dream143r

Rach87 said:


> Does this look positive or not quite yet?

Verrrrrrrrrrrrrry close Rach


----------



## Alligator

I would agree, Rach. It looks positive or SUPER close to, within a few hours!! YAY!


----------



## Pixie2982

Rach87 said:


> Does this look positive or not quite yet?

I would say it's positive :) 

But one way to know for 100% is to test tomorrow too 
I tested for a few days after OV until they went light again :)


----------



## becsboo

that opk looks pos to me x


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies!! I always second guess myself. And this is technically the first time ive seen a positive opk for myself. Ahh yay im almost in my tww!!! :happydance: :coffee:


----------



## Tove

cb86 said:


> Can I join for October. Back to cd1 for me today.. going to try not to test early this month.. I got the faintest line on 2 tests at 7/8dpo and negatives since.
> So will be testing 23rd October
> 
> This will month 2, of ttc our second

Added you!

Rach, that OPK looks absolutely positive to me!


----------



## Beith

Hi, can I join please? My test date will be 5th October. We have been ttc for over 2 years without ever seeing a bfp. This is my second ivf cycle and I had 2 day-3 embryos transferred last Friday. Hoping at least one of them will stick around for me to meet them!


----------



## mickels

Hi guys, I'm on CD 2 today, can you please put me up for the 26th of October


----------



## Tove

Added you both, welcome!


----------



## becsboo

+ opk :happydance:

i will be testing 04th oct at about 6 dpo and everyday onwards


----------



## Tove

Added you to the 4th :D


----------



## Alligator

Oohhh awesome becs!!! Good luck!


----------



## JWC13

1dpo today, so I'm officially in the TWW!!


----------



## Toadly

Heya all! Just moving over from the September board! Af due 23rd :D


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey can you add me for 12th please? (May change if I ovulate a bit late again) (May test earlier if I can't control the POAS obsession!) :haha:

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## littlemaenad

Hi!

Madly waiting for October 5th...


----------



## Tove

Added you all!

We're soon in October, can't wait for everyone to start testing!


----------



## Alligator

Only a few days away from October now...eeek can't wait to start testing. 4dpo and already antsy. This doesn't bode well!


----------



## Rach87

Had an undeniably positive opk this morning. Should O today or tomorrow. Bd this am before dh went to work. (He's a fireman so works 24 hr shifts - didnt want to miss the day i might ovulate lol) my temping has been kinda eh bc my sleep has been awful and have had all different wakeup times the past few days. Not sure if temping will pinpoint ov accurately. Ah well i know we'll have our bases covered. 2 weeks and I'll know if we'll have a June baby!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Woohoo fun! Will you please add me to October 2nd? :happydance:


----------



## Pixie2982

Rach where the pic so we can compare the tests too :haha:

I will add though that I rarely tested temps at the same time as my shifts change every week, one week I'll be working 8am until 4pm(temp taking around 6am) the next week I work 4pm until 12am(temp taken around 11.30am) but when not needing to wee every morning for monitor it would be around 12-1pm 

I think imo tbh it doesn't matter too much as long as it's minimum of 4/5 hours sleep
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2896.jpg
File size: 96.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Rach87

Thanks pixie. I never really get 4-5 hours in a row. Ive had sleep problems my whole life. And i always get up to pee a minimum of 1 time every night, average is 2-4 times. You'd think I was 100. Lol. 


Heres the pic of progression. I may have went test crazy every 4 hours yesterday. Hahah :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8498.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pennymajor01

Alligator said:


> I love the name!!! YAY!
> 
> So this is our first official cycle since the MC trying, and my cycle is/may be messed up. Before the MC I used to have 28-29 day cycles and I am on cd4 now. FF thinks I'll ovulate on cd 15 which is the 22, I have a suspicion I will ovulate earlier, as my last cycle threw off the calculations a bit, and with my pregnancy I believe I ovulated earlier as well, as I was measuring ahead of LMP. So, I think for now I will test on Oct 1, but I'll update once I've O'd (I'm using OPKs and temping).
> 
> Fx for us all this month. I really do have a good feeling for myself. I've felt really sure since the MC that we would conceive again quickly!!

I'm there with you. Ovulated on the 23rd. Two is killing me.


----------



## pennymajor01

I'm testing on October 4th. This tww is going to drag.


----------



## Alligator

Hi Penny! Welcome. It's already dragging LOL.


----------



## Nixnax

I've been feeling some pin prick feelings today, praying it's implantation. I'm 7DPO.

Hurry up October


----------



## Tove

Motherofcorgi and Pennymajor01, welcome!

Rach, wow that's definitely a positive opk. Your timing is great, hope you catch the egg :)

3 dpo today. I like that FF doesn't give you crosshairs until 3 dpo, which means I'm only 9 or so days away from my testing date already :) 25% of my TWW has already passed without me noticing it! The coming days will be busy at work, so I hope they will pass quickly too.


----------



## Motherofcorgi

8DPO and trying to hold out! The anticipation kills! I&#8217;m experiencing a few suspicious symptoms so kmfx this is it.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Can you put me down? Might as well make it official. I will 
try to resist until October 8.
I have no idea when AF is due since I'm not regular but
according to OPK, I O'd on the 24. &#129310;


----------



## Alligator

Welcome to all the new ladies! Fx for all of us!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I'm 4-5 dpo today. I'd love to think there is a little blast floating around in me. I know the chances of that are very low, but its a comforting thought. The first week of the TWW is probably my favourite week of the cycle because you've done all you can, and there is no point to symptom spotting because its too early anyway. Its a great week to just relax and focus on other things :)


----------



## Dream143r

6dpo - I'm feeling so hopeful even though I don't think out timing was very good this cycle. I'm feeling all kinds of mild (hardly noticeable) cramps. Hopefully its my baby moving around in there looking for a spot to implant. heehee Although really, lets be honest, its really just my mind/body messing with me because I turn into a crazy person during the TWW.

I'm going to start testing Sunday at 10dpo


----------



## Motherofcorgi

I can totally relate! I turn into a crazy person during the TWW too! KMFX for you!


----------



## CheshireDucky

I try not to symptom spot because it just drives me up a wall, but sometimes I get symptoms I can't ignore. Like right now I am so bloated it's uncomfortable! I've been bloated on and off for the last few days which makes it super hard to ignore (especially since shorts and pants just don't fit with the bloat).


----------



## Rach87

Temp went up today so thinking I O'd yesterday. Which makes me 1 dpo and officially in my tww! Is it oct 11th yet?


----------



## Sarahtonyn

Joining! CD1 for me. Please put me down for October 24th. Thanks! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Alligator

Yay Rach!

I am 5dpo and I agree its hard not to symptom spot.. but I definitely had some cramping this am. Some creamy CM (lots, actually) and on/off breast twinges. Also my skin is breaking out. Waiting and waiting and waiting...


----------



## Tove

BelleNuit said:


> Well I'm 4-5 dpo today. I'd love to think there is a little blast floating around in me. I know the chances of that are very low, but its a comforting thought. The first week of the TWW is probably my favourite week of the cycle because you've done all you can, and there is no point to symptom spotting because its too early anyway. Its a great week to just relax and focus on other things :)

Well put! :D

SS_Momma_of_2 and Sarahtonyn, welcome!

Dream, hope mild cramps are a good sign for you!


----------



## tbfromlv

Joining the Octobe thread- love the name Tove! Lol
I will be undecided for now. My O date is unpredictable. I&#8217;m on my 3rd round of Clomid, so we will see! First round I did 50mg and O on CD21, 2nd round I did 100mg and O on cd 28 so back to 50 mg this cycle and hoping for cd14 lol!
Baby dust to all!


----------



## JWC13

Rach87 said:


> Temp went up today so thinking I O'd yesterday. Which makes me 1 dpo and officially in my tww! Is it oct 11th yet?

We're only 1 day apart! I'm 2dpo today, only 8 more days before I plan to start testing :)


----------



## Kerist

I'm new to this site but am 10 days into my 2ww. I had an IUI on the 18th and they said test 2 weeks from that date which is Oct 2nd.... but I think I can only wait till the 1st. I am having some symptoms but I don't want to get to overly hopeful just yet.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck keirst! Is this your first IUI? I did a couple this spring. We're planning to do our last try at IUI in Jan/feb


----------



## Rach87

JWC we can be poas buddies! Lol im going to try and hold out until af is due.....hopefully

Im pretty excited last month I O'd on cd18. This month its cd14!


----------



## Kerist

BelleNuit said:


> Good luck keirst! Is this your first IUI? I did a couple this spring. We're planning to do our last try at IUI in Jan/feb

 Thanks so much! I had 2 IUI's this spring which resulted in a mc in June. This is my first IUI since we had to wait 3 months.


----------



## Tove

tbfromlv said:


> Joining the Octobe thread- love the name Tove! Lol
> I will be undecided for now. My O date is unpredictable. Im on my 3rd round of Clomid, so we will see! First round I did 50mg and O on CD21, 2nd round I did 100mg and O on cd 28 so back to 50 mg this cycle and hoping for cd14 lol!
> Baby dust to all!

Welcome! Hope you ovulate earlier this month! Late ovulation/long cycles feels like so much waste of time, just waiting for things to happen.


----------



## ashley2pink

I'm on day 18 of my cycle and still no ovulation....I will post my testing date once I finally ovulate! Normally I ovulate around day 15, but I dont have the most regular cycles. I feel like I have been much more relaxed this cycle about ttc and for that I am thankful. I just hope I am this relaxed during the TWW! Not counting on it though.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Thanks Tove! &#55357;&#56842; Happy to have a place to spend some time with other woman in the same boat


----------



## Sorsha

Hi all! I've been quiet in this thread due to being out of town, but I got my crosshairs today, so officially in the TWW! 3 dpo. Nine more days until I'm letting myself test (in theory ;) ).


----------



## Alligator

Yay for crosshairs Sorsha!! Fx you caught the egg!


----------



## Mom15

6dpo and just waiting....nothing to report, but I also don't believe much in symptoms til maybe 9/10 dpo. Happy to see more and more of us in the tww!


----------



## Rach87

Yay sorsha you can hang out with me and jwc! Were just 1 day apart


----------



## Alligator

6dpo for me too... still waiting! Going half crazy with it!!


----------



## Dream143r

7dpo. tick tock tick tock..... Hurry up Sunday!


----------



## Alligator

I think I'll test Sunday too, Dream! 9 dpo which may be a mistake but I don't think I can possibly wait longer than that.


----------



## Dream143r

Alligator said:


> I think I'll test Sunday too, Dream! 9 dpo which may be a mistake but I don't think I can possibly wait longer than that.

Woohoo. post your pics so we can stare at it with you. :wacko:


----------



## Alligator

I will - same to you! Fx for us both :)


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey ladies, I'm currently either 7/8dpo and the wait is killing me!! I stupidly took an internet cheapie today and of course it was negative but I somehow feel I'm out :(


----------



## Tove

I like the look of all of your charts!!

Rachybaby, you shouldnt feel out! It's too early!


----------



## Alligator

Aw I'm sorry Rachy - but as you say, super early, still plenty of time for a BFP. I'm so tempted to test early as well but at 6dpo I know it's insanity.


----------



## Tove

I tested early a couple of cycles ago and was so disappointed by all the BFNs. Since then I try to convince myself not to test before at least 10 dpo. But it's hard to resist sometimes...


----------



## Motherofcorgi

9 DPO! Still havent tested and its killing meeeeeeeeeh :( about 2-4 days away from AF. I feel like since Ive waited this long already, I should wait until missed AF but Ive been possessed by the symptom spotting demons lol


----------



## Dill

Motherofcorgi said:


> 9 DPO! Still havenÂt tested and itÂs killing meeeeeeeeeh :( about 2-4 days away from AF. I feel like since IÂve waited this long already, I should wait until missed AF but IÂve been possessed by the symptom spotting demons lol

That's more restraint than I've ever had! :rofl: Good job\!


----------



## CheshireDucky

Woke up to spotting this morning. My confidence in the cycle has dropped.


----------



## Tove

Sorry to hear that CheshireDucky! Do you usually spot before AF?


----------



## pennymajor01

I'm testing on the 30th. But really not feeling anything. No cramps no nothing. I feel like I'm out this month.


----------



## CheshireDucky

Tove said:


> Sorry to hear that CheshireDucky! Do you usually spot before AF?

Sometimes, usually a day or two before AF shows.


----------



## Hammed2017

Hello. I'm a newbie on here. Husband and I are trying for our first together. This is our third month trying, and we had a mc in July 2017. I think I am 1dpo, so testing around October 9th probably.


----------



## BelleNuit

Mom15 said:


> 6dpo and just waiting....nothing to report, but I also don't believe much in symptoms til maybe 9/10 dpo. Happy to see more and more of us in the tww!

I'm the same 15! Not sure what dpo I am (cuz who cares lol) but AF isn't due until Friday or Saturday next week so no point in getting too worked up over things now. Knowing me I'll probably start spotting by Wednesday so not too long to wait anymore.


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Dill said:


> Motherofcorgi said:
> 
> 
> 9 DPO! Still havent tested and its killing meeeeeeeeeh :( about 2-4 days away from AF. I feel like since Ive waited this long already, I should wait until missed AF but Ive been possessed by the symptom spotting demons lol
> 
> That's more restraint than I've ever had! :rofl: Good job\!Click to expand...

Bahaha!! Thanks! Its hard as hell!


----------



## Mom15

It was a super busy day at work, I didn't even check bnb once (I think &#128580;) but it made the day go by fast. Tomorrow will be busy again and we have plans Saturday, so that'll make time go by.


----------



## Alligator

I also have a busy day tomorrow and lots of meetings so I probably wont be able to check in as much. Im hoping Saturday goes fast - I have plans to go to the gym and run errands then evening plans. Well see!


----------



## waiting2c

Still waiting to ovulate here... Feel like it should be today as am crampy as, bloated and have had lots of EWCM, yet OPK says nope. I only have two OPKs left so if I dont get a positive soon I will run out!

Looking forward to seeing some test in a few days! Will get exciting in here!


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies, can I join the group please? I'm not sure what my testing date is as we stopped chatting a couple of months ago but I'd guess maybe around 13th &#128591;


----------



## Tove

Added you baby D, welcome!


----------



## Heather.1987

So question....my cycles have been weird the past few cycles (shorter, ovulating early, spotting, and lighter period)...my dr said i could take clomid but im going to wait on that. I do have estrogen cream (due to low estrogen while bfing). I read that estrogen can help thicken the lining during ttc. I used it sunday and thursday night (i know now to use it cd 10 til ovulation) and the next morning i had high temps. Doesnt estrogen lower temps? Any thoughts?


----------



## BelleNuit

I have the same cycles Heather which I ended up using femara for (it worked but I still didn't get pregnant). No doc will prescribe me estrogen for this reason. 

As far as I know estrogen should lower your temps


----------



## thencomesbebe

Hi there! I'm new here. First month TTC for baby #1! I know that most likely we won't get it on the first try, but am hopeful! I am 13DPO, thought I was getting PMS symptoms up until a couple days ago, then all my symptoms went away, and I feel really good, just tired (Just had in-laws visiting). Anyway gonna wait til at lease Oct 1st to test when hubby comes home from training (Navy)!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

So I&#8217;m 10 DPO and I&#8217;ve held out on testing so far but I think I&#8217;m going to take one tomorrow morning (still a bit early I know). My parents are hosting a wine tasting tomorrow and I want to take a test just to see if maybe I shouldn&#8217;t partake ;)
Having a few suspicious symptoms so FX!


----------



## Alligator

Good luck Motherofcorgi!!! Fx for you.


----------



## Tove

Thencomesbebe, welcome and good luck!

Motherofcorgi. Even if you get a bfp I think you should be fine with partaking in the wine tasting. Just taste and spit! ;) The amount of alcohol will be so tiny so it will be far fram harmful.

Alligator, I really like the look of your chart! :) I know a great looking chart really doesn't mean anything, but still ;) chart envy! I'm such a slow riser.


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Alligator said:


> Good luck Motherofcorgi!!! Fx for you.

Thank you! <3


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Tove said:


> Thencomesbebe, welcome and good luck!
> 
> Motherofcorgi. Even if you get a bfp I think you should be fine with partaking in the wine tasting. Just taste and spit! ;) The amount of alcohol will be so tiny so it will be far fram harmful.

Youre a genius and I like the way you think! ;)


----------



## Alligator

Ahh Tove thank you - people keep saying I have a great chart and I know it's no guarantee of anything at all but I sure hope it means something for me!

And I agree with taste and spit. I read somewhere that the human body is pretty keyed up in early pregnancy knowing that some women don't know until 5 weeks along or more (not us crazy testers lol). It has built in mechanisms to protect the new little life inside you. The yolk sac is what is supporting the little embryo at that stage while the placenta forms, so obviously don't go crazy pounding back bottles of wine but a few sips or a glass or two is probably okay, but I totally get not wanting to!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Tove said:


> Thencomesbebe, welcome and good luck

Yay! So excited to have a community to share my journey with and to witness everyone else's stories! Thank you so much!


----------



## Dream143r

I'm 8dpo today. Anxiously waiting for Sunday to test. Eeek. So all day today I've been feeling like a 'tickling' in my uterus. Oh man, I pray it's not just in my head. lol. It's weird I don't know how to describe it. Its not cramps or pressure or fluttering, really tickle is the only word I can think of, it actually makes me smile. Trying to convince myself its nothing and to relax but I can't. sigh.


----------



## Alligator

Sounds promising Dream!! fx. Can't wait for you to test!


----------



## Kerist

Well I gave in and tested early. BFN >_<
Super early if you go by expected AF since my cycles are long but since I had an IUI on Sept 18th I am supposed to test Oct 2nd. I know it's probably too early and I shouldn't get too down but I just want it so bad. I am now waiting till Sunday for sure and if it's still negative then Tuesday. (My AF isn't due until next Friday) 
I figure 3 scenarios: 1) Pregnant but tested too early (this is the one I'm hoping for) 2) Not Pregnant or 3) Pregnant but losing it super early...since I had an ectopic last IUI in May I'm really afraid of this one.


----------



## ashley2pink

I took and opk yesterday and it was very positive! It still showed positive this AM too. I should ovulate later today. But, Im bummed because yesterday I got a bladder infection! Worst timing. So now I am on omnicef antibiotics. I'm hoping this doesnt hurt my chances too much. Anyone have experience with being on antibiotics during ovulation and still getting pregnant?


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry keirst. I hope it's just too early! IUIs don't have the best success rate (which is such a bummer), but I'm not sure if that makes you feel any better. You had partial success on one so I hope you'll get lucky on this one!


----------



## Pixie2982

Motherofcorgi said:


> So Im 10 DPO and Ive held out on testing so far but I think Im going to take one tomorrow morning (still a bit early I know). My parents are hosting a wine tasting tomorrow and I want to take a test just to see if maybe I shouldnt partake ;)
> Having a few suspicious symptoms so FX!

I wouldn't worry too much as I know someone that was drinking throughout her pregnancy up until 6 months as she didn't even know she was pregnant and she went on to have a healthy baby :) 

And plus I ovulated on 27th June and on 1st July I went to see green day and had like 5 bottles of beer (wasn't drunk) and obviously jumping around like a maniac :haha:
I honestly think it was all the jumping that shook the sperm around to make sure it met the egg lol 
And by the time I got back to hotel I was sick(I never get sick on only 5 beers) (although I think it might have been the beef brisket I ate too)


----------



## baby D

I so wish I knew when to test! I
Not sure when/if I've ovulated though I've noticed more cm for a couple of days! That'll teach me to stop charting!!! I need to start again!


----------



## Tove

Dream, sounds like a promising sign! I had a weird sensation in my uterus (can't describe it with words) before I tested positive in my first pregnancy. So weird-uterus-feeling is sign I'm always hoping to get since, for me, it meant BFP.


----------



## ToriTami

Count me in ladies. I still haven't gotten a grasp on my cycles, so I'm not sure when I'll test. Currently CD 5. I have a follicle check scheduled for Oct 12th. Last cycle was a bust, never ovulated. Hoping for better results this cycle!


----------



## FivexFive

October 12th


----------



## littlemiller

Hi all, I'm new here - just joined! My husband and I are in our mid-late twenties and have been TTC our first on and off for a year and a bit - a total of about 11-12 cycles. We've never had any pregnancies or positives.

This is our first month back to trying after a two-month hiatus, and we didn't have much of a chance to try this month; we just tried twice - once on CD 10 and once on CD 16, but I am still trying to be hopeful even though I know that the chances are slim.

I think I am 6DPO today but I am not sure because I have never taken any OPKs. According to my Ovia app I should have ovulated around last Saturday or Sunday, so that is what I am 'calculating' off of.

I took a cheapie today and even though a) I know it's way too early and that b) the cheapies are not the most sensitive. Still... I felt so discouraged when I saw that one single line. I felt like I was spiraling into a funnel of negativity; like there was no way that it would change from the negative that I was seeing into a positive by the time AF is due, because I've always had negatives. I know I probably seem melodramatic. I always told myself that I would try to take TTC as it comes, but it's easier said than done! 

I plan to test again towards Wednesday or Thursday... My husband and I are going away for Canadian Thanksgiving to a cottage with our families and I would LOVE for us to be able to surprise them with good news. We shall see what happens!

Baby dust, 

Little Miller


----------



## Tove

Added you all, welcome and good luck!

Little miller, I can't even imagine how frustrating it must be to be 1 year into TTC. I totally get the feeling of disappointment when seeing a bfn even though you logically know it's too early. That's why you shouldn't test so early!

Hope you get your BFP this cycle! If not, are you planning on seeking medical help soon?


----------



## mdscpa

Moving from September thread as im still waiting for AF or possibly ovulation.... Really stuck in limbo :wacko: this will be the longest cycle i have in all my life if FF isn't wrong in detecting my O. Just gonna enjoy :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:.

I'll POAS on Oct 3 (DH's bday) if AF never comes, she should be arriving today but without O detected i don't know. I won't be testing today due to a temp drop which could mean the :witch: is coming if i really O'ed this cycle.


Symptoms:

1. No bruises days leading to :af:
2. :holly: feel normal usually they're full and sensitive days before :af:
3. Weirdest cycle (annovulatory????) No thermal shift
4. Gassy 
5. Lower back pain (tailbone)

Forgìve me for symptom spotting.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Well, serious lower back pains and bright pink/red spotting @ 14DPO, I think AF is here, looks like I'm out til next cycle, which is what I figured! Not too disappointed since this was our first month trying, here's to next month!


----------



## Tove

Fx AF stays away mdscpa!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Tove. I hope she really does or Ovulation comes.

I love how your temps look like. FX it stays 98-ish till you get your :bfp:


----------



## littlemiller

Tove said:


> Added you all, welcome and good luck!
> 
> Little miller, I can't even imagine how frustrating it must be to be 1 year into TTC. I totally get the feeling of disappointment when seeing a bfn even though you logically know it's too early. That's why you shouldn't test so early!
> 
> Hope you get your BFP this cycle! If not, are you planning on seeking medical help soon?

Thank you for adding me. Its nice to be a part of a community where I can talk about this stuff with someone besides my husband. :) And yes - I _know_ I shouldnt be testing this early. I always make self anxious though and cant think of anything else. 

Thanks for the kind wishes! If this cycle doesnt work we are planning on seeing a specialist in the next one!


----------



## Pixie2982

mdscpa said:


> Moving from September thread as im still waiting for AF or possibly ovulation.... Really stuck in limbo :wacko: this will be the longest cycle i have in all my life if FF isn't wrong in detecting my O. Just gonna enjoy :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:.
> 
> I'll POAS on Oct 3 (DH's bday) if AF never comes, she should be arriving today but without O detected i don't know. I won't be testing today due to a temp drop which could mean the :witch: is coming if i really O'ed this cycle.
> 
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> 1. No bruises days leading to :af:
> 2. :holly: feel normal usually they're full and sensitive days before :af:
> 3. Weirdest cycle (annovulatory????) No thermal shift
> 4. Gassy
> 5. Lower back pain (tailbone)
> 
> Forgìve me for symptom spotting.

Hope AF stays away 

Do you have a pic of your chart for us all to scrutinise?


----------



## Pixie2982

I'm finding it really hard to leave these threads alone lol


----------



## Motherofcorgi

WELP, Stark white BFN at 11DPO for me :( I was extra hopeful this month because we timed everything so perfectly and I&#8217;ve had so many promising symptoms :( TTC can be such a cruel joke on your mind-body connection. I feel like I don&#8217;t even know myself anymore! Super sad today.


----------



## mdscpa

Spoiler



Pixie2982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Moving from September thread as im still waiting for AF or possibly ovulation.... Really stuck in limbo :wacko: this will be the longest cycle i have in all my life if FF isn't wrong in detecting my O. Just gonna enjoy :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:.
> 
> I'll POAS on Oct 3 (DH's bday) if AF never comes, she should be arriving today but without O detected i don't know. I won't be testing today due to a temp drop which could mean the :witch: is coming if i really O'ed this cycle.
> 
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> 1. No bruises days leading to :af:
> 2. :holly: feel normal usually they're full and sensitive days before :af:
> 3. Weirdest cycle (annovulatory????) No thermal shift
> 4. Gassy
> 5. Lower back pain (tailbone)
> 
> Forgìve me for symptom spotting.Click to expand...





Pixie2982 said:


> Hope AF stays away
> 
> Do you have a pic of your chart for us all to scrutinise?

Chart is in my signature. But here' a pic of my current cycle and all my previous temps for comparison.

August 26, 2017 Cycle:


Spoiler

https://i63.tinypic.com/727vbc.png​


Previous Cycles when i started temping with clomid cycles and my first and only bfp:



Spoiler


https://i68.tinypic.com/wtvhbl.png


https://i65.tinypic.com/10gy6ud.png


https://i66.tinypic.com/121wp6e.png


https://i66.tinypic.com/qq7uar.png


https://i67.tinypic.com/rlw31z.png​


​


----------



## Alligator

Im sorry for the negative corgi. As you know youre not out til AF shows. You can still get your positive!


----------



## Pixie2982

Mdscpa

I do understand how your feeling right now 

I have enclosed a few of my longer cycles and pretty sure they looked like yours at one point until FF pinpointed OV then it got bigger so the temps don't look so out of place

I think my longest ever cycle was 56 days and my shortest being 24 days 
But I do have a lot of cycles to compare with

With your current chart I think it could be a few things could be causing it to be all over the place 
1, new stress or routine changes can cause late ovulation and an odd cycle (I found this with mine anyway) 
2, you could have possibly ovulated already but temps have not picked it up due to a number of reasons why temps would be messed up
3, your body may have geared up to ovulate but didn't for some reason and your body delayed it (it does happen)

Do you use ovulation sticks too?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2931.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2932.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey mds, that cycle does look anovulatory to me so far. It is possible to O really late on an anovulatory cycle though! If it goes on way to long some women will get AF induced with provera to start fresh. I hope things straighten out for you soon!

AFM I'm probably 8 dpo today (possibly 7 though). Having some acne break out on my right cheek. I often get acne before AF so I think I'm probably out. I might start spotting as early as Tuesday and then I'll know for sure!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Pixie. It's just hard when it's the first time you see a no thermal shift and let FF takeaway your CH. I just have to let DH know that we need to be busy :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: until i see a thermal shift. I bet he'll love it. :haha: :blush:


----------



## Pixie2982

mdscpa said:


> Thanks Pixie. It's just hard when it's the first time you see a no thermal shift and let FF takeaway your CH. I just have to let DH know that we need to be busy :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: until i see a thermal shift. I bet he'll love it. :haha: :blush:

On my longest cycle 56 days, it was more of a relief to have AF come because I only had dotted cross hairs, so wasn't sure I'd even ovulated lol


----------



## Pixie2982

BelleNuit said:


> Hey mds, that cycle does look anovulatory to me so far. It is possible to O really late on an anovulatory cycle though! If it goes on way to long some women will get AF induced with provera to start fresh. I hope things straighten out for you soon!
> 
> AFM I'm probably 8 dpo today (possibly 7 though). Having some acne break out on my right cheek. I often get acne before AF so I think I'm probably out. I might start spotting as early as Tuesday and then I'll know for sure!

Never heard of provera, is it prescription only ? 

And don't worry about acne showing up as that also a pregnancy symptom too :) 
So too early to count yourself out just yet


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya Pixie, provera is prescription only. I know women with pcos who have super long anovulatory cycles will take it to start over. Sometimes women with pcos who are in treatment and are taking clomid/femara, if they don't O by a certain date their docs will just prescribe them provera so that they can get a quicker start on the next cycle at a higher dose of clomid. 

Thanks for the kind thoughts regarding it being too early. I know it is for sure. I'm just trying to prepare myself for whats most likely to come! I think we have like a 3% chance of pregnancy each cycle. So not no chance, just low chance. If I could do IVF tomorrow I would LOL


----------



## mdscpa

I havent used sticks this time before and especially the month i got pregnant we used tons and tons of sticks. 3 times a day. 1 in the morning and 2 (1 line 1 digi) in the evening. We really did our homework. But this time we agreed to just track my cycle and temps to see if we can do it without meds or opks only for 2 or 3 cycles. If not, we are going to order fertilaid and use sticks just like the last time. I have PCOS and having a long cycle or no period for 2 mos is normal for me but that changed when i gave birth to our first where i get a monthly period. Maybe she'll show up tomorrow. 

Belle, yeah it does look annovulatory. Dont want to stress myself about it as it is normal to have such cycle per year. ( I just read it from somewhere :haha:) I do hope i will O soon or like Pixie said maybe something is affecting my temps which im not aware as of yet :wacko:


----------



## Pixie2982

BelleNuit said:


> Ya Pixie, provera is prescription only. I know women with pcos who have super long anovulatory cycles will take it to start over. Sometimes women with pcos who are in treatment and are taking clomid/femara, if they don't O by a certain date their docs will just prescribe them provera so that they can get a quicker start on the next cycle at a higher dose of clomid.
> 
> Thanks for the kind thoughts regarding it being too early. I know it is for sure. I'm just trying to prepare myself for whats most likely to come! I think we have like a 3% chance of pregnancy each cycle. So not no chance, just low chance. If I could do IVF tomorrow I would LOL

Hey I had less the 10% chance too(using donor has a 10% chance)
My donor had low morphology too so even lower 
Think positive belle ! :)


----------



## Pixie2982

Mds, I was convinced I had pcos but docs refused to do any tests as I only had irregular periods even after many years of my begging


----------



## thencomesbebe

Welp, AF definitely, definitely came. :af: I'm out this month, but no worries, I figured as much! So I will not be testing tomorrow after all, gonna save those testers until next month!!! Here's to doing the BD with DH, :sex: no complaints here! haha See you all in October, I will be sticking around to see all your amazing updates! Baby dust for everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## Bloblo

Hi all, i was away for a week and just trying to catch up. Did not temp, but started again today. Will also start opk's tomorrow, thinking im probably ovulating on Wednesday or Thursday. Time to get busy :sex:


----------



## Mom15

Tested this morning but as expected it was bfn. Only 8dpo and already spotting. Will test again tomorrow and will report back :)


----------



## mdscpa

Pixie2982 said:


> Mds, I was convinced I had pcos but docs refused to do any tests as I only had irregular periods even after many years of my begging

I was diagnosed with it and been prescribed with clomid to help me ovulate but we never conceived during those times. We conceived 2 mos later after my clomid cycles but with the help of some supplements and ladies on board. 

Sorry they made it so hard for you. Still you made it, awesomely pregnant.


----------



## Pixie2982

mdscpa said:


> Pixie2982 said:
> 
> 
> Mds, I was convinced I had pcos but docs refused to do any tests as I only had irregular periods even after many years of my begging
> 
> I was diagnosed with it and been precribed with clomid to help me ovulate but we never conceived during those times. We conceived 2 mos later after my clomid cycles but with the help of some supplements and ladies on board.
> 
> Sorry they made it so hard for you. Still you made it, awesomely pregnant.Click to expand...

Yes incredibly after 7 years of thinking it's not going to happen :)


----------



## mdscpa

Just noticed you're on to 2nd tri already. Thought you just got your :bfp: :dance:


----------



## Alligator

Well ladies I also tested this AM at 8dpo (because I have no self control) and tested negative on an IC but thought I caught a shadow and didnt want to waste fmu. I had one FRER and.. well there was a vvvvfl. Imagine my surprise/fear/excitement/anxiety. Photo on my journal (alligator tries for a rainbow). Ahhh. 

My MC/d&c was nearly 2 months ago now. Ive had a period and ovulated twice. This has to be new, right? My heart believes it but my brain doesnt yet. I am going to be cautious.


----------



## MissMymmy

Hey ladies is it okay if I join from the September thread? I've had a couple of really really faint positives and 2 days late or 10dpo depending on how my cycle has behaved and didn't confirm ovulation this month. 
Based on my usual cycle I'm 2 days late but going by a 36 day cycle which I had a funky one of a few months back then I have 4 days till AF!xx


----------



## Pixie2982

mdscpa said:


> Just noticed you're on to 2nd tri already. Thought you just got your :bfp: :dance:

OMG yes 2nd trimester !! 
So exciting but I sometimes forget myself though because I literally have no symptoms whatsoever still and my belly is more bloated then pregnant, that's what I said I can't seem to leave these TTC threads as I'm hoping to see lots of BFP 
And everyone is so friendly :)


----------



## Pixie2982

MissMymmy said:


> Hey ladies is it okay if I join from the September thread? I've had a couple of really really faint positives and 2 days late or 10dpo depending on how my cycle has behaved and didn't confirm ovulation this month.
> Based on my usual cycle I'm 2 days late but going by a 36 day cycle which I had a funky one of a few months back then I have 4 days till AF!xx

Any more pics since the last test?


----------



## Pixie2982

I see that line alligator !!!!
Very very faint but a line !


----------



## mdscpa

Pixie2982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed you're on to 2nd tri already. Thought you just got your :bfp: :dance:
> 
> OMG yes 2nd trimester !!
> So exciting but I sometimes forget myself though because I literally have no symptoms whatsoever still and my belly is more bloated then pregnant, that's what I said I can't seem to leave these TTC threads as I'm hoping to see lots of BFP
> And everyone is so friendly :)Click to expand...

We all need someone to talk to. Someone we could share our insanity :haha: this board have loads of friendly and helpful people.


----------



## MissMymmy

Pixie2982 said:


> MissMymmy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies is it okay if I join from the September thread? I've had a couple of really really faint positives and 2 days late or 10dpo depending on how my cycle has behaved and didn't confirm ovulation this month.
> Based on my usual cycle I'm 2 days late but going by a 36 day cycle which I had a funky one of a few months back then I have 4 days till AF!xx
> 
> Any more pics since the last test?Click to expand...

This is a Superdrug I took today around 3pm but pretty sure it's negative xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1240.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MissMymmy

I FOrgot the FRER haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1245.JPG
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Pixie2982

MissMymmy said:


> Pixie2982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMymmy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies is it okay if I join from the September thread? I've had a couple of really really faint positives and 2 days late or 10dpo depending on how my cycle has behaved and didn't confirm ovulation this month.
> Based on my usual cycle I'm 2 days late but going by a 36 day cycle which I had a funky one of a few months back then I have 4 days till AF!xx
> 
> Any more pics since the last test?Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Superdrug I took today around 3pm but pretty sure it's negative xxClick to expand...

I'd read so much good stuff about the Superdrug's ones (for early testing) but turns out I couldn't rely on them as I had the faintest line ever on SD test with FMU, had to squint to see it, but then in afternoon I had clear line on frer with no hold so I no longer rate SD tests really 
I do see a lot of ladies using IC tests before FRER though and seem more reliable


----------



## MissMymmy

Pixie2982 said:


> MissMymmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie2982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMymmy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies is it okay if I join from the September thread? I've had a couple of really really faint positives and 2 days late or 10dpo depending on how my cycle has behaved and didn't confirm ovulation this month.
> Based on my usual cycle I'm 2 days late but going by a 36 day cycle which I had a funky one of a few months back then I have 4 days till AF!xx
> 
> Any more pics since the last test?Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Superdrug I took today around 3pm but pretty sure it's negative xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'd read so much good stuff about the Superdrug's ones (for early testing) but turns out I couldn't rely on them as I had the faintest line ever on SD test with FMU, had to squint to see it, but then in afternoon I had clear line on frer with no hold so I no longer rate SD tests really
> I do see a lot of ladies using IC tests before FRER though and seem more reliableClick to expand...

I read the exact same thing!! thanks hun. Now its debating whether I take a First Response, Clear Blue or Superdrug for tomorrow's test haha. What do you recon?xx


----------



## Alligator

Thanks pixie!!! Im not willing to call it yet until it gets darker.. Im too anxious given the recent loss and the rollercoaster of mc recovery.


----------



## Tove

Thencomesbebe, sorry to hear you are out! Good luck with this cycle :hugs:

Bloblo, welcome back! Like you said, get busy! ;)

Alligator, looked at your test and see the faint line! Keeping my fingers crossed that it's darker tomorrow!! :D maybe your beautiful chart really meant something ;)

Mom15, good luck with tomorrow's test!! :thumbup:


----------



## Alligator

I hope so Tove!!! I am playing it cautious now until its dark and clear - once I see that Ill know its real, not a false positive or leftover from the MC (which has to be nearly impossible right? D&c aug 2 - Ive ovulated twice confirmed with temp shifts and had a period!! It cant be leftover in my system highly enough to draw positive, right?!) 

Sorry girls.. I am so paranoid and anxious. I need a drink haha but I dont want one now that I have a faint line!!


----------



## Tove

I don't have any experience with MC so I'm definitely not an expert, but to me it sounds unlikely that the hcg in your body is left over from something that happened so long ago. One period and two ovulations, that must mean your hormones are "reset" and working as they should.

What timezone are you in? Want to know when I should check in for your next test! :D


----------



## Pixie2982

MissMymmy said:


> Pixie2982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMymmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie2982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMymmy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies is it okay if I join from the September thread? I've had a couple of really really faint positives and 2 days late or 10dpo depending on how my cycle has behaved and didn't confirm ovulation this month.
> Based on my usual cycle I'm 2 days late but going by a 36 day cycle which I had a funky one of a few months back then I have 4 days till AF!xx
> 
> Any more pics since the last test?Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Superdrug I took today around 3pm but pretty sure it's negative xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'd read so much good stuff about the Superdrug's ones (for early testing) but turns out I couldn't rely on them as I had the faintest line ever on SD test with FMU, had to squint to see it, but then in afternoon I had clear line on frer with no hold so I no longer rate SD tests really
> I do see a lot of ladies using IC tests before FRER though and seem more reliableClick to expand...
> 
> I read the exact same thing!! thanks hun. Now its debating whether I take a First Response, Clear Blue or Superdrug for tomorrow's test haha. What do you recon?xxClick to expand...

I would say the cheapest one, so SD 
As frer and clearblue should work regardless of what time they're used, same with digi's


----------



## Alligator

Im in mountain time zone! Ill post sometime tomorrow morning!! Ill probably get up to test after I temp as I always have to pee around then anyway! And I temp at like 530am. So we shall see what tomorrow brings - seems like ages away!


----------



## littlemiller

Alligator said:


> Im in mountain time zone! Ill post sometime tomorrow morning!! Ill probably get up to test after I temp as I always have to pee around then anyway! And I temp at like 530am. So we shall see what tomorrow brings - seems like ages away!

Fingers crossed Alligator! :flow:


----------



## MissMymmy

Good luck Aligator I've got everything crossed for you!! One of my friends just announced her pregnancy and I'm happy for her but it still cuts me in the heart :(


----------



## Alligator

Thank you littlemiller!! Xo


----------



## Heather.1987

I had a dnc beginning of december 2014. Had dnc bleed then stopped then had a period and still had faint positives from it. Hcg can stay in your system longer than you think. I think it was still 6 weeks out and getting bfp.


----------



## BelleNuit

How long the hcg stays in your system depends on how far along you were.


----------



## CheshireDucky

Keeping everything crossed for you, Alligator!

Tomorrow is October. Looking forward to lots of BFPs!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MissMymmy

CheshireDucky said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you, Alligator!
> 
> Tomorrow is October. Looking forward to lots of BFPs!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

So exciting!! :dust:


----------



## Bloblo

Sending you all the best wishes Alligator &#128010;
:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## mdscpa

I can see it too Allison.... Your chart really is promising.... 25 more minutes here and its October.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Alligator!!!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 28kansas

Hi! I am new to this site and forum and am looking for someone I can talk to about my situation

As of yesterday my period has been two weeks delayed. My cycle has always been regular. I'm not sure whether not working out for 3 weeks and stress from grad school have affected my cycle. However, my husband and I had contact during my fertile period, hence the possibility of pregnancy so I took HPT. I had 6 negative HPT. 

Two days ago, I decide to go back to the gym and workout.- I lifted weights (squats 15kg on each side, leg press 100 lbs) but did not intensely lifted. I am 4'11" and weighs 90 lbs. Was this a bad move? Today I started bleeding: (brown to light pink then dark red) accompanied by mild cramps that feels like normal period. I couldn't tell whether I am just experiencing a late period or is this a miscarriage (even if I have been getting negative results on HPT) I have never been pregnant and I don't have any doctor to consult to as of this moment. 

Can you please help me understand the situation? thank you!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you everyone - youre all so kind! I got negative tests on ics On August 18, which was 2.5 weeks after the d&c. I know I still may have tested positive on more sensitive tests, but knowing my levels were below 25 (the level of the test) 6 weeks ago.... this has to be new, I would think. Ive gotten a period and ovulated twice. It cant possibly take over 6 weeks to go from below 25 to 0 (or below 5, which is not pregnant and wouldnt test positive anyway). 

Thank you for sharing your experience heather. I know it can vary greatly and depends on the woman. I was about 8.5w along on July 20 when we found out baby died that day or the evening before. A week and a half later I did misoprostol which didnt work completely. Finally the d&c. This process started like 10 weeks ago. I will be crushed if this is still going on...

My heart says its new but my brain is so worried.


----------



## Heather.1987

Mc is so hard alligator. Im sorry for your experience. I hope this is your bfp!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you heather. Youre so right. Its so hard and unfair. I hope this is our rainbow.


----------



## Rach87

Oooooh alligator i cant see anything on my phone but i hope it gets darker for you!! You might be our first BFP of October! 

4 dpo over here and it is draaaaaaggggggggiiiinnnnggggg.


----------



## Alligator

Thank you rach! I swear its there in real life! Vvvvfl. Ill keep yall posted tomorrow!!


----------



## Dream143r

Pixie2982 said:


> I'm finding it really hard to leave these threads alone lol

LOL Pixie we're happy to have you! :flower:


----------



## Rach87

Dream143r said:


> Pixie2982 said:
> 
> 
> I'm finding it really hard to leave these threads alone lol
> 
> LOL Pixie we're happy to have you! :flower:Click to expand...


Agreed! And I was the same way when pregnant with my dd. I stayed on rooting for all the other ladies on the threads. Lol


----------



## Dream143r

I'm testing in the morning ladies. Will post pics regardless of the results for all to stare and analyze. lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Dream!


----------



## CheshireDucky

Good luck, Dream! FX!


----------



## Tove

Good luck Dream, looking forward to seeing your test! Your chart looks so good, just climbing and climbing... Hope it's a good sign!

Finally October, let the BFPs start rolling in!


----------



## waiting2c

Oooh exciting alligator!! Going to go find your journal!

Looking forward to seeing all the tests (please post them in here) of everyone coming up! I love a good line hunt!!

Finally a positive opk for me today. Haven't done much bd as dh been sick but will tonight and hope it is enough.


----------



## Kpen52

Good Evening ladies! 

Testing Oct.7th 

4/5dpo -- 

Unsure if feeling EPS or just getting caught up in my head! 


DS- 06/12/2012 
Hoping for Baby#2


----------



## Alligator

Sorry youve been sick waiting! Hope you feel better and get that bd in!! Ill post my test in here tomorrow too - I dont want to post until Im sure its a new BFP. Im paranoid and anxious!!


----------



## Enigmomma

I will test on 6 October, even though I'm not sure why. I never got a BFP with a HPT in my entire pregnancy with DD and, yet, I'm a POAS addict. The burning desire to KNOW can't be reasoned with!


----------



## Kpen52

The wait is totally unbearable! 

Have you been experiencing any EPS?? 

:)


----------



## Kpen52

Enigmomma said:


> I will test on 6 October, even though I'm not sure why. I never got a BFP with a HPT in my entire pregnancy with DD and, yet, I'm a POAS addict. The burning desire to KNOW can't be reasoned with!


Have you experienced any EPS?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Enigmomma

I had a lot of pains in my left ovary between 3 and 7DPO and have been feeling bloated since then. Some soreness in BBs, which is an AF symptom for me, too, but not usually until about 3 days before. 
I've also been incredibly hungry since 8 DPO (and I track my food strictly, so I know I'm not eating less or lacking nutrients) and more thirsty than usual. 
The only other thing that makes me think maybe it's finally my time is that I keep waking up with a sore throat (that goes away later) and a TERRIBLE taste in my mouth, which is not at all normal. 
I've all but given up hope at this point, but I would be joyously shocked if it turned out to be my month!


----------



## Tove

Added you both, welcome and good luck!


----------



## MissMymmy

Feeling really disheartened now, another BFN on first response and a clear blue easy xx


----------



## Amethyste

Hi, I am not sure about my chances as we DTD at day 10 and day 16. So right at the start and end of my fertile window. I had lots of work do to. Anyway I was gonna test next week on my birthday birthday the 7th but that will be 1 week early and I don't have very much hope. Last month I was convinced I was pregnant I saw symptoms everywhere so i dont want to be desapointed, maybe I should just wait for AF..


----------



## waiting2c

Dh won't bd tonight as is a sports final on he wants to watch. Only chance would be when he comes to bed at midnight but then I imagine he would be too tired plus I can't guarantee still being awake and have an early work start. Feeling really low about it, he doesn't get it. Doesn't want to "try" persay so I have to work around that and get it in when I can.


----------



## Nixnax

I tested today and BFN @12DPO. AF is due any day now. I dont think this will be my month


----------



## Bloblo

28kansas said:


> Hi! I am new to this site and forum and am looking for someone I can talk to about my situation
> 
> As of yesterday my period has been two weeks delayed. My cycle has always been regular. I'm not sure whether not working out for 3 weeks and stress from grad school have affected my cycle. However, my husband and I had contact during my fertile period, hence the possibility of pregnancy so I took HPT. I had 6 negative HPT.
> 
> Two days ago, I decide to go back to the gym and workout.- I lifted weights (squats 15kg on each side, leg press 100 lbs) but did not intensely lifted. I am 4'11" and weighs 90 lbs. Was this a bad move? Today I started bleeding: (brown to light pink then dark red) accompanied by mild cramps that feels like normal period. I couldn't tell whether I am just experiencing a late period or is this a miscarriage (even if I have been getting negative results on HPT) I have never been pregnant and I don't have any doctor to consult to as of this moment.
> 
> Can you please help me understand the situation? thank you!

Sounds to me like you just had a strange cycle. All of us get them from time to time - there is just soooooo many things influencing our hormones. I would not worry about it at all as long as its only a once off. If you get 6 strange cycles in a row, then it might be good to get some medical advice. 
I would not say its a chemical since you never got a positive test. Try to destress a bit and good luck with coming cycle :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Officially 1 day late today AF didn't come yesterday. Had to discard few temps just to get my CH back to know which dpo I'm in from expected O and what FF gave me before temps became all over the place. I will put them back if i get bfn on 3rd and see what ff will make up of my cycle this time. I am 100% sure that mother nature is playing tricks on me. 

:dust: to all testers.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Nixnax said:


> I tested today and BFN @12DPO. AF is due any day now. I dont think this will be my month

You're still in this.. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Nixnax - i agree with SS_momma you still have a chance for a :bfp: until af show up.

:dust:


----------



## Dream143r

10dpo bfn

The high and lows are gutwrenching. Will try again tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







20171001_091231.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Tove

Agreed Dream - TTC is so hard, so much hope and disappointment. Fx for you!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

12 DPO and not testing today! I&#8217;m going to wait until tomorrow (so there&#8217;s a day between my BFN and the next test). Hopefully AF won&#8217;t get me today. She would normally either start yesterday or today. I participated in a wine tasting last night and am not feeling so hot today&#8212;even though I didn&#8217;t overdo it. I&#8217;m hoping that&#8217;s a positive sign!


----------



## Alligator

Well my test this am was fainter than yesterday, if its even there.... maybe a squinter. Not at all sure what to make of it given the faint one yesterday. I am so tired of this rollercoaster. This happened to me last month too. 

Is it residual from the miscarriage? Is it a chemical? Ugh I wish my body would figure it out. 

I feel out this month already but only 9dpo so I guess well see.


----------



## Mom15

9 dpo and I attached this mornings test as promised! Be my guest to judge. It is obviously not a bfp (yet) but I am catching a shadow with a lot of imagination. Haha

Dream and Alli sending :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0591.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Alligator

Dream I think I see the shadow youre seeing - something catches for me too! Fx!!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

:hug: fingers crossed for you Alligator!


----------



## Tove

Mom15, I think I see something! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alligator

Oops sorry, meant Mom15, I see what you see! Ahh too early for me, need coffee LOL.


----------



## Mom15

I was wondering Alli, haha. 

Thanks for looking ladies.


----------



## Rach87

Mom unless Ive started to develop line eye I think I actually see a little pink on a second line. Hope it gets darker for you!

So sorry alligator! :hugs: its tough when you want to move on and heal but youre not able to. Can you see your Dr and ask them questions??


----------



## BelleNuit

Definitely catching that shadow 15! I hope it turns into more of a solid line in the next day or so! Are you planning to test again tomorrow or are you going to wait till the day after?


----------



## Alligator

Af is due Thursday or Friday for me, so if she comes and my line doesnt get darker Ill go to the doctor and ask about faint positives, and just ask for a test so I can know moving forward. Its so disheartening and Im pretty low this morning to be honest. DH and I are going to a spin class. Maybe that will help me feel better. I doubt it - this is affecting me more than I thought and just like I worried about, the line not getting darker and my body not healing and moving on :(

Sorry girls - Im feeling so this morning.


----------



## Mom15

Alli - I really hope it gets darker for you! One thing I would recommend is using different brands. I could tell my doctor was just trying to brush my January cp as unreliable tests until I showed him the lines on different brands. They couldn't have all been faulty. Hope you don't have to go there and in a day or two you have a clear positive!

Thanks Rach and Belle. Yes I will continue to test every day. Once I start I don't stop haha. But I usually stop once I see a clear positive because trying to look for progression just makes me nervous. If i get a good line i will probably go for hCG's and progesterone. I really want to make sure we have an eye on that as I wonder if it was a bit low last time.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well keep in mind Ali that 9 dpo is seriously very early. Implantation may not have even happened by that point for many women. If you find the stress and roller-coaster of all of this too much, then I'd suggest holding out till 11/12 dpo before you test (at the very very least 10 dpo). That's the earliest that you would reliably get a positive HPT anyway. 

I know its hard, but try to keep your mind occupied on something else during the TWW. You will be so much happier for it (speaking from years of experience with TWWs)


----------



## BelleNuit

15 I think it makes a lot of sense not to torture yourself with line progressions! That would seriously make me anxious I think! Also smart to get your progesterone checked out, that is a pretty easy thing to supplement.


----------



## MissMymmy

12DPO girls and had pink cm after going to the toilet and now having brown discharge so pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow. Feeling quite down but cheered myself up by calculating fertile dates for this month so if she gets me I'll be back later in October haha xx


----------



## Mom15

Same test, but dried. Vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvfl (should probably put some more v's in there lol)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0593.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Kpen52

Enigmomma said:


> I had a lot of pains in my left ovary between 3 and 7DPO and have been feeling bloated since then. Some soreness in BBs, which is an AF symptom for me, too, but not usually until about 3 days before.
> I've also been incredibly hungry since 8 DPO (and I track my food strictly, so I know I'm not eating less or lacking nutrients) and more thirsty than usual.
> The only other thing that makes me think maybe it's finally my time is that I keep waking up with a sore throat (that goes away later) and a TERRIBLE taste in my mouth, which is not at all normal.
> I've all but given up hope at this point, but I would be joyously shocked if it turned out to be my month!


Good Morning! 

I've been trying to track best I can but my cycles aren't very regular. I am somewhere at 3/4 dpo.. I think? I've got varying dates from varying apps telling me different O days. 

In any case, I think I O'd around the 26/27/28 (high temp then immediate drop). Did the deed on the 26th and hoping it catches! 

I have been feeling quite a few different abnormal things: 
- bloating
- bb tenderness (like burning, stretching) off and on 
- wonky moods (sad, blank, happy, content) 
- warm, flush face/body 
- onset of cold symptoms since 27th( but not full blown) 
- CM is stringy, wet, lotion like and opaque white but only noticeable when I examine myself 
- headaches for the last three days off and on and nothing relieves them 

I assume it's just symptom paranoia and nothing-- but it definitely makes me wonder! 

AF expected around the 9/10th OCT. 

So my TWW continues! 

Lots of good vibes to you!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks, Belle. I know youre right but that doesnt explain the faint positive I got yesterday, then the negative (maybe a shadow) today. Its so confusing and frustrating and the only thing that makes sense is that its not new pregnancy but still leftover from my MC. Or I suppose a very early chemical. Its infuriating. 

Mom15 youre right. My doctor is pretty good so I hope if I go and explain and ask she will do the blood work for me. I hate this.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Sending lots of love Alli! <3 Just looked at the posts today, sending you all the warm gooey baby making vibes!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you so much thencomesbebe. 

Im not sure when Ill test next, as the test today threw me and I really have spiralled down to a sad place. I need to get out of it but Im letting myself just feel it right now and move forward when Im more ready. Youre all so kind. Ill update when I text next!


----------



## rachybaby85

Mom15 I see it!

11dpo here, been testing since 9dpo and my line is getting darker woohoo!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2037.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Mom15

Thanks and congrats rachy!


----------



## Tove

Congrats rachybaby85!! Should we call this the first BFP on this thread?!


----------



## LadyBrum

I am testing on the 5th! Which will be 12 DPO for me. 1st cycle on Clomid.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Lady!


----------



## Tove

Welcome and good luck LadyBrum!


----------



## Alligator

Nice line rachy!!! Hope it darkens up even more for you.


----------



## littlemiller

Congrats Rachy! :)

Alligator - I am so sorry. I know that feeling of sadness and doubt very well. Let yourself feel it; hopefully, it passes soon. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Alligator

Thank you littlemiller. I just dont know what to feel or expect which is the most infuriating and painful part. Im still at least 4-5 days from AF arriving so I know we have time. Im 9dpo, after all. Maybe it was a fluke test that was extra sensitive and the others arent, so its too early. There is something super faint on the one from this morning but as you all know, until its darker, Im just paranoid its not even a new pregnancy and something old. 

Im having more breast pain and tenderness today. Hoping thats a good sign. Im not giving up but I dont feel that positive yet. I feel a little less despondent than I did this am!


----------



## Cppeace

Hi all. 
Ya'll can add me for the 26th- if I ovulate around cd 19 that will be around 10dpo. Will adjust later if needed. AF should be due around Halloween. That stinks. I love Halloween lol


----------



## rachybaby85

Alli, which tests are you using? I did some ic ones alongside my frer on all the tests I&#8217;ve done each day and they&#8217;re hardly showing a thing even today (they&#8217;re meant to be a sensitivity of 10hcg) x


----------



## becsboo

hi hun can mine be changed to the 9th i failed to ovulate the first time but im ovulating now :)


----------



## becsboo

hi new ladies and congras rachybaby85


----------



## Alligator

Im using IC (stark negative, sometimes I think I see a shadow but Im probably imagining it), and FRER. The faint positive yesterday (vvvvvvvfl) and super squinter/barely there (maybe a shadow?) this am were both FRER. Different batches - one from amazon and one from Walmart.


----------



## becsboo

you chart looks amazing alli still lots of time one of my pregnancy's it was 10 dpo for a faint line don't give up :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Thanks becs. Youre right theres time. The faint positive threw me off, maybe it was dodgy or just a slow rise. Xx! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Congrats Rachybaby! <3 
Alli, a squinter is really good, HCG builds!!! 
Happy Thoughts!!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Alligator xx

Well cd13 and my opk was still low today. Not that it matters as OH came home from work this aft in an extreamly bad mood. Ended up in a huge argument infront of the kids. Just awful. So when we should be dtd we are not talking. So pissed off.


----------



## Alligator

So sorry babybrain. I know weve all been there. I hope you two are able to patch things up soon. Hugs.


----------



## CheshireDucky

Welcome to the new ladies. :hi: 
Congrats, Rachy!
Hang in there, Alligator. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Decided not to temp this morning since my temp has slowly been going down. It felt really good to be able to sleep in without an alarm going off. Still spotting, not a lot, just to know it's there. Pretty sure AF will show up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mom15

This afternoon! My shadow is maturing to a line I think!! Stick baby stick!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0605.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## BelleNuit

Congrats 15 :)


----------



## Alligator

Yep I see that clearly mom15!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## mdscpa

No doubt its a line mom15. :dance:

Goodnight ladies. Hopefully more :bfp: here.... 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Definitely a line Mom15. Congrats! Sticky little bean stick!


----------



## lCywin

Hey everyone. AF came today even though I'm on progesterone, so here I am, disappointed and moving on to October.

I am unsure of my testing day, I had a CP the cycle before this one and was not actively using OPK's or charting. I did this past month and ov'd on CD16 but I am thinking (based upon reading) that after a CP things get pushed back a couple of days. 

SO, I will be charting and using OPK's and am expecting O to happen around the 13th and will begin testing on dpo 10, so estimating October 23rd to begin testing.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats rachy and mom15!


----------



## FTale

Hi Ladies!! I'm over from September. I didn't test positive. So I'm going with October 28 as my new test date. I'll catch up on post now. :)
:dust:


----------



## Enigmomma

13DPO today and all of the symptoms I've been spotting seem to be gone except for the sore throat in the morning. I was torturing myself spotting symptoms, but I think this torture is worse. I've been doing this for almost a decade, I should know better by now than to get hopeful. :(


----------



## FTale

Congrats Rachy and Mom15 :happydance:

Sending you sticky vibes and HH9!!!!


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

Put me down to test on the 4th, I'll be 11dpo by then and should pretty much know if I'm out by then, although I'll probably pick up a test for 14dpo or 15dpo if 11dpo is still negative just to be sure. I actually tested tonight at 8dpo and I swear I saw something faint, so I'm testing tomorrow morning just because I'm over anxious, but by Wednesday I should either have an obvious line or know I need to give up hope. x)


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

By the way, this is the test I took tonight, people keep telling me it's negative, so I probably have line eye, but I'm so sure I see something.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20171001_213108.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 36


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry can't see anything Kuro!


----------



## lilycakes22

And I'm out! Had a super busy weekend and AF decided to come 3 days early so I had no time to post. Kind of sucks to be at the beginning of a month waiting for the next one to start. But I'm hopeful that November will be our month as its my birthday month too! Plus telling family for that potential BFP during Christmas time would be an added bonus.

Congrats on the BFP so far &#128536; Good luck with everyone else! I'll be watching for those lines &#128521;


----------



## Tove

Cppeace, ICywin, FTale, Kuro_Aki_Yuki welcome and good luck!

Becsboo, moved your date. Happy TWW!

Lilycakes22, sorry that AF got you. There's always next cycle... Hope you get your november BFP!


----------



## Nixnax

AF arrived in full force today. :cry:

I&#8217;m not out for October yet though, can you please put me down for 28th??


----------



## Tove

Sorry to hear that Nixnax :hugs:

Added you to the 28th, hope you get your BFP!


----------



## thencomesbebe

lily, I know what you mean, I would LOVE a christmas announcement! I have a shirt that says Best Present Ever and has a red bow on it <3 I got it last year as a joke for DH, bc obvs I am the best present ever hahahaha! It would be so special to use it for an announcement! <3


----------



## thencomesbebe

I am going to test next Oct. 31st! that will be (approximately) 11DPO for this next cycle


----------



## MissMymmy

The witch got me this morning; feeling devestated :cry:


----------



## thencomesbebe

I'm so sorry MissMymmy <3 :hugs:


----------



## MissMymmy

I'll be back soon; good luck too everyone else :flower:


----------



## becsboo

so sorry for everyone that af arrived :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for AF arriving ladies. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: <3 <3 <3


----------



## Tove

Thencomesbebe, added you to the 31st. Hope you give us one of the last BFPs on this thread!

MissMymmy, sorry to hear that AF got you :(

As for me, 8 dpo and not feeling anything in particular. Feel like it's yet another unsuccessful month. Thinking more and more that there must be something wrong.


----------



## Dream143r

11dpo. I'm not seeing much of anything. That little black line was there before I tested so ignore it. 

Opk is just for placement reference. Sigh
 



Attached Files:







20171002_063511.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

So... I guess my positive OPK really wasn't..Lol
I'm gonna check later today with an OPK to confirm but my ewcm is a tell.
I didn't really follow my cm before but because I thought my positive might not have been a true positive because of how long it took to show up on the OPK I've been watching and testing still.
I'm feeling more confident as we DTD Friday and Saturday and hopefully today. 
I'm going to assume this is the beginning of my 2ww. Looks like I will have to hold off testing until about October 12.. that will only be 10DPO.


----------



## FTale

lilly, Nixnax, and Miss!! sorry about AF :hugs: 

For those of us still getting bfns (me included)..if all else fails, We've got Oktobertfest :flower:

:dust:


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

I woke up at 4am and took another test, again I feel like it's got a light hint of a line, but I won't bother you by trying to make any of you strain your eyes again. I'm pretty sure I experienced implantation bleeding yesterday morning (a tiny bit of pink when I wiped @8dpo), which means I probably won't get a proper positive until tomorrow morning at the earliest, but I already used all my tests. x)


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Good morning!
Its 13DPO and Im still testing negative &#128580; I normally have a 28-29 day cycle with a 9-11 day LP. I took bioavailable vitamin B6 (called P-5-P) this month, so it must have really worked in lengthening my LP! &#128561; I guess thats good news if nothing else. 
Im basically just waiting for the wicked witch to arrive &#128532; congrats to the BFPs! I hope the rest of us will be joining you soon!


----------



## Mom15

Im sorry to those who Af got. 

Here are my 8/9/10dpo test dried. Small progression, temp needs to get back up, spotting needs to stop. Nothing is safe yet!
 



Attached Files:







B0D55F0B-3F10-4650-9BC5-E06EB835DB77.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

Okay, so I decided to let my tests dry, then look again, I know the chance that they're evaps is super high, but I dunno, I feel like they're very early positives. Any opinions?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20171002_081501.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Rach87

Kuro_Aki_Yuki said:


> Okay, so I decided to let my tests dry, then look again, I know the chance that they're evaps is super high, but I dunno, I feel like they're very early positives. Any opinions?

The test on the right i see a line. But the other two i dont. Hope its the start of something for you!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Kuro_Aki_Yuki said:


> Okay, so I decided to let my tests dry, then look again, I know the chance that they're evaps is super high, but I dunno, I feel like they're very early positives. Any opinions?

I see something on the last one!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 that is some good progression there for how early days we are!! Fx for you, I hope the spotting goes away and your temp shoots back up. Praying!


----------



## Sorsha

:hugs: for those who got hit by AF. And FX that your bean stays sticky, Mom15! 

Nothing really to report over here. Because of timing (I had a work trip scheduled that started the day before O), we couldn't BD super close to O, so I'm not super hopeful about this cycle in general. But that's made it easier not to get caught up in symptom spotting. 7 dpo today and nothing unusual for my standard TWWs. Still planning to test on Saturday, although depending on how I feel I might just wait and see if AF shows up on Sunday as due before testing.


----------



## mdscpa

The :witch: has finally arrived. :growlmad: :cry: :wacko: :shrug: 

So i ovulated after all even when FF was not able to detect it. 



Spoiler



FX i'm the last one here to get :af:

:dust: to you all.


----------



## Alligator

Sorry mdscpa :( fx for next cycle!


----------



## Desire2Mom

First beta test is in the 14th!


----------



## FTale

Mom15: I see all the lines. I have only used that brand once and it wasn't positive. FX your lines get darker with a temp increase and nooo more spotting.

Sorry about the AFs today ladies. :cry:

I'm mad at all my tests right now. But I have to remind myself for whatever reason, it isn't time yet. :cry:


----------



## Tove

Motherofcorgi, how cool that your LP is longer because of B6. I started a B6 complex last cycle and my LP was 2 days longer than usual.

Mom15, great looking tests! Hope spotting stops ASAP and temp stays above coverline!

Kuro, I see the line on the most recent test. Hope it's not an evap and that you get a nice and dark line soon!

Sorsha, welcome back! Didn't you say a while back that you wanted to sway girl? Is your BD timing this cycle following the girl- or boy-theory? :)

Mdscpa, sorry that AF arrived :(

Desire2mom, added you!


----------



## lCywin

Kuro, I DEFINITELY see something in the far right photo. I've seen my fair share of evaps... That does not look like an evap!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Alli and Tove. Glad i can start over.


----------



## Buttons_01

Can any body else see a line? Took a FRER at 9po = negative. Took this test this morning at 11dpo and see the faintest of lines.. crossing my fingers that it's darker in the morning and I have a sticky baby&#55358;&#56606;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56438;&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56473;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3709.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 29









IMG_3710.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 15









IMG_3711.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 13









IMG_3713.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 12









IMG_3715.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## CheshireDucky

Didn't test this morning. I've been feeling more and more like AF is going to show so I didn't bother to take my (disposable) cups upstairs last night. I figure if she doesn't show by this afternoon I'll test (yes I know it's supposed to be FMU).


----------



## becsboo

i can just see something on the ic x


----------



## Tove

Buttons_01, I see something!! Fx!

CheshireDucky, I know that feeling. Hope it's not true this cycle for any of us!


----------



## Heather.1987

Mom hope your temp goes up!

Kiro i love walmart brand but they do get evaps after the time limit.


----------



## littlemiller

Buttons, that definitely looks like a positive! Eee! Congrats.

So sorry to everyone that's been gotten by the witch. Fingers crossed as you all start afresh.

As for me - nothing really to report. I have had a cold for the last four days and it's making it hard for me to determine whether I am feeling any symptoms or not - I don't feel anything out of the ordinary (I mean besides having a cough and runny nose, haha) and I never spot even on a regular month and haven't experienced any of that either. I do feel some abdominal twinges from time to time and my breasts are quite heavy and feeling a bit sore sometimes, but it's so hard to tell whether that's just premenstrual or possible pregnancy. ***sigh*** 

Only time will tell I suppose! Counting down the days till I can test.


----------



## Buttons_01

Eeek.. hoping it's darker in the morning x


----------



## lCywin

The SO and I are taking a conception moon this month! Pretty excited. Fertile window is the 11th-15th (according to previous months) so we are leaving the 11th and coming home the 16th. 5 days on the olympic peninsula! Staying in a cozy lodge on Lake Quinault and hoping for some R&R. Hopefully the travel doesn't have the opposite effect and stress me messing with the O!


----------



## Alligator

Sounds like a lovely getaway ICywin!! I think it sounds like the perfect way to destress and conceive :)


----------



## Pinkee

can I get on the train testing the 10th here


----------



## mdscpa

Now i am more confused. I thought she reallly is here but it was just one time and its brown spot. I usually start my period like that but its supposed to be followed with bright red after few minutes to an hour so far nothing.... thought i could move to another cycle now. Oh the torture!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Alligator

UGH that's the worst, I hate the way our bodies seem to toy with us. I hope you get answers soon...maybe it's IB, or maybe it's AF, but I hope you know either way! The waiting is the worst.


----------



## littlemiller

Mdscpa, that must be so frustrating! Have you tested today? Forgive me if youve already said if you have or not..


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I'm so confused! I tested twice today-OPK (3 hour holds) and both only had a faint line.
With my cm being the way it is I thought for sure I
would test positive today.
Ok.. because I never had to pay attention before because I conceived right away.. I don't remember what my cm was like after 
implantation.
Could this be implant cm? Is there such a thing? ? I did have what could have been that super strong positive on the 24th.
I have been having a few small cramping moments the last 2 days.
Our bodies definitely are cruel.


----------



## Pixie2982

mdscpa said:


> Now i am more confused. I thought she reallly is here but it was just one time and its brown spot. I usually start my period like that but its supposed to be followed with bright red after few minutes to an hour so far nothing.... thought i could move to another cycle now. Oh the torture!!!! :growlmad:

How frustrating ! 

But on a positive note, many women confuse IB for a period as normally comes around the time of AF due, 

One example is that my sister didn't even know she was pregnant until 3 months due to having "light periods" around the time they was due, it was only when my mum had said "you're pregnant" my sis tested but still insisted that she can't be because of "periods" (my mum made her lay on her back and everything) then boom test was positive and scan confirmed 3 months gone


----------



## mdscpa

Pixie2982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Now i am more confused. I thought she reallly is here but it was just one time and its brown spot. I usually start my period like that but its supposed to be followed with bright red after few minutes to an hour so far nothing.... thought i could move to another cycle now. Oh the torture!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> How frustrating !
> 
> But on a positive note, many women confuse IB for a period as normally comes around the time of AF due,
> 
> One example is that my sister didn't even know she was pregnant until 3 months due to having "light periods" around the time they was due, it was only when my mum had said "you're pregnant" my sis tested but still insisted that she can't be because of "periods" (my mum made her lay on her back and everything) then boom test was positive and scan confirmed 3 months goneClick to expand...


Pixie - it must be a HUUUUUUUGGGGGGEEEEE surprise for your sister. Wish im on the same boat we'll see tomorrow if she comes with a grand entrance or not.






littlemiller said:


> Mdscpa, that must be so frustrating! Have you tested today? Forgive me if youve already said if you have or not..


Littlemiller - i havent tested yet. Plan is to test tomorrow evening if she never comes and my temp goes back up.


----------



## Pixie2982

Mds her boy is now 18 lmao


----------



## CheshireDucky

Tested and it came up negative, still no AF, and spotting is gone. Yay limbo. :|


----------



## Boognishrises

Beith said:


> Hi, can I join please? My test date will be 5th October. We have been ttc for over 2 years without ever seeing a bfp. This is my second ivf cycle and I had 2 day-3 embryos transferred last Friday. Hoping at least one of them will stick around for me to meet them!

What's the difference between IVF and IUI?


----------



## Boognishrises

I had a MC last month.. I'm hoping this will be it. Our doc wants to do blood tests since I've lost two. But the first one is when I had an infection in my uterus called endometritis. So I blame that. What kinds have blood tests have you done? 

I'm on femara and I'm waiting to test.. I'll prob test in a week and a half.


----------



## Tove

Pinkee, welcome and good luck!

Ugh, CheshireDucky - I hate limbo! Hope everything is clearer by the next day :hugs:

Boognishrises, sorry to hear about your two MC. Hope your doc can help you and find the reason why. Welcome and good luck with this cycle!


----------



## FTale

Hey all reading along. Cramping pretty bad. Positiver FRER OPKs so I know AF is but a day or so away. All BFNS on hpts.

Welcome to the new testers. :)

I'm sorry for the limbo with AF for some. When its time to move on I just wish it would start already, especially if I've tested bfn a million times already.

I go to my IUI consultation tomorrow. Nervous. Could use some prayers.

K, will try to write more personals tomorrow night.


----------



## Alligator

Youre in my prayers, Ftale. Im hoping all goes well for you tomorrow. Hugs.


----------



## Mom15

:hugs: FTale


----------



## thencomesbebe

Sending love FTale <3


----------



## mdscpa

Alli - really not sure what is going on. This cycle my period was short only lasted 3 days where usually it's up to 5 days bleeding. I even have brown stains when had :sex: on cd11, cd13 & cd14. I only spot after sex when i was pregnant with our first so was told to refrain from bed action and wait til after 3 months. So we did, and of course after 3 months we missed each other :haha: and still getting brown stains whenever we do it so we minimized it. :haha: I'm just waiting if she comes full force or not.

Tove - i am loving your temps... hope it goes up and up and up til your :bfp:

Ftale - you're in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## becsboo

:hugs: ftale thinking about you hun 

alli still hope hun fingers crossed for testing today x

Boognishrises sorry obout your mc last month i had one last month also 

CheshireDucky sorry about being in limbo :hugs:

ovulation day for me and fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow


----------



## Buttons_01

Took a test this morning and even though I saw a line on the cheapie, I think the FRER is negative. I guess I will just have to wait for AF to arrive in a couple day. 12dpo today x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3717.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 25









IMG_3718.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 12









IMG_3719.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## becsboo

sorry about the bfn buttons


----------



## mdscpa

FX you get a significant temp rise tomorrow becs.


----------



## mdscpa

Just another brown spots today. 3 spots as big as my pinky fingernail. Just another abnormal cycle i think.


----------



## becsboo

sorry about the spotting x


----------



## Tove

Thanks for the chart compliments mdscpa :) unfortunately like you I'm having some brown spotting (super light) and I'm thinking that can't be a good thing. I don't think it's implantation related for me.

FTale, good luck with the IUI consultation!

Mom15, loving your most recent temp! Hope your spotting has stopped.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

FTale! Prayers and hugs &#129303; your way today!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Tove and Becs sending good vibes your way


----------



## Sorsha

Tove said:


> Sorsha, welcome back! Didn't you say a while back that you wanted to sway girl? Is your BD timing this cycle following the girl- or boy-theory? :)

Technically our timing is more on the girl side (5, 3, and 2 days before O). But after having no luck the first cycle (this is our third cycle TTC #2 now) and reading about fertility decline in the late 30s, I decided I wasn't going to keep up the swaying attempt. Everything that sways girl makes it harder to get preggo in general, and I'd rather not lessen our chances over the small possibility it'll make a difference in gender. I'd rather have any baby than none! ;)

Of course last cycle we BDed on O day as well as 2 days before, and that didn't get us there either. So it's just a waiting game...

mdscpa -- Looking at your chart, I'd guess you didn't/haven't Oed at all. That could explain why AF isn't fully showing up. It looks a lot like the annovulatory cycles I had after my miscarriage. Maybe something to talk to your doctor about if you haven't already? I ended up going on a small dose of Clomid to restart things (and then got pregnant the very first cycle with it). :)


----------



## mdscpa

Tove - sorry about the spotting FX it means your little bean is burrowing it's head in your wall. Let's hope your temp won't dive starting tomorrow and you get a :bfp: in no time.

Sorsha - sorry to about your MC :hugs: I really do think i'm having annov cycle the first time i tracked so far.. we'll see what happens... Not sure about going back to clomid though as it's always giving me a horrible side effects - good thing though that i always produce 2 eggs in all my clomid cycles unfortunately never conceived. Me and DH planned on trying without any meds for another cycle. Then if this and that is still bfn we are going to take fertilaid again. That's how we conceived our first after trying for more than 5 years.


----------



## Mom15

Tove said:


> Thanks for the chart compliments mdscpa :) unfortunately like you I'm having some brown spotting (super light) and I'm thinking that can't be a good thing. I don't think it's implantation related for me.
> 
> FTale, good luck with the IUI consultation!
> 
> Mom15, loving your most recent temp! Hope your spotting has stopped.

Thanks Tove!! I wasnt a very restful night, so not sure how realistic the temp is. But I figured it cant be too far off. 

HCG yesterday was 25. Will do a repeat next Monday.


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

I'm not testing this morning, instead I'm going into the doctor for bloods, because I called my doctor yesterday about my super faint tests and they said come in and get labs drawn. I'm glad that's their plan of action, because it'll tell me for sure one way or the other, since my cycle isn't regular lately. I should have definitive results by tomorrow. I also told my OH about my super faint tests and it seems like it hit him that I could actually be pregnant, because we had an argument about it yesterday, ha. We weren't actually trying though, just not preventing, so I didn't expect him to be thrilled, but he seemed pretty scared and shocked which upset me. :/


----------



## Alligator

Huge temp drop for me this am and bfn - I think I see a shadow but honestly Im probably seeing things. Wishful thinking as they say. I had some incredibly light spotting yesterday. It was tan/light brown and mixed with creamy Cm. Its stopped now. Not sure what to make of it at only 11dpo today (10 yesterday). No real cramping or other signs that the arrival of AF is imminent. Usually I cramp the day before/day of arrival. I dont have a ton of hope left, but I guess youre not out til af arrives.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry for the bfns ladies.

7dpo here. Patiently waiting to test. 7 days down, 7 to go!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Alli, doesn't sound like af is quite there, and spotting could be your little bean making a home <3 maybe HCG levels are still building! Keeping hope alive fx!!! You're not out til your out! xo


----------



## Alligator

Thank you thencomesbebe. I'm trying to have a bit of hope but it's hard, you don't want to get too hopeful and then just be disappointed all over again. I know I'm not out til AF shows and other than the temp drop, no real signs of her arriving.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Sorry for all receiving BFN or if AF has started.

For everyone else, there are still many days left in the month for us.

Sprinkling baby dust to all!!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

I am still at the beginning of this journey, but I get that hope thing. Already nervous about this cycle. xx


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

Just got my labs drawn, I'm so afraid I was only having evaps and this will show I'm not pregnant, I've gotten it so far into my head that I have a another little one on the way, that it would be pretty crushing if it weren't true. By the way, I am reading all your posts and enjoy the updates, I'm just not sure how to respond, other than I hope everyone gets their BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Kuro_Aki_Yuki said:


> Just got my labs drawn, I'm so afraid I was only having evaps and this will show I'm not pregnant, I've gotten it so far into my head that I have a another little one on the way, that it would be pretty crushing if it weren't true. By the way, I am reading all your posts and enjoy the updates, I'm just not sure how to respond, other than I hope everyone gets their BFP soon! :dust:

Let us know when you hear. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alligator

Fx for you kuro! xx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

AF is one day late for me but bfn on a test this morning. There was a faint line there but think it was a shadow so I think I'm out this cycle.

Sending baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Bloblo

So many faint lines this month, keeping my fingers crossed for all of you! Please keep us updated and feel free to post pics of the lines...

Afm, just waiting to o (should be in the next couple of days).
My ob has said that Vitex will be perfect for me due to my short lp and low temps in lp. So i am starting it tomorrow.


----------



## CheshireDucky

Ftale: Keeping you in my thoughts for the IUI consult. Hope it goes well.
Alligator: Fingers crossed for you. Temp drops suck, and I know how much the heart can drop with them. 

AFM: AF showed up this morning. I might be back later this month, though, since my period started so early.


----------



## BelleNuit

That's great blo. I hope the vitex helps for you! This is the first full cycle that I've been on vitex (as well as other Chinese herbs). Will see if it helps out with my spotting. Hopefully!! I'm 9-11 doing today. No spotting yet (but I wouldn't expect that till about 12 dpo, so tomorrow at the earliest). 

I'm really not feeling much of anything. No PMS! The herbs must be helping with that!

Bella I hope that your bfp is just a day or two away for you!


----------



## FTale

Thank you for the well wishes today!

Man, I am getting ready to head out the door but checked on here to see what was up. You ladies can chat :hugs: 

I couldn't chime in much as I work from home 99% of the time.

I'm pretty sad that so many of us got caught by AF this month or the 'mystery cycle'. I'm on day 28 myself and I'm a 25-26 cycle day kinda gal. 

I don't know what is up with all the spotting I've seen on here either. If you you do spot, are your temps staying up too? 

Ok, I'm getting all into this and I gotta go but I'll be back later :pop:


----------



## Alligator

I had some spotting yesterday with a small temp drop (nothing huge, normal fluctuation) and then today a huge drop, but I usually don't spot at all unless AF is on her way that day or the next. No AF today at all, not any sign of her arrival either. I feel like my body/cycle may be changing since the MC. I'm usually a 28-29 day cycle gal and I'm CD26 now...who knows what to expect. 11dpo so I know there's still a small chance but I don't feel that confident. I think I should see a faint line by now :(


----------



## Tove

Sorry about your temp drop Alligator :(


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Tove - just so strange that it's not accompanied by AF...last cycle I got the huge temp drop after. Maybe my body is still figuring things out. No cramping either which I had last cycle the day before/day of AF (terribly bad cramping, too...not something I could not notice or brush aside).

Nothing to do but wait to see what tomorrow brings!

I'll try to keep you guys updated but I work in events and have huge events tomorrow/Thursday...so I may be a bit scarce. Will try to pop in if AF arrives or I get a BFP (wishful thinking???). If I do get AF, depending when I O (if similar to this cycle) I may still be in for testing at the end of the month....


----------



## Tove

CheshireDucky, sorry that AF arrived :( :hugs: hope you come back again this month!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

[URL=https://s1095.photobucket.com/user/lauren_d4848/media/260B1867-B54D-4AFB-B475-828015599A08.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/lauren_d4848/260B1867-B54D-4AFB-B475-828015599A08.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]

Does anybody see anything? Im 14DPO of a normally short LP and Im getting sooo frustrated! I thought I would have either gotten AF or a BFP by now!


----------



## Dream143r

Motherofcorgi: Sorry, I don't see anything.

AFM: 12dpo - bfn. I had my usually PMS melt down and cry this morning. So AF should be here in the next couple days.


----------



## Bloblo

Motherofcorgi said:


> Does anybody see anything? Im 14DPO of a normally short LP and Im getting sooo frustrated! I thought I would have either gotten AF or a BFP by now!

I don't see anything either. But might just be too early, being on here it seems like everyone gets early bfp, but in reality there are many people who only get it at 15/16 dpo. Keeping fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## littlemiller

Motherofcorgi, I don't see anything but it may just be my screen... (old, lol). Do you see anything in person?

Let's hope that if there is something there it only gets stronger/darker! :flow:


----------



## Motherofcorgi

littlemiller said:


> Motherofcorgi, I don't see anything but it may just be my screen... (old, lol). Do you see anything in person?
> 
> Let's hope that if there is something there it only gets stronger/darker! :flow:

No I didn&#8217;t think I really saw anything in person either. I posted the same picture to another board and someone said she thought she saw something without a tweak. I&#8217;m not getting my hopes up but it does look like maybe a hint of a shadow in the picture &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57340; Oh well&#8212;only time will tell.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Not feeling hopeful but AF due 9th, I'll be testing on the 7th if temp keeps rising :thumbup:


----------



## Amethyste

I promised I wouldn't do that to myself !! It's day 20 and I just started symptoms spotting tonight &#55357;&#56877;. We ve not tried hard this month so the odds are not in our favour so I was gonna wait till AF day to test. But I just started mild cramps and now I feel like my breast is tingling and i feel a bit crap prob cos of my cold. Bear in mind that last month I spotted all the symptoms and I wasn't pregnant so I don't want to put my hopes to high .


----------



## Dill

Sorry I've been terrible about staying on top of this thread, ladies. :hugs: to everyone dealing with the TWW. I've been so busy getting ready for winter (we've already had snow!) that I can barely see straight from lack of sleep.

It looks like my hormones have been leveling out since the IUD removal, this is the first cycle that my temps have been stable without FF telling me that I have abnormal fluctuations. :lol: But it looks like I'll be ovulating later than usual. OPK today was still pretty negative, and usually I ovulate on CD13.


----------



## Heather.1987

So im thinking of trying vitex next cycle if im not pregnant. What exact vitex is everyone using or does it not really matter??


----------



## Mom15

Heather, I am taking a Dosis of 200mg. Its one pill a day. I was recently told that it is recommended to take if all the way though the first tri if you conceive as it supports progesterone production, but do your on research in that respect. Its tough as there is not much info out there. I conveived three times on vitex (one mc and currently only 11dpo with hCG of 25 on 10 dpo) I had long irregular cycles. I think with the help of vitex my ovulation was moved forward to cd 21/22. I have no proof an it could have been simply that it has been almost 4 years that I quit hormonal bcp. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Tove

UniqueBeauty, welcome and good luck!

Dill, hurray for having a stable temp, that must be a good thing. Every little improvements helps! Hope you O soon and that you have been :sex: a lot ;)

Mom15, interesting to hear about vitex! I need to read more about it. Like exactly what it's for and if it could be good for me. My cycles are pretty regular and not too long so maybe it's not for me. And massive congrats on your :BFP:

As for me: feeling very out. Spotting is heavier today and absolutely no symptoms out of the ordinary. I just want AF to get here so I can have a fresh new try, but then I think: what's the point, I won't get pregnant next cycle either. /Debbie Downer


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

I went to sleep at 11pm and was so glad to be shutting my brain off from all the worry and knowing I could call the doctor as as they opened at 8am. Well, guess what time I woke up? 1am. >o< Somehow I only slept 2 hours and I'm not tired anymore?! Well, now I get to stress for 7 hours -_- I guess I should be glad though, I still have hope for 7 more hours. x)


----------



## Tove

Oh Kuro, insomnia is the worst! Try to watch some TV or read a book or something, that usually does the trick for me. Hope you get some more sleep and good luck with your results in the morning!


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

Thanks :) Since we were NTNP, I guess I shouldn't be too bummed if it's not the result I'm hoping for, but I probably would be, ha. I'm just watching some cartoons right now, I'm such a worrier, and they help numb my mind. x) I'm also kind of afraid the results will be what I want too, with my older son I had Preeclampsia and with my last pregnancy I had severe preeclampsia, I want a healthy pregnancy so bad this time... But if it means that I get a healthy baby, I'm okay suffering through pregnancy.


----------



## mdscpa

Still no :af:, low temp today (staying at 96-ish since CD32) and :bfn: last night not even a squinter. Will i have a normal bleeding to start a new cycle or am i just waiting to O? :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

Why is it when you start to be serious tracking and getting familiar with your cycle, mother nature slaps you with something else? I thought TWW is hard. :cry::growlmad::nope::cry::wacko:




*Tove* - :hugs: hope it stops. Temps still looking pretty staying high..


----------



## Bloblo

Heather.1987 said:


> So im thinking of trying vitex next cycle if im not pregnant. What exact vitex is everyone using or does it not really matter??

I just started mine yesterday - after hearing mixed reviews, i spoke to my dr about it and he suggested 400mg (capsules) in the morning on empty stomach. To be taken through the full cycle with a 3-5 day break once a month (i will take my break during af if she shows up).


----------



## becsboo

my temp had to be taken out because i was up every hour with the little one this cycle sucks for me 2 positive opks 5 days apart and temps all over i think im 1 dpo x


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Tove said:


> UniqueBeauty, welcome and good luck!
> 
> Dill, hurray for having a stable temp, that must be a good thing. Every little improvements helps! Hope you O soon and that you have been :sex: a lot ;)
> 
> Mom15, interesting to hear about vitex! I need to read more about it. Like exactly what it's for and if it could be good for me. My cycles are pretty regular and not too long so maybe it's not for me. And massive congrats on your :BFP:
> 
> As for me: feeling very out. Spotting is heavier today and absolutely no symptoms out of the ordinary. I just want AF to get here so I can have a fresh new try, but then I think: what's the point, I won't get pregnant next cycle either. /Debbie Downer

Hang in there! We're all here for you!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

I&#8217;m out :( the :witch: got me! Has anybody here started a November board yet? So bummed :(


----------



## Heather.1987

Thank you mom and blo!

Waiting to ovulate. Temp pretty low. No fertile cm yet. Honestly i dont want to o too soon. My cycles have been short and i think that's why im not getting pregnant 30-35 days is more my normal so hoping it goes back to that this cycle!


----------



## becsboo

sorry motherofcorgi x


----------



## littlemiller

Motherofcorgi said:


> Im out :( the :witch: got me! Has anybody here started a November board yet? So bummed :(

Im so sorry Motherofcorgi. I hope you get your BFP next cycle! :flow:


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Motherofcorgi said:


> Im out :( the :witch: got me! Has anybody here started a November board yet? So bummed :(

So sorry!


----------



## Rach87

8 dpo and resisted the urge to test. Im proud of myself. Lol I will start testing friday at 10 dpo as dh is going to new york to visit his brother for 5 days. I was hoping if im preggers Id get at least a faint positive by then so dh can tell his bro in person. If not Ill hopefully have a surprise for him when he gets home! I was going to wait until af is due the 11th but dh going out of town gives me a perfect excuse to indulge in my poas addiction. :blush: 

I definitely am not having really any symptoms (i had zero besides a slight sore throat with my dd). Last month the whole week before my bfp i would wake up feeling good and ready to get up. Id actually get out of bed before my dd would wake up. That is so not me. Im an awful sleeper and have fibromyalgia and lupus so my mornings arent always the greatest. Anywho the last 2 mornings ive woken up feeling good and up out of bed before my dd wakes. Hoping thats a good sign. I felt like a million bucks when pregnant with my dd. Praying another pregnancy goes the same way


----------



## Rach87

Sorry about af corgi. Not sire if anyones started a november thread yet. I think some who af got already were hanging in for the end of october


----------



## Tove

Motherofcorgi, sorry that AF got you :hugs: If you start the november thread I am sure I'll join you soon.


----------



## mdscpa

Tove - your temp looks triphasic. FX this is it. I see you recorded a spotting today i hope it's IB from the temp drop at 8dpo. :dust:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Motherofcorgi- I am sure I will wind up on the November board too!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Motherofcorgi - :hugs: i hope this cycle won't be too long so i could join you in November.


----------



## Dill

So sorry, motherofcorgi! :hugs:

:lol: We've only BD'd once this cycle, so chances are pretty low so far of this being our month. Negative OPKs yesterday (negative at my usual afternoon, slightly stronger but still negative in the evening), though today would normally be my ovulation day, and I had my usual temperature drop this morning. Waiting for the afternoon to arrive so I can do an OPK today and see if I can expect to drop an egg tomorrow or what!


----------



## BelleNuit

10-12 dpo. Had a dream last night that AF came lol. If it is coming I should expect to see spotting in the next few days. Hopefully the spotting will stay away! Otherwise I feel completely normal!


----------



## littlemiller

Okay so Im 10DPO and am having very strong sharp pelvic and lower back pain that does not feel anything like AF. Its so bad that I actually cant concentrate at work because I cant sit up or walk straight. I am very nauseous, my mouth is dry, and I feel like I have a lump in my throat. I am also feeling very shaky. This has been going on for about half an hour but Im noticing that its easing up now. Has anyone else experienced this? I am hoping its implantation related and I dont have some sort of infection...


----------



## Dream143r

13dpo BFN


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about the :bfn: dream. :hugs:


----------



## becsboo

bfn :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

The BFN dreams are less distressing than the bfp dreams lol. To get your hopes so high and feel that relief, only to wake up to infertility is pretty crushing. I'd much rather have a BFN dream :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

So I had an appointment this morning with a fertility specialist. He wants to monitor my upcoming cycle. CD 3 bloodwork, CD6-11 Sonohysterogram <-- someone tell me what that is please. It's a two day test apparently. CD 24 bloodwork. As well as a SA and Bloodwork for DH. 

We will do all the tests but after I do the followup appointment to get all the results I won't be seeing him again. He was so impersonal barely looked up at his paper to me. In and out the door. Hardly asked me anything about my cycles or what I was doing to monitor them. On the was out he's like oh stop doing OPKs just check for clear stretchy CM. I'm like "great, thanks!". Loser. But it's fine, hes ordered all my tests and I'll make sure to get copies of our results to move along to the next doc. (if we need to) 

Anyways, AF should be here Friday or Saturday. Next cycle coming up with be lucky #7. Depending on the results of this monitored cycle I don't think we will move forward with any medically assisted methods (unless something clearly indicates we should) but rather take our results and see an naturopathic doctor. My mom saw one that helped her conceive my little sister in her 40s (she remarried).


----------



## BelleNuit

Is there a reason why you are having these tests done so soon Dream? Sorry your doc was so impersonal. I find that is often the case unfortunately.


----------



## Mom15

Littlemiller - I dont want to get your hopes up in case you dont get your bfp, but I am feeling / felt just like you and I just got my bfp. 7dpo lower back pain, twinges in my pelvic area in the pm. 8 dpo slightly crampy. That afternoon I started to feel light headed, shaky and just an icky feeling in my stomach. 9 dpo shadow on test that turned to light line in the pm. Now I just feel icky all day long which includes that lump feeling in my throat that i want to swallow. Its so much stronger and earlier than with DS and def my mc pregnancy so Im hopeful this is a sticky bean. Fx for you!


----------



## Dream143r

Belle - I'm an impatient eager beaver. lol and although I note our official TTC start date as April, we were NTNP since September 2016...so our 6 months feels more like over a year. I'm fortunate enough to live in a country where these initial scans/tests are covered so i'm starting the process.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck to you Dream :)


----------



## littlemiller

Mom15- congrats on your BFP! Luckily the feeling is gone but I was literally keeling over to the point where I thought I was going to have to go to the hospital or something. Maybe I am just a baby and have a low pain tolerance. I spoke with my doctor and she said that its possible it could be pregnancy related and that since it passed it mustnt be anything too serious. We shall see!


----------



## Bloblo

The wait to o is excruciating this month... I normally have my positive opk by cd13. But as u can see on the pic, its cd 14 and negative... BLEH!
Rant over
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20171004_223827.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20171004_224242.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bloblo

littlemiller said:


> Mom15- congrats on your BFP! Luckily the feeling is gone but I was literally keeling over to the point where I thought I was going to have to go to the hospital or something. Maybe I am just a baby and have a low pain tolerance. I spoke with my doctor and she said that its possible it could be pregnancy related and that since it passed it mustnt be anything too serious. We shall see!

Keeping fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

Well, the doctor's blood tests were negative. Im actually a little relieved, I was so worried about my health problems and honestly we weren't ready. So, I've decided, from now on it's protected until I get healthier. Hopefully I'll be back in about a year and about 100lbs less XD It still hurts though, but I've been cuddling my toddler and baby, I can't imagine how hard it must be to do this month after month when you're trying for your first, hopefully you all have an amazing and supportive OH! Good luck to all the ladies still in it this month.


----------



## Dill

Bloblo said:


> The wait to o is excruciating this month... I normally have my positive opk by cd13. But as u can see on the pic, its cd 14 and negative... BLEH!
> Rant over

Same here, Bloblo! I usually have a positive OPK by CD12 and ovulate on CD13. I once got a positive on CD13 and ovulated on CD14. Well, today is CD13 and I have a negative OPK! I also had a big temp dip this morning, so I'm hoping perhaps I just missed a nighttime surge.


----------



## FTale

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry for the recent bfn and Af posts. Its an unfortunate shared feeling when you are waiting anxiously for that rainbow baby. My heart goes out to you all.
My AF has not started but bfns still. I was expecting it today but looks like Friday will be it.
I saw the RE and she told me I was 40lbs too fat for them to do give me medicines/monitored IUI. I still can go some place else who will do an unmonitored IUI but I feel I need Clomid and properly time trigger shot so I am working on dropping the weight. :cry:

Meanwhile, I'm going to be taking 100mg of Clomid ( cd3-7), Vitamin D3, Super B Complex (every day), Herbal Tea, and Castor oil packs (once my cycle ends up to Ovulation day). Progesterone after I ovulate.

Excercise is cardio 60 minutes each evening with Strength training 3 days a week in the mornings.

:cry: Yeah, thought I'd be IUI pregnant by Turkey Day but looks like it will take longer. RE said 'see you in December'. I wasn't feeling the love from her either. I'm praying for a miracle so I don't have to depend on the RE. :haha:

Ok, my babble is over. I need to relax after work and then working out..lol...at least it all makes me sleepy.

I hope we get some more bfps in here be it this month or next....:happydance::dust:


----------



## BelleNuit

FTale I am so sorry that the RE sent you away. Losing weight is really hard, but it sounds like you are putting the work in!


----------



## Heather.1987

Sounds like many of us are waiting to o...myself included. Ive had quite a bit of cm the past few days but its not ewcm yet. So im waiting. Which is fine if i o later, which would be my norm and maybe have a chance this month. I think tonight will be my last night for estrogen. I was prescribed estrogen back when i was bfing and was super dry and sex hurt...so not prescribed for ttc...but why not!


----------



## Dream143r

CD1 for me. Wasn't expecting her this evening at all.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry dream :hugs:


----------



## Tove

Dream, sorry AF got you early :hugs: good luck with your next cycle. Hope all the tests at the doctor will give you an answer and a solution!

Bloblo, sorry that O is a little late, hope this means you get a super egg ;)

Kuro, sounds like you are relieved about the BFN. Hugs to you and welcome back when you feel more ready to TTC again :)

FTale, wow you seem determined to lose weight, good for you. I would never have the time or energy to exercise that much since I had my son :D hope you can prove your doctor wrong and conceive without her help!

Best of luck to those about to O. Hope you :sex: a lot!!

As for me: more spotting, the type of pre-AF spotting I always seem to have for a few days each cycle. Is this normal or not? Maybe I need to see a doctor about it. I know when I have brought it up with my gynecologist in the past they have just brushed it off but now that I have it and don't conceive maybe it means something. What do you girls think? I have high temps in the LP so my guess is that it's not because of low progesterone but because of something else, but I could be wrong. I just wish I knew of a good gynecologist to visit, but they are hard to find. My OH thinks it's too early to go to a fertility specialist, but we'll see.


----------



## BelleNuit

Tove my RE doesn't care about my spotting. And I spot even when progesterone is high on medicated cycles. My naturopath doesn't think it's good though, but doesn't have an answer as to why.


----------



## Mom15

Tove - for what it is worth I spot every cycle pre Af. Before DS it would start as early as 5/6 dpo. Post DS it settled in at 8 dpo. As you can see it has not prevented me from getting pregnant. With DS I spotted til 11weeks. With the mc it stopped at 5 weeks and started again at 9 weeks which in hindsight was because the pregnancy had ended but it never turned into a mc until I took meds at 12 weeks which is when I had found out about the mc. This time Im 12dpo and still get light brown every single time I wipe. It has died down from being dark brown/red so that is comforting. 
It doesnt give you an answer, but just know in some case the spotting has seemingly no effect on fertility. Hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Tove

Thanks girls! Makes me feel a little better. That's also in line with what my doc has said in the past, that it's pretty normal and doesn't have to mean anything.


----------



## Bloblo

Dream143r said:


> CD1 for me. Wasn't expecting her this evening at all.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Nothing to report really except that i'm not really sure whether i should continue temping this cycle or should consider the spotting as a new start of another. 

Dream - :hugs:

Tove - :hugs:


----------



## mickels

Hi guys I know I've been super quiet, but it has been a busy couple of days for me. I'm sorry for all the bfn's and af showing up and congrats to the bfp's. DH and I decided last week that we were going to take it easy this month, we're not going to temp or use opk's. We'll just relax, BD as much as possible and see what happens. To be honest I'm glad we decided to relax, because it seems like everyone I know got pregnant when they stopped trying or took the relaxed approach. Let's hope that works for me too. At least I know when AF is supposed to arrive so I'll know if I'm late.

Good luck to all the ladies still trying for this month and all those already in the TWW. And to those trying again for BFP's in November, keep the faith ladies


----------



## Pixie2982

Sorry for AF dream :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

My temp jumped up a whole degree but my temps have been super low anyways and i think it would still be under cover and i never had any ewcm. Was really hoping my body would wait til this weekend to o to really make sure it was releasing a healthy egg. Thoughts....does it look like i ovulated yesterday?

My hope is that ill get some ewcm today and tomorrow. Have a nice dip tomorrow (during my previous cycles i have gone up around 97.4 then dipped down to 97.1 ...my normal o temp) then ovulate tomorrow for a 30 day cycle and have ewcm! That is my hope! The temp jump just looks so big since my temps were getting so low!


----------



## FTale

Dream143r said:


> CD1 for me. Wasn't expecting her this evening at all.

Sorry about AF Dream :hugs: Mine was suppose to start yesterday but its waiting like a 'pill'. I'll see you in November thread. :flower:


----------



## Alligator

Im sorry about AF, dream :(


----------



## BelleNuit

I suspect I'm 12 dpo today so should start spotting today or tomorrow. I have a 13 day LP so I'm expecting AF on Saturday. If no spotting today or tomorrow I'll test Saturday morning. It's Thanksgiving weekend in Canada this weekend and it's likely I'll be drinking with my family. So it will be good judgment to just take a test (as much as I hate testing lol)


----------



## FTale

Heather.1987 said:


> My temp jumped up a whole degree but my temps have been super low anyways and i think it would still be under cover and i never had any ewcm. Was really hoping my body would wait til this weekend to o to really make sure it was releasing a healthy egg. Thoughts....does it look like i ovulated yesterday?
> 
> My hope is that ill get some ewcm today and tomorrow. Have a nice dip tomorrow (during my previous cycles i have gone up around 97.4 then dipped down to 97.1 ...my normal o temp) then ovulate tomorrow for a 30 day cycle and have ewcm! That is my hope! The temp jump just looks so big since my temps were getting so low!

Yes, your jump does look like an O jump. The only way to really know is to see if it stays up there the next 3 days. I hope it does :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Tove: I'm not a spotter. So seeing it even if for just a few months would freak me out. I only spotted twice in separate twws. It was during O and then the next time at 12dpo. I was all excited hoping it meant I got preggy....nope. 

I wonder though. Because this cycle my temp did not match my progesterone level. It was coverline while my progesterone was at 32ng. :shrug: It took took days for it to go up then did its usual fall on the face routine at 8dpo and never really seriously recovered though it did climb back up again to 98.34. Today it is 97.58. :nope: no chance of a bfp now but AF had better show.

Well, I wonder if doing a lil progesterone when you start spotting could at least stop the spotting. As some have already pointed out you can still get pregnant with spotting. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Tove - can you put me down for October 31st please? If I O on schedule I should be 11dpo by then.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

October 12 can't come fast enough!! 
I can't wait to see what it brings!


----------



## Rach87

Ok so I wasnt going to test until tomorrow but I have no patience....

This was taken within 4 minutes of testing. And yesterdays test was stark white.
 



Attached Files:







01CDCB6F-93D5-4B4B-9A3D-22839344A3FC.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 54


----------



## hopefulone17

AF got me this month


----------



## ashley2pink

Yay, Rach! I definitely see a line! 
Congrats to the BFP's on here and Im so sorry to those who got their AF's. 

I am 5-6 dpo right now. I havent been much on this board this cycle, trying to keep off of here so I can hopefully keep my mind of it all and not stress too much. Of course, I pretty much think about it all day anyway. I wish there was something I could take that would make me forget during the 2ww. I haven't had any symptoms really. Maybe a little head-achy and light headed here and there on 4 dpo but thats it so I dont think it is related in anyway. probably just the regular hormone changes that happen every month anyway.


----------



## Bloblo

Rach87 said:


> Ok so I wasnt going to test until tomorrow but I have no patience....
> 
> This was taken within 4 minutes of testing. And yesterdays test was stark white.

Wow! Looks really good to me :happydance:


----------



## Bloblo

hopefulone17 said:


> AF got me this month

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## ashley2pink

Is this silly? Every time I sneeze I get scared its going to detach the egg if it in fact implanting.


----------



## LadyBrum

BFN for me at 12 DPO &#55357;&#56873; - going to retest on the 14th!


----------



## CheshireDucky

So sorry for AF Dream and Hopeful. :hug:

AF is slowing down so I'll start temping again tomorrow. It's been nice being able to actually sleep and not wake up early to temp and go back to sleep.

If all goes well we'll start trying again next week. Can you move me down to Oct 28?


----------



## mdscpa

Rach87 said:


> Ok so I wasnt going to test until tomorrow but I have no patience....
> 
> This was taken within 4 minutes of testing. And yesterdays test was stark white.

Wow!!!! Congrats Rach. I have a good feeling looking at your chart and here it is. :dance:


----------



## Sorsha

I see that, Rach! FX it gets darker! :)

:hugs: to those AF got. :(

Two more days until I'm letting myself test. 10 dpo today. Feeling pretty queasy today--I skipped breakfast and had to make myself eat something for lunch. But sometimes I've been pretty queasy in the TWW without any BFP, so I'm trying not to let that get my hopes up. Otherwise no major symptoms. *tries to be zen and patient*


----------



## Tove

Dream143r, added you to the 31st! Good luck!

FTale, thanks for sharing regarding spotting :)

Rach, wow looks like a nice early positive! Congrats! Let me know if/when you want me to put you down as a BFP on the first page!

Hopefulone17, sorry that AF got you :( :hugs:

CheshireDucky, added you to the 28th! Fx for you :)

As for me: still spotting. I know my chart looks "good", but it usually does and still results in AF so I'm not impressed. Just want this cycle to be over with.


----------



## JWC13

That's a clear positive Rach, congrats!


----------



## Alligator

Congrats rach! Great line. 

Started more heavier brown spotting today which is a big sign AF is on her way. Its darker brown and mixed with creamy CM. Im assuming AF will be here today or tomorrow but Ill keeo you all posted.

I cant help but feel so down about it :( its our first proper cycle since the MC and I was just so hopeful. This sucks. Another month to wait when we were supposed to have a baby in February. Now on to November and maybe a July baby... its so unfair.

Sorry girls, just venting! Ill keep you all posted.


----------



## LadyBrum

LadyBrum said:


> BFN for me at 12 DPO &#65533;&#65533; - going to retest on the 14th!

I meant 14 dpo, which will be the 7th, the day AF is due!


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies! I wasnt really expecting to see anything at 9 dpo so Im a bit surprised. But Im basically symptom free which oddly is a reassurance bc I had no symptoms with my dd. Last month i had minor cramping for a week and a half then had a mc. 

Tove I want to wait until at least next tuesday/wednesday when af is due just to make sure.


----------



## Heather.1987

Looks good rach!

Just like i thought and hoped ewcm today! I really didnt think i ovulated yesterday. Im thinking maybe today or tomorrow.


----------



## becsboo

rach congrats :)


----------



## Beith

Bfn


----------



## Rach87

Sorry for the bfn&#8217;s ladies and thise who af caught. :hugs:


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hi Tove - Please put me down for October 20th!


----------



## Pixie2982

ashley2pink said:


> Is this silly? Every time I sneeze I get scared its going to detach the egg if it in fact implanting.

Not silly 

But I&#8217;m still convinced that my jumping around at a green day concert during TTW helped me conceive/implant lol 
So don&#8217;t worry about a sneeze :)


----------



## Pixie2982

Rach87 said:


> Thanks ladies! I wasnt really expecting to see anything at 9 dpo so Im a bit surprised. But Im basically symptom free which oddly is a reassurance bc I had no symptoms with my dd. Last month i had minor cramping for a week and a half then had a mc.
> 
> Tove I want to wait until at least next tuesday/wednesday when af is due just to make sure.

I see that not faint line and a frer should pick it up now too :)

And I had no symptoms whatsoever in the TWW either, still dont to a degree lol


----------



## Dill

:hugs: Hugs to all who got a BFN or AF today.

I had to update my signature ticker because I still haven't ovulated. OPKs are looking good, though, so I expect to get a positive on one soon! Then it's hurry up and wait. :lol:


----------



## Tove

AmandaGAC, added you! Good luck!


----------



## rachybaby85

Looks good Rach!


----------



## Heather.1987

Slight temp drop so im thinking i havent od yet. Had lots of ewcm yestersay so i think maybe today then? Hopefully ill o amd have more ewcm today too.

Good luck everyone oing and testing soon!


----------



## becsboo

cross hairs :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: becs.


----------



## Alligator

I'm out ladies...AF arrived today :( I'm a hot mess...so emotional and upset and on top of it I woke up with a cold, so thank you universe, for that cherry on top of an already crappy day!

I just checked and if I O cd15 like last month, I will be like 11dpo on October 31. Tove - can you put me down for then? I'll cross my fingers that October can still be out month.


----------



## Rach87

So so sorry Alli. :hugs: maybe your body just needed one more flush out before it can make a nice and cozy home for a little beany. And you may still get an october bfp!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Rach - it's hard to be hopeful now, I feel so let down, but maybe you're right..one more cycle to flush it all out and then hopefully we'll be good to go.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Alligator said:


> I'm out ladies...AF arrived today :( I'm a hot mess...so emotional and upset and on top of it I woke up with a cold, so thank you universe, for that cherry on top of an already crappy day!
> 
> I just checked and if I O cd15 like last month, I will be like 11dpo on October 31. Tove - can you put me down for then? I'll cross my fingers that October can still be out month.

I'm so sorry to hear your day started this way! 
Extra Baby Dust for the rest of October!! 
Your body needed more time.. hopefully this will be it and you get your BFP at the end of the month :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Thank you SS - I hope so too <3


----------



## Bloblo

Alligator: so sorry. I do know how heartbreaking it can be... Everyone is always trying to cheer you up after mc saying that you are super fertile for 6 months now... But it simply doesn't always work that way. Damn ttc is really difficult sometimes. But at least we have each other on here :hugs:

Heather: fingers crossed for o! If it today/tomorrow, we will be o buddies.

I just got my positive opk, hope dh has enough energy for a busy Friday night and weekend...
Cycle 15 (and 7th one after mc) - this just has to be it, i simply can't handle more of this.... :thumbup:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Negative tests and spotting :coffee:

Hopefully have better luck next month :dust:


----------



## Alligator

You're so right, bloblo. I had a friend tell me 'well at least you know you can conceive'...I get that she was trying to be helpful but are you kidding?? I've just been through a traumatizing loss, that doesn't help!


----------



## Tove

Alligator, so sorry that AF got you this cycle, fingers crossed for your next one. Added you to the 31st.

Bloblo, hope you both have energy for :sex: Happy ovulation, hope you catch the egg :D

UniqueBeauty, sorry you're spotting :(

As for me: still spotting, expecting AF on sunday at the latest.


----------



## Heather.1987

Good luck blo! Hopefully well both get our bfp!

I had lots of ewcm again this morning (a lot last night and a lot this morning...so its coming!) We bded yesterday afternoon and well do the same again today (helps that dh works from home and i only work 1 day a week!)


----------



## Rach87

10 dpo and within 30 seconds of testing! My dd wasnt even this fast progressing! Im much more confident with this pregnancy. Last month something just felt off. Cramping, extreme fatigue, dizziness. Then mc. So far I feel great and symptom free just like with my dd.
 



Attached Files:







7C80E690-AD48-4EFB-ACF1-B1E2259E3141.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Alligator

Love that line, Rach!! <3

So sorry Tove - I hope AF stays away.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Rach~ congratulations!!! <3 
Alli, fx this is our cycle! 
Heather and Blo~ happy :sex: ing! 
Tove, hope at the very least AF comes to give you peace of mind and fresh start for next cycle!!!

All of the love to everyone <3


----------



## BelleNuit

BFN this AM. I'm 12-13 dpo today so I'm considering myself out. Can't say I'm at all surprised. Good luck ladies!


----------



## ashley2pink

Wow, Rach! That is a dark line! Congrats!!
I got pregnant with my 2nd daughter 2 weeks after miscarrying at 5w2d along. I wasnt even expecting it since I wasnt feeling quite emotionally ready. We BD once a little after bleeding stopped and then not again for a couple weeks. I was surprised and didnt believe it when I got a positive pregnancy test. I literally didnt let myself believe until I had an ultrasound at 8 weeks.
Alligator, I am sooo sorry. Also, so sorry to all of the other BFN's and AF's coming.
Im not sure how I feel this month. I felt a lot more positive last month. Im kind of up and down so far. Sometimes thinking it may happen then other times just really thinking its not going to happen this cycle. I am about 7dpo. I was pretty sick for about 3 weeks with 2 bladder infections, sinus infection, vertigo from I have no clue what. Right around the time I ovulated I finally started feeling better though I did get another bladder infection the day before O and I finished my antibiotics yesterday. I dont know why, but in my head I have it that it will take 4 cycles to conceive. This is the 3rd cycle. So that is partly why I am worried this cycle is not our month. But if it isnt then I'm really praying this random 4 cycles number I have stuck in my mind is true.


----------



## ashley2pink

Funny how we are all different. To me dizziness is always a good sign in early pregnancy. I get that off and on the first tri and that has always been a sign that I am preg before I can even test. Though its not reliable now. Ever since I turned 30 I get light headedness every once in a while. Never got that before unless I was actually pregnant. So unfortunately though I have had it a little the last few days, it doesnt mean anything. Especially so early after ovulation. Guessing implantation has to happen before those symptoms can even start


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Rach87 said:


> 10 dpo and within 30 seconds of testing! My dd wasnt even this fast progressing! Im much more confident with this pregnancy. Last month something just felt off. Cramping, extreme fatigue, dizziness. Then mc. So far I feel great and symptom free just like with my dd.

Awesome news!!:happydance:


----------



## Heather.1987

So frusterating. Bding did not go as planned this afternoon. Im pretty sure i already ovulated today. (I take my temp several times around o and pre o i always have low temps and post o they are high....no matter when i temp) and this afternoon my temps have finally shifted up around 98 and i had lots of ewcm this morning. Hoping we can try again tonight and catch that egg!


----------



## FTale

Congrats Rach!!!!!

Sorry for the bfns and AF.

AF got me this morning. It's on to a new cycle. :coffee:


----------



## Rach87

Of sorry ftale!


----------



## becsboo

sorry ftale x


----------



## Pixie2982

Rach87 said:


> 10 dpo and within 30 seconds of testing! My dd wasnt even this fast progressing! Im much more confident with this pregnancy. Last month something just felt off. Cramping, extreme fatigue, dizziness. Then mc. So far I feel great and symptom free just like with my dd.

Woo hoo I knew you would get a line on frer with that line on the IC 
I loved seeing Mine on FRER :)


----------



## mdscpa

Love that line Rach. Congrats again. With my DS, i got lighter than that line at 16dpo which freaked me out because it was lighter than the previous tests. So we had to go and ask for beta just to make sure. Glad everything was ok. Praying for your sticky and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry Ftale and Alli. :hugs:


----------



## Enigmomma

Im out. AF got me before I even got to test. Onward to November. Congrats to those who've gotten BFP! Hugs to those who haven't.


----------



## Rach87

Thought you ladies who af caught might like this.
 



Attached Files:







0E225844-D1FD-4F18-9A55-572C995EBF67.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Amethyste

Tested this morning with first response and got bfn, I know it s early but I don't feel it this month, I ve got a feeling AF is on her way :-( ..

Btw, congratulations to all the ones who got their bfp, got luck to everybody else !


----------



## Rach87

Pixie2982 said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> 10 dpo and within 30 seconds of testing! My dd wasnt even this fast progressing! Im much more confident with this pregnancy. Last month something just felt off. Cramping, extreme fatigue, dizziness. Then mc. So far I feel great and symptom free just like with my dd.
> 
> Woo hoo I knew you would get a line on frer with that line on the IC
> I loved seeing Mine on FRER :)Click to expand...



For some reason it does seem more real on a frer!! After the frer was blazingly positive I was like ok, I AM pregnant lol


----------



## becsboo

rach :haha: at that picture
4dpo :coffee:


----------



## Heather.1987

Dang. Didnt get my expected large temp rise this morning. I really feel like i ovulated yesterday since i had so much ewcm. But ff gave me crosshairs for when i had that large temp rise....but many of me preo temps are above cover and when i do o my temp goes above 97.5....so who knows. In thinking im 1 dpo.


----------



## Tove

FTale and Enigmommy, sorry about AF :hugs:

This was my official test date but I didn't even bothering with testing this morning. I have my typical pre-AF cramping and more spotting. Met a friend who asked if we wanted more kids and I had to lie and said I'm not sure if we have the energy right now because I didn't want to talk about it. She said she really recommends having two kids and not having a too large age gap. Well duh. Feelin very down today. Hope AF just hurries up and gets here by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Alligator

Im sorry Tove. Right there with you. Hugs.


----------



## juscause

Hi! I was around for my first pregnancy about three years ago and I'd love to get back to these boards for what I hope to be my second. We've been trying since July and I plan to test 10/8 (our sixth wedding anniversary, so fingers crossed because I didn't get him anything else)!


----------



## becsboo

sorry tove
heather i hate it when ff doesnt agree with what we think so annoying


----------



## Dream143r

well AF is over. New start!


----------



## becsboo

glad af is gone dream


----------



## Tove

Thanks Alligator and becsboo!

Welcome juscause, added you to the 8th!

How nice that AF is over for you Dream! Do you have a plan for this cycle?


----------



## becsboo

2 days till testing 
starts at 6dpo ;)


----------



## JWC13

AF got me today...on to November.


----------



## Dream143r

We may use softcups this cycle Tove. Other than that, just keep on BD'ing.

Sorry about AF JWC


----------



## CheshireDucky

Had to temp twice this morning because the first time I didn't even have the thermometer under my tongue. :dohh: Gotta love early morning temping!


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for AF ladies. :hugs: 

Bring on O-day.


----------



## becsboo

sorry jwc


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi ladies
So sorry for af alligator :hugs: hope you're doing ok x
Sorry to everyone else who had a bfn or af.

Congrats to bfp's!

Im probably 4dpo. We had a bit of a disasterous time, OH was being a knob so we weren't talking through the peak days which was very upsetting. Things are ok but not great now...

So we BD on cd11 and cd16. 
My opk was same as control on cd14 and darker on cd15. 
So dont feel that positive.

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Amethyste

juscause said:


> Hi! I was around for my first pregnancy about three years ago and I'd love to get back to these boards for what I hope to be my second. We've been trying since July and I plan to test 10/8 (our sixth wedding anniversary, so fingers crossed because I didn't get him anything else)!

Welcome back I am the same about going on those board with my first one. Good luck for tomorrow !


----------



## Heather.1987

Welcome jus and ame!

Sorry for af to many ladies here.

Not seeing a lot of bfps in this thread so far. :coffee:

Not really sure whats going on with my chart, as ive stated. I normally o late so im fine with no early o. My temps are all still low and not biphasic at all. I know i had a big temp rise but no other o signs and my temps are still low! Today i had no cm (tmi and i typically have a post o smell down there...which i had), then a small amount of ewcm...not super stretchy, then creamy, then nothing. So im still saying yesterday is when o od (lots of ewcm thursday night and friday morning). Wish i would have gotton a nice rise this morning but all still low temps. :(


----------



## Tove

JWC13, sorry about AF :hugs:

Babybrain80, sorry to hear you guys were fighting your most fertile days. I've been there too and it's awful. Hope you can patch things up :hugs: Regarding your timing I would guess that CD16 was still in your fertile window, let's hope so! Good luck!

Heather, maybe you ovulated late on CD17 meaning your large temp rise will come tomorrow. I don't think your temps look low. You can always try entering two more temps ahead and see if FF moves your crosshairs.


----------



## Heather.1987

I did end up playing around with it and as long as i have high temps today and tomorrow itll change it to solid red at cd17! And i had a decent jump today! I played around again and has long as tomorrows temp is 97.4 or higher itll get changed!!


----------



## Sorsha

Got my standard AF temp drop below coverline today, so I expect the witch any moment now. BFN yesterday. :hugs: to those in the same boat! I'll see you in the November thread.


----------



## bclaytonsc

May I join? I'll be testing a ways out from now.. October 21st (if I can hold out that long :haha:)


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

So based on my "could be positive" OPK from earlier in the month, I did test this morning as I would normally have. It was a BFN. 

I did kind of expect that though and still plan to test on the 12th. 
i do have the silliest of questions though....

Has anyone ever done any of the DYI pregnancy tests?

I know they cannot possibly be accurate however; has anyone here done them and gotten a negative when not pregnant and a positive when pregnant (more specifically the salt pregnancy test)?
Really curious for this one specifically as I did one last night and today and there is definitely a reaction.
I will retest with a store bought one on the 12th but I'm curious......


----------



## Tove

Added you to the 21st, welcome!

Sorry to hear that Sorsha! But it looks like we'll be cycle buddies again :)


----------



## bclaytonsc

Tove said:


> Added you to the 21st, welcome!
> 
> Sorry to hear that Sorsha! But it looks like we'll be cycle buddies again :)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rach87

.


----------



## Alligator

Im sorry Sorsha :( onto the next month for both of us. So frustrating.


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome - clayton....:wave:

Sorsha - See you in November. :hugs: Sorry about the af though.

Tove - :cry: :hugs:

SS_Momma - Sorry about the bfn. Maybe it's just to early. FX for your :bfp:


AFM, still waiting to O. If my calculations or assumptions are correct, I might O between the 13th to 22nd (maybe 17th -21st). I'm back to using the saliva scope just for fun even though we weren't successful the last time we used it. Who knows maybe this time it will. I really hope i will O this time. :shrug::wacko:

CD43 or CD6 (from spotting) - no ferning​

Spoiler
​


CD44 or CD7 (from spotting) - transitional? Seems too early​

Spoiler
​


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Thanks mdscpa and good luck to you!


----------



## FTale

Sorry for AF showing for some of us.:hugs:
FX for those waiting to O!! :dust:

Heather sorry about FF and temps driving you a bit mad. I know they got me last month. I had to go get a blood test just to make sure I ovulated. I'm doing it this cycle too. Right after I get them horrible O pains, I'm going to a blood test the next day because my temps don't rise for 3 days normally.

Your chart looks like you O'd though so thats good. :hugs:

AFM: Still working out and eating 'mostly' right...hehe but its only been a week. Hoping to see some improvement with my weight by Halloween. Hoping we can make a lil pumpkin this month. I made one 7 years ago, maybe I'll get another :winkwink:


----------



## jacksonl8805

I went back and read quite a few of the posts. Congrats to the BFPs!! &#9786;&#65039;

Mind if I join in? &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## juscause

Hi ladies! Sorry for those AF got overnight. Fx and patience for those still waiting. 

AFM I broke down and tested yesterday and got a very faint line. I tested again today with FMU and it was still just as light. I know a positive is a positive but I am still too worried it won't be sticky to even tell hubby.


----------



## Rach87

Juscause how many dpo are you?


----------



## juscause

I think I'm 14, but I never got a for sure positive opk.


----------



## Alligator

Fx for you juscause. When is AF due? I hope you get a darker line in the morning!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I am CD 29 today (normally I get cycles that are 26-27 days, rarely 28 days long). So I've never gone this long without AF. I tested negative on Friday and started spotting yesterday. But today (Sunday) the spotting is slowing down. It's really only tan cm now. I've had mild AF cramps off and on, but nothing now. Not sure what to think. Won't be able to test tomorrow because I'm at the inlaws. If no AF by tomorrow morning then I'm officially counting myself late (which I've never had happen).


----------



## Bloblo

Juscause: fingers crossed that the line gets stronger. As for now: you are pregnant, congratulations! :happydance:

BelleNuit : sounds super promising, hope that line shows! It sounds like it might be implantation bleeding, and I've heard that the bfp normally shows 3 days after that, so maybe when you return from the inlaws? :hugs:

Afm: Got my crosshairs, really proud of bd timing this month - first time that we manage SMEP completely. Now its really just a week or so of waiting... I have only 1 hpt left so will try to wait until af is late to test... And will also try not to symptom spot this time, i always get new "pregnancy" symptoms and im never pregnant. :blush:


----------



## Desire2Mom

Sorry for everyone who got a visit from the :witch: FX next cycle will be better!
Congratulations to all the BFP this month! :dance:

AFM: I'm now 10dpt and 8dpiui and probably O. I have been testing every morning to see when my trigger is out of my system and it was gone today! Any line after this _should_ be a BFP! 6 days left until my first beta :coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

Jacson - :wave: welcome.

Juscause - FX it gets darker and finally be able to share to your DH.

Bloblo - :wohoo: :dance: for BD timing.... FX you caught that egg. :dust:

Bellenuit - i pray that this means you're pregnant. We need more :bfp: in this thread. Not pressuring you or anything, i just pray all of us here gets pregnant soon if not later.

Desire2Mom - FX for you. :dust:


----------



## juscause

Belle! That sounds so promising. Not saying you should do this, but I have totally POAS in a Walgreens bathroom before... but I have no patience.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I caved to the poas craving, 9dpo and I got a :bfp: hoping its nit a chemical but the line is fairly strong


----------



## becsboo

congrats topaz


----------



## Pixie2982

SS_Momma_of_2 said:


> So based on my "could be positive" OPK from earlier in the month, I did test this morning as I would normally have. It was a BFN.
> 
> I did kind of expect that though and still plan to test on the 12th.
> i do have the silliest of questions though....
> 
> Has anyone ever done any of the DYI pregnancy tests?
> 
> I know they cannot possibly be accurate however; has anyone here done them and gotten a negative when not pregnant and a positive when pregnant (more specifically the salt pregnancy test)?
> Really curious for this one specifically as I did one last night and today and there is definitely a reaction.
> I will retest with a store bought one on the 12th but I'm curious......

Yes it has come up in conversation on the September thread and as I was curious to see if they worked and to help the ladies still TTCing I thought I would have a go 
Well I did 4 DIY and there was no change whatsoever in any of them 
Results are somewhere in the September thread :)


----------



## Pixie2982

I still have the picture so I will repost here
 



Attached Files:







738AFCFC-B699-4ACE-A262-3170DEABE080.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## becsboo

interesting


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

topazicatzbet said:


> I caved to the poas craving, 9dpo and I got a :bfp: hoping its nit a chemical but the line is fairly strong

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Thanks!!


----------



## bclaytonsc

Started having EWCM on Saturday and we BD'd that night and last night and will probably go again tonight as well.. FX <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks ladies :) my in laws live on an acreage. Closest store is 20 mins away. So I'll have to wait till tomorrow to test. If I'm honest, based on my history I really do expect AF will show today. If it doesn't then I really will have a good reason to test tomorrow morning!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats topaz! 

Tove you can add my bfp to the front page now. My lines are dark and Im feeling good about this pregnancy. (They never even got close to this darkness last month)

Ic&#8217;s are 10dpo, 11dpo, 12dpo. Frer&#8217;s are 10dpo and 12 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







20A118B7-8BEB-4F49-9149-34E6081C5FF2.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 12









949D1F3E-4320-4110-BBD5-0109E1023B41.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Topaz.... :dance:

Love those lines Rach87 they look sticky bean is in there. :dance:


----------



## Pixie2982

Beautiful lines rach :)

It&#8217;s lovely to see progression on FRER :) welcome to the world of worries of the first trimester


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks ladies. I was shocked to see this at 9 dpo with smu

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/52AFA65F-EF1A-42C0-B14D-D81B0C6A5D02.jpeg


----------



## mdscpa

No squinting needed topaz... :wohoo: thats a strong line at 9dpo. FX for a sticky and healthy baby.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

So... I took this very early this morning (4:30) and couldn't wait to see the results lol. I went back to sleep. I didn't expect to see anything on it. 
When I woke up this is what it looked like.
I've taken a few over time, and never had an Evap line.
Could this be an evap line or does it look like a faint positive?
I tested again this afternoon but was white.. lots of liquids though so would have been really diluted.. 
I will test tomorrow morning too just really curious what you ladies think.
Still don't know if I O'd on Sept 24 or not it could have been Oct 1.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6070.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 38


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats Topaz! Thats a nice line!
Your lines look great Rach!
SS_Momma, Im not sure! I definitely see a line in there, but the dye kind of looks all over the place. Test later today and try not to drink for at least a couple hours before you test.


----------



## bboo2

Please add me! AF is due on 10/13, how convenient, the witch is due on Friday the 13th. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## LadyBrum

Well, AF got me! Please mark me on the original post.
I probably won't test for this cycle until the beginning of November. Good luck to the rest of you October testers! &#128149;


----------



## Tove

Juscause, congrats on the faint line. Hope it gets darker and darker! Let me know when you want me to put that bfp next to your name on the first page!

BelleNuit: hope AF stays away and that this is it for you!

Bloblo, well done on SMEPing! Timing looks great! :thumbup:

Desire2mom: exciting that the trigger is out, hope your next test shows a real line!

topazicatzbet: congrats!!

Rach87: congrats, added your bfp!

SS_Momma_of_2, look promising but the dye looks a little weird. Hope your next test is dark and nice!


----------



## chocolatechip

SS_Momma_of_2 said:


> So... I took this very early this morning (4:30) and couldn't wait to see the results lol. I went back to sleep. I didn't expect to see anything on it.
> When I woke up this is what it looked like.
> I've taken a few over time, and never had an Evap line.
> Could this be an evap line or does it look like a faint positive?
> I tested again this afternoon but was white.. lots of liquids though so would have been really diluted..
> I will test tomorrow morning too just really curious what you ladies think.
> Still don't know if I O'd on Sept 24 or not it could have been Oct 1.

This looks like it could be something!...but I would definitely re-test


----------



## becsboo

i have posted my tests in my ttc journal and made a thread in pregnancy test area 
sorry for all those who the witch got and congrats to everyone who got bfp x


----------



## FTale

FX Desiree, Belle and everyone else getting close to that test date. :flower:

Congrats on your bfps SS(looks like a line...fx), top and Jus (praying it gets darker) !!! :happydance:


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Amazing Rach!


----------



## Dream143r

CD6 waiting to start testing for O....Zzzz


----------



## FTale

Dream143r said:


> CD6 waiting to start testing for O....Zzzz

Right?? I'm cd4 and ready already :winkwink: I have a short AF so today I'm just spotting.

FX for you!!


----------



## BelleNuit

My spotting stopped. It fricken stopped.


----------



## Dream143r

Eeeeeeeekkkkk Belle!


----------



## sarah34

Hi, I havent ovulated yet but can you put me down for testing on 31st. Think I am due to ovulate around 21st so will start testing at 10dpo xx


----------



## Bloblo

BelleNuit said:


> My spotting stopped. It fricken stopped.

Oooooooo im excited :happydance:


----------



## Rach87

Ss looks like a solid straight line when I zoom in, but the dye is weird. I would test again or maybe try a different brand. Hope its the start or something!!

Belle I hope you see lines everywhere soon!!!!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Thanks Ladies! I almost the-tested tonight but I'm 
Going to wait until morning.

I will update you all tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## CheshireDucky

Congrats on the BFPS!
FX for those who got their crosshairs.

I started OPKs today, will start BDing tomorrow.


----------



## echo

I'll be testing on the 25th. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## juscause

Yay BFPs! And excited for those testing soon, good luck to everyone. 

My line got a little darker today and I got a "yes" on a digital. So I told DH and his reaction was, "Oh. Bad timing with the two weddings coming up." And that was pretty much it. I'm disappointed to say the least. I knew he was ambivalent about trying, but even some fake enthusiasm would have been nice.


----------



## Mrsmamosha

Hello! I would like to join this forum..I'm new at Babyandbump. Not very familiar with the abbreviations and not really good at writing in English either...just be patient with me. :winkwink:
Short story. I'm 35 yo. I got pregnant in may this year, got my bfp on june 1st. Sine the beginning I knew something wasn't right because I had this little spotting on and off an some sharp pain in my left side. I had my family planner apt and they certified I was pregnant. I insisted on going to the doctor before my first regular doctors apt and ended up going straight to the hospital due de pain and bleeding. I passed a couple clots (sorry TMI) and on June 16 they diagnosed me with an ectopic pregnancy :sad2:I had two rounds of MTX and had this painful and stresfull "miscarriage" process. I have two children from my previous marriage. I'm newly wed (August 6th) and my husband and I agreed to TTC again. This is my first try. My lmp was on September 20, and according to that I must have been ovulating on October 4. I bought this opk and check my cm. Did the BD on Sept 29, October 1,2 and 3. nothing on my ovulation day neither after that (We're trying to conceive a girl). My next period is due on October 18. So, i'll be testing pretty soon, maybe on the 14th. I'm nervous and ansious. This would be my husband's first baby and we really want to have our little rainbow baby.
Thank you!


----------



## Pixie2982

SS momma
Have you heard of the water test ?

Well when you don&#8217;t manage to see the test until it&#8217;s dried 
If you wet the test again with a bit of water and the line don&#8217;t disappear then it&#8217;s more likely to be a positive test, 
if it disappears then it&#8217;s more likely to be an evap 
Hope this helps


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I did try that Pixie. The line is still there :)
I'm anxious to test again tomorrow!


----------



## jacksonl8805

Hopping in &#128522;

We tried for 27 months for our daughter with unexplained infertility. I stopped birth control in June because of side effects with the plan to track my cycles and avoid pregnancy. 

My husband is gone 2 weeks at a time for work so is hardly home at the right time anyways. He happened to come home and we figured eh, why not :haha:

So here we are. TWW and my period is due the 21st. Unsure if I'll be testing early!


----------



## FTale

Jus: Hun, I'm so sorry his response was so lousy. HUGS. I'm sure deep down he is excited but also a lil apprehensive. Praying in time his attitude gets better, wedding or no wedding. 

CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tove

Sarah34 and echo, welcome!

Mrsmamosha: welcome! Sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancy, that must have been awful. Hope you get your bfp soon!

Jacksonl, wow it can't be easy to get the timing right if your husband is away like that :) hope you get your bfp this month! Good luck!

Juscause: boo on your husband. A little more enthuasiasm please! Maybe he just needs to get used to the idea. Hope he's a little more supportive and positive soon!

SS_momma: so excited to see your next test! Good luck!


----------



## Boognishrises

Im going by the store tomorrow to test after work! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats Juscause!
Welcome Mrsmamosha and jackson :)
Good luck Boognishrises!


----------



## Toadly

Congrats to those who got their bfps! :D Sorry to those who had af show, on to next cycle! 

I was wondering if anyone who knows about ff could tell m3 about my chart? It put in opk line the day on cd13 and I'm it sure why. Detection settings are advanced not opk? I tried adding in temps up to 3dpo to get solid crosshairs but no luck.


----------



## Bloblo

Toadly said:


> Congrats to those who got their bfps! :D Sorry to those who had af show, on to next cycle!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who knows about ff could tell m3 about my chart? It put in opk line the day on cd13 and I'm it sure why. Detection settings are advanced not opk? I tried adding in temps up to 3dpo to get solid crosshairs but no luck.

Since you have no temps in the follicular phase, you will not get any solid crosshairs. With the advanced setting, ff uses whatever info is available - since your temps are missing, ff used opk.


----------



## Bloblo

Boognishrises said:


> Im going by the store tomorrow to test after work! Fingers crossed!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Toadly

Ah thanks bloblo! I am going for the relaxed approach this month lol!! I'm fairly sure ff is accurate anyway :D


----------



## mdscpa

Toadly said:


> Congrats to those who got their bfps! :D Sorry to those who had af show, on to next cycle!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who knows about ff could tell m3 about my chart? It put in opk line the day on cd13 and I'm it sure why. Detection settings are advanced not opk? I tried adding in temps up to 3dpo to get solid crosshairs but no luck.

:hi: Toadly, not that i'm an expert but i would try putting your average temps from last cycle (first and last) at around 36.40 - 36.50 for CD1. Then another temps from CD8-CD12 at around 36.35 - 36.40, leave notes for future reference. This, i guess, will remove the broken lines on CD14 but you will have solid crosshairs after 2 more high temps. Although, looking at your chart, i believe you O'ed on CD14 based on + OPK and temp shift today. Let me know if it works or not.

FX for a :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## Toadly

mdscpa said:


> Toadly said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to those who got their bfps! :D Sorry to those who had af show, on to next cycle!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who knows about ff could tell m3 about my chart? It put in opk line the day on cd13 and I'm it sure why. Detection settings are advanced not opk? I tried adding in temps up to 3dpo to get solid crosshairs but no luck.
> 
> :hi: Toadly, not that i'm an expert but i would try putting your average temps from last cycle (first and last) at around 36.40 - 36.50 for CD1. Then another temps from CD8-CD12 at around 36.35 - 36.40, leave notes for future reference. This, i guess, will remove the broken lines on CD14 but you will have solid crosshairs after 2 more high temps. Although, looking at your chart, i believe you O'ed on CD14 based on + OPK and temp shift today. Let me know if it works or not.
> 
> FX for a :bfp:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! Good idea I will try this now.


----------



## Toadly

Mdscpa added in some temps pre O and 3 post O and got crosshairs so it worked :D Just need to wait a couple days for real cross hairs now! I may stop temping for this cycle after I get them. I get obsessive looking at my chart and trying to avoid that! Lol. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mdscpa

Toadly said:


> Mdscpa added in some temps pre O and 3 post O and got crosshairs so it worked :D Just need to wait a couple days for real cross hairs now! I may stop temping for this cycle after I get them. I get obsessive looking at my chart and trying to avoid that! Lol.
> 
> Thanks for the help!

FX you get that solid crosshairs in two days. Glad it helped. I'm the opposite, i go crazy if i miss my temp. :haha:


----------



## Toadly

Thanks! Lol yes I am usually like that! Trying to put it to the back of my mind ;)


----------



## FTale

Toadly: Hope you get some solid crosshairs soon. FF is like a freenimie during TTC...lol. I like it but don't at the same time because if those darn crosshairs...:blush:


----------



## Toadly

Haha yes exactly ftale I know what you mean!!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Welcome to the newbies!! 

Jus, so sorry for Hubby's reaction. Hopefully he came around yesterday.

As for me... my test was stark white today. So I'm waiting a few days before retesting. It was a pretty big let down this morning.

I do notice my breasts are tender and I've been peeping 100 times a day the last few days. Could be a sign, also could be too much coffee. Lol.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Toadly

Sorry about the bfn ss! How many dpo are You?


----------



## clynn393

Just checking in. Congrats to all the BFPs! So sorry to see so many BFNs...

Can't help thinking that if we were trying this month I'd be ovulating in 4 days... :sad1:


----------



## BelleNuit

Test was a super squinter this AM. But spotting and cramping has picked up, so I'm sure AF is on the way


----------



## Mrsmamosha

I'm a coffee lover too! haha


----------



## Mrsmamosha

SS_Momma_of_2 said:


> Welcome to the newbies!!
> 
> Jus, so sorry for Hubby's reaction. Hopefully he came around yesterday.
> 
> As for me... my test was stark white today. So I'm waiting a few days before retesting. It was a pretty big let down this morning.
> 
> I do notice my breasts are tender and I've been peeping 100 times a day the last few days. Could be a sign, also could be too much coffee. Lol.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

I'm a coffee lover too! haha


----------



## Pinkee

BFN for me today


----------



## Mrsmamosha

Pinkee said:


> BFN for me today

:(


----------



## Pinkee

Congrats Juscause! That's way friggin awesome! :flower:

SS_Momma what dpo are you? I might test on 14dpo but also just might wait for AF and save my tests

clynn - are you on a break or holiday?


Mrsmamosha- coffee lover here too! I just got this new matte black Starbucks cup its solid matte black all over even the straw I loves it.

GL Boog!

I really didn't expect a bfp this month I was like cd50 waiting for af for my first round of clomid when my opk was positive and I just went with it. I really hope af shows up soon though I can't deal with another 100 day cycle :dohh:


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Pinkee, I'm not 100% on my O date. I had a positive OPK on Sept 24 but wasn't sure if it was "really positive".
Clue app has my O date as Oct 1. I did have EWCM around the 1st.
As much as it's gonna kill me to wait I may hold off till saturday before testing again.
As unlucky as I am about not knowing when my period is due since I only recently came off the shot, I am lucky that I didn't take long to get my period back.
So at least I can be thankful that I'm on the road to being regular I guess &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ashley2pink

Tested today. BFN. I am either 10 or 11 dpo so pretty sure I am out. I'm not sure exactly what day I ovulated. I had a pos opk on Sep 28th so I assumed it would be the next day. Sure enough I had some twinges on my right side Sep 29th . But I was still getting pos OPK's on the 29th. I thought LH went away once ovulation happened? Anyway, the next day, the 30th, I also had some twinges on right side. So I either ovulated 24 or 48 hrs after the first OPK thus I am 10 or 11 dpo today. Anyhow, I havent been feeling like this was my month for some reason. BUT, I have been having a lot of stabbing pains in my uterus since 5-6 dpo. Either in the middle or on the right side. So that gave me a little hope. Also 2 night ago my uterus almost felt like it was burning and achy. It was a weird feeling. I have many bladder infections in the past and was kind of wondering if I was getting one, but I knew it didnt feel like my bladder and it wasnt quite the same. After about 30 minutes it went away. What could it be?? Why am I having so many stabbing pains only to be nothing?

Edited to add: When I was pregnant with my 2nd and 3rd babies, I would get stabbing pains starting around 4 weeks pregnant and it would continue at least a few weeks. Not constantly, but here and there. But, last cycle I had a little bit of stabbing pains as well yet I was not pregnant. And the last few days a lot more than last month. I am 100% not imagining it, but could it be I want to be preg so bad my body is creating them? Lol. I dont get these pains any other time so I am so confused!! Could it be the egg is getting fertilized and trying to implant but failing? Who knows? If not, what else might it be? Im worried its something like endometriosis or something else


----------



## ashley2pink

SS-Momma, Im so sorry. How hard after having that test that looked positive!
Pinkee, sorry for the BFN.


----------



## FTale

:cry: Sorry about the bfns ladies :hugs: I hope its still early and you all can pop in with a bfp.

SS: that was me last cycle. I didn't really know my dpo so there was no real urge to test or any real let down at bfns once I started getting them.

:dust:


----------



## Desire2Mom

Eek! FMU I thought I saw something but only at the right angle so I chopped it up to line eyes going crazy. SMU, I have a squinter! Maybe I'm crazy, but the lines did lighten to nothing and day 12 is there and darker, right? I still have to have 2 consecutive blood tests but the first one is not scheduled until Saturday. I can't wait until Saturday. Haha
 



Attached Files:







5458.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Nuthatch

Desire I see those lines! I hope they get darker for you!!

I am recommitting to being active in this community. I read everything, but I so rarely comment. I know it is partially depression-- I am so exhausted by this process. So i am going to try to comment more and hold myself accountable for being part of this excellent community!

Sorry to everyone who has bfns/af this month. And, of course, congrats to everyone who has gotten their bfps! I hope to see so many more this month. 

Afm: I am 2 dpo. Had a weird fallback today on my chart so it will probably take a few extra days to get my crosshairs.


----------



## FTale

Desire: I see those lines!! Do you have any FRER to use? :happydance:

Nut: Hello, there, it is hard keeping up and with constant bfns or forever cycles...depression can set in. Just remember you are not alone on here. So, pop in when you can and share what you are going through. Gotta get through this together. :dust:


----------



## CheshireDucky

Desire: I can see those lines! I normally can't see the squinters.


----------



## Desire2Mom

I called the doc and they are having me do my first beta in the morning! Not sure I'll really need my FRER, maybe just for fun tonight after I hold my pee another 3 hours. I'm trying not to freak out yet. I'm so paranoid it was a fluke.


----------



## ashley2pink

Good luck Desire2Mom. Hoping this is it for you!


----------



## Alligator

I definitely see that line desire2mom! I hope your test goes well tomorrow. Fx for you.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

ashley2pink said:


> SS-Momma, Im so sorry. How hard after having that test that looked positive!
> Pinkee, sorry for the BFN.

Thanks so much. I'm not out yet though. I'm going to try to stay positive!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone - I have been reading along even though not posting much. Pretty sure this cycle is a bust for me due to OH declining to BD on what I reckon is Ov day (and the 5 days prior due to feeling sick), I am trying to kid myself that it was still valid as I still had a bit of EWCM come the day we did DTD, but it was 48 hours after my positive OPK so realistically no chance.

The idea of a tiny bit of hope helped ease my disappointment at the time but the knowledge its less than likely means I am not noticing any symptoms or feeling the urge to test.

if O day was day of positive OPK I would be 10dpo and have zero chance of being pregnant, if it was 2 days later I would be 8dpo with a tiny tiny chance.


----------



## Amethyste

waiting2c said:


> Hey everyone - I have been reading along even though not posting much. Pretty sure this cycle is a bust for me due to OH declining to BD on what I reckon is Ov day (and the 5 days prior due to feeling sick), I am trying to kid myself that it was still valid as I still had a bit of EWCM come the day we did DTD, but it was 48 hours after my positive OPK so realistically no chance.
> 
> The idea of a tiny bit of hope helped ease my disappointment at the time but the knowledge its less than likely means I am not noticing any symptoms or feeling the urge to test.
> 
> if O day was day of positive OPK I would be 10dpo and have zero chance of being pregnant, if it was 2 days later I would be 8dpo with a tiny tiny chance.

I know how you feel. We DTD way before and just at the end of my estimated fertile window so I knew my chances were low, I am pretty certain AF is on her way today or tomorrow . I was hoping I would still get caught but but had a feeling I didn't. When are u testing ?


----------



## Tove

Welcome back Nuthatch! Hope your depression gets better soon! And that you get your bfp :)

Ss momma :hugs: hope your next test is a bfp and that AF stays away!

Desire2mom, how exciting! Good luck with your test!

Waiting2c, sorry to hear about your timing this cycle :( hope you ovulated later than you think! If you don't get a bfp this cycle I hope you guys feel better and more in the mood next cycle :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

:cry: sorry about the bfn ladies FX it's just too early.... :flower:

*Desire* - i can see the line at 12dpt. :wohoo: FX they get darker. Can't wait to hear your beta.

*Toadly* - :happydance: for another high temp. Can't wait to see your temp and CH tomorrow. :thumbup: on :sex: timing. FX for you.



:dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust:
:dust:
:dust:​


----------



## Toadly

Desire that is so exciting! Fingers crossed that line get darker!! 

Thanjs mdscpa! I am going to try my hardest to temp only tomorrow so I get my xhairs and then stop for this month! We will see though lol!!


----------



## Mrsmamosha

Hi! I'm sorry for the bpns, but let's keep hope that it night have been too early. Congratulations for the bfps and faint positives ( that will turn in a dark line!)
I'm curious what symptoms were having after the O day..for those who already got the bfps ?
I'm starting to get nervous..im on my 7dpo and the curiosity got me this morning and of course...bfn. &#128547;


----------



## mdscpa

Toadly said:


> Desire that is so exciting! Fingers crossed that line get darker!!
> 
> Thanjs mdscpa! I am going to try my hardest to temp only tomorrow so I get my xhairs and then stop for this month! We will see though lol!!

FX for that crosshairs.... :happydance: 

AFM, i decided to stop temping as soon as i get a :bfp: unlike with my first pregnancy i temped until i was 19w0d pregnant that's until CD139. :blush::haha: Was so paranoid/curious what my temps will look like or if they will drop. Glad they didn't no temps below coverline from 1dpo.


----------



## becsboo

i got my bfp today at 8dpo x
very nervous as had a few mc
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3312 (1).jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Heather.1987

Congrats becs! Hope its a sticky!


----------



## Toadly

Congrats becs!! 

Mdscpa that's such a long time to temp! I would love to do that but I think it would make me obsessed lol. What cycle day are you atm?


----------



## Alligator

becs I can see that clearly on my computer screen at work as well so you know it's obvious! YAY. I am praying for you and this wee one <3


----------



## Tove

Congrats becsboo!!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Becs!!!! Praying this is your sticky bean..... :happydance:





Toadly said:


> Congrats becs!!
> 
> Mdscpa that's such a long time to temp! I would love to do that but I think it would make me obsessed lol. What cycle day are you atm?


I'm actually not sure what CD i'm in now. I had anovulatory last cycle so i continued temping. My first anov that i tracked. I had my last real AF in August 26th was delayed with my expected period, got :bfn:, and only got 2 days crown spotting from Oct. 2-3. :af: never came. 

So i am actually on CD47 (august 26th) or CD10 (Oct. 2) from spotting. I do have excel version of my temping, one continued temps, one from Oct. 2 and an overlay of my bfp chart, anov cycle and oct. 2 cycle.

Due to this confusion, i am not really sure if we're gonna hit the fertile window or ovulation day. We only plan on having :sex: next week hoping I won't O this weekend. I will try OPK this weekend to make sure no ovulation is about to happen. I just have this wild guess that it's going to happen next week. :haha: Unless this anov cycle continues, then i'm going to see a doctor to jumpstart my period.


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats Becs!!


----------



## Toadly

Mdscpa that is a long cycle if you are on day 47. Let's hope it is cd10 and the spotting was af! It does sound really confusing. Best to bd every other day when you can to be covered? :) What does the doctor do to start af if it is a long cycle? 

After taking tomorrow's temp I may go quiet for a while as I am really not wanting to obsess this cycle. I have been so disappointed with previous bfns I think I need to distance myself from it all this tww! I will check back end of the cycle though!! :D


----------



## Tove

Mdscpa, how frustrating it must be to have such a long cycle and so far without ovulation! If I were you I would definitely see the doc soon to ask for help! Hope you either get a bfp, O or AF soon!


----------



## Tove

Toadly, I totally get that feeling! If you disappear from us I hope you relax in your TWW and keep occupied with non-TTC stuff :)


----------



## Toadly

Thanks tove! I look forward to seeing loads of bfps when I get back! :D


----------



## mdscpa

Toadly said:


> Mdscpa that is a long cycle if you are on day 47. Let's hope it is cd10 and the spotting was af! It does sound really confusing. Best to bd every other day when you can to be covered? :) What does the doctor do to start af if it is a long cycle?
> 
> After taking tomorrow's temp I may go quiet for a while as I am really not wanting to obsess this cycle. I have been so disappointed with previous bfns I think I need to distance myself from it all this tww! I will check back end of the cycle though!! :D


Hope it's CD10 so my fertile window will fall next week. We were so tired last month trying to cover my window and then BAM!!!! no ovulation. :dohh: so we are going to try to BD as close to my window til i get that temp shift and crosshairs back. About the med, i have no clue aside from what i see in this board, if my memory serves me right i think it's provera. Never in my life i experienced seeing a doc forcing my body to have a period. 

I understand about taking TWW relax time, stress can make things more complicated and one reason for MC. FX for you :flower: :dust:





Tove said:


> Mdscpa, how frustrating it must be to have such a long cycle and so far without ovulation! If I were you I would definitely see the doc soon to ask for help! Hope you either get a bfp, O or AF soon!


You are right, it even occurred to me that maybe July cycle was anov as well since it was longer than when I expected my period. I didn't temp that cycle so i cannot be sure. Or maybe i conceived and had MMC causing my temp dropping for the first few CDs and having midcycle spotting and a bfn. I don't know. Definitely we'll see a doc after this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Toadly said:


> Thanks tove! I look forward to seeing loads of bfps when I get back! :D

And adding yourself... :happydance: :headspin:

:dust:


----------



## CheshireDucky

Congrats becs! 
mdscpa: I hope you get an answer soon on your cycle. 
Toadly: Understand needing the break in the TWW. I hope you come back with your positive!

AFM: I think I just need to accept that my temps are weird. Once again, no idea what's going on with them. Not sure if it's cause I keep waking up not feeling well, the antibiotic I'm on, my thermometer, or just that these temps are my normal. Starting the BDing last night so hoping to catch the egg!


----------



## Mrsmamosha

becsboo said:


> i got my bfp today at 8dpo x
> very nervous as had a few mc

Congratulations Becs!! so happy for you!


----------



## Desire2Mom

Grats to another BFP! :happydance:

AFM: Waiting for the results of my lab work, but I think my positive yesterday had to be a fluke. I've tested a couple times, one with a FRER, and they were negative. I might have gotten prematurely excited. :dohh::cry:


----------



## Heather.1987

Mdscpa it sucks to be in limbo...the worst!

Toadly the tww is so hard especially after so many bfns.


----------



## Desire2Mom

Labs came back.... negative, only 4. They agreed to do another lab on Friday since I'm only 11DPIUI, but they don't think it will change. I haven't felt this low in I don't know how long.


----------



## Dream143r

awwww so sorry Desire


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

So... I didn't test today. Trying to hold out till Saturday.
I'm still peeing a ton and my breasts are super tender.
I'm still experiencing a ton of cm. I never notice it usually.
Now it's in my underwear and in big amounts whenever I look.
Sometimes when I wipe. It's. Its not ew but watery/creamy.
I'm also a little nauseated but nothing serious.

I'm gonna drive myself insane!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

So sorry Desire!!


----------



## Heather.1987

Im sorry desire


----------



## Alligator

Aw desire I'm so sorry :(


----------



## FTale

I'm sorry Desire :cry::hugs:


----------



## jacksonl8805

Oh desire, big big hugs.


----------



## ashley2pink

I'm so sorry Desire :( 

Ladies, what constitutes an irregular cycle? I have heard good things about Vitex, but it says it should only be taken by those who have irregular cycles etc. If you have regular cycles then it could actually mess up your cycle and cause you not to ovulate at all.

I do not temp, but plan to this next cycle, assuming AF comes, which I think it will. But if my OPK's are correct then my luteal phase is 15 days.
My last 5 cycles have been the following long
29 days
42 days
35 days
30 days
33 days.
So not consistent. But is it still normal? My flow is pretty normal I would say. Though my last 2 cycles I seem to be spotting a lot longer with just 1 maybe 2 days of actual flow, then just spotting for a few more days.


----------



## Rach87

Ashley those seem pretty consistent. I think a 4 day variation either way is within normal ranges.

Desire sorry about the bfn


----------



## Tove

Desire2mom sorry about your results :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Im so sorry Desire.... :hugs: 


Toadly - crosshairs!!!!!! :wohoo: :headspin: you definitely O'ed.... Hope i'll see mine soon... See you after 11 days???? Anyways, hope you get to do stuff to keep your mind off TWW. 

:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

CheshireDucky said:


> Congrats becs!
> mdscpa: I hope you get an answer soon on your cycle.
> Toadly: Understand needing the break in the TWW. I hope you come back with your positive!
> 
> AFM: I think I just need to accept that my temps are weird. Once again, no idea what's going on with them. Not sure if it's cause I keep waking up not feeling well, the antibiotic I'm on, my thermometer, or just that these temps are my normal. Starting the BDing last night so hoping to catch the egg!



I hope so too... :hugs: Sorry about your temps, lots of factors affect it and we can be sure which but i hope it levels out soon. Charting can really be stressful sometimes, but i learned that it's better to have a bit of idea of what's happening than not knowing a thing at all. Enjoy BD'ing and FX you catch that egg.

:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

And i think i got my either partial or full ferning now. Hopefully this means O is near. They say it happens at around 5 days before O so we will see.



*CD48 or CD11 (from spotting) - partial/full ferning?​

Spoiler

https://i.imgur.com/M2q0Cb9.jpg
​
*


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I'm going crazy!! I know a lot of us are.
I'm remaining positive but I am so consumed by this.
If I did not conceive this month I will have to be out for now.

Based on my calculated O dates for next month, I would be giving birth way too close to my wedding next summer.. like within a week and a half. Lol. That's wayyy to close for comfort.

I am still on the fence but do not think I will be ok being "very noticeably pregnant" at my wedding. I'm not sure why I feel this way, I just do. I hope that doesn't sound selfish. We're only having a simple wedding at our lake. I really don't know why I'm so strongly against it.

That being said, I could still be pregnant. It would mean waiting a few months and that means stop trying and then go through all of this again.
We can't wait too long because we really wanted it to be this year.

Hubby really wants this too but the other day he was talking about another Coach who's daughter was 10 and was figuring his age. He said "oh wow, he's 55, and has a 10 year old". It's funny because he's 44. He just doesn't feel or act like it. But I walked away thinking "oh my goodness... darling, that is going to be you"!


----------



## Toadly

I hope you get your crosshairs soon mdscpa or get some answers from your doc! :) i really hope that we will be added to the bfps this month! That would be amazing. My temps are identical to last cycle so far though so I am not optimistic. :S

Thanks for the support everyone! It's so nice having people who understand about the stress of ttc. My partner just says why don't you forget about it and just let it happen he totally doesn't get it!! Lol! 

Yes mdscpa I will be getting af/testing in 10/11 days! Please don't judge me if I cave and start temping again haha. The thought of not doing it tomorrow is depressing lol.


----------



## Toadly

Desire so sorry :( sending you hugs x


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Hey ladies! I&#8217;m back <3 sorry I went AWOL for a while. AF had me feeling depressed so I stayed off of the forums for a while. Just wanted to let you know that I started a November thread!


----------



## Dream143r

I'm getting pregnant this cycle. Period. That is all!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Dream143r said:


> I'm getting pregnant this cycle. Period. That is all!

 YAS! Me too! Cheers!


----------



## mdscpa

Love the attitude Dream. :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

I totally understand you Toadly about taking temps or not. Just do whatever you think helps you. :hugs: 

I sure hope that i get that crosshairs latest nextweek..... just dont want it this weekend or until monday as we are not planning to BD.


----------



## Toadly

Dream143r said:


> I'm getting pregnant this cycle. Period. That is all!

Yes dream!! Love this attitude!


----------



## Toadly

mdscpa said:


> I totally understand you Toadly about taking temps or not. Just do whatever you think helps you. :hugs:
> 
> I sure hope that i get that crosshairs latest nextweek..... just dont want it this weekend or until monday as we are not planning to BD.

Really hope you O and manage to catch that egg! Fx for you!


----------



## Tinkerbell92

Hi all! Can I join?
I've just signed up, we arent telling anyone we are ttc and my SO is a lot more relaxed about it than I am! Im driving myself crazy! And figured a forum with others ttc might by the way to go!
Ill be testing 27th of this month! 

Sorry to those of you who have already tested, wishing you all more luck for next time! 
For those of you still to test... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alligator

So my body is an absolutely mess, clearly. Remember earlier this month I had vvvvvfl but assumed either a chemical or still leftover from my MC (this happened last month also). I am 10 weeks out from my d&c and tested this morning, cd7, just for peace of mind hoping to see a stark white negative so I could move on and know any new line i see is a new pregnancy...and I saw the same vvvvvfl I saw countless times last week and last month. It's faint but there if you look closely, and if I was looking for a new pregnancy and testing early I would see it straight away. I'm so upset :( These can't all be faulty tests, I've taken a dozen of them at least (waste of money, too). And they are from different stores so no way I just got unlucky.

I'm going to call my doctor but it makes no sense. I've ovulated twice and had two periods. My periods haven't been normal as they were before AF, but definitely a period..and this last one was closer to my normal than the first one I had in September.

Has anyone been through this? I'm at my wits end, here. I've decided I'm not going to use FRER. I will only use cheapies as those I kept getting negatives on. If I get a good line on a cheapie I will test with FRER but not until then.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hey ladies
just seeing if I can join in. I'm currently 9dpo. TTC#2. This cycle is promising so fingers are crossed tight!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I'm sorry you're going through so much Alligator.
If only it was not so difficult. Huge hugs for you!


----------



## Rach87

Alligator I googled about constant faint lines after seeing your posts and i found a couple forums about it. One had said that even though blood levels of 0-5 hcg are considered negative, some women stay around 5 and because the hpts are so sensitive now they might be able to pick it up. Not sure if this is accurate or if this is whats happening to you but thought it might be an answer. Hope your OB can answer your questions for you


----------



## lilycakes22

Looks like I'm not completely out for October! According to my app (clue) I should be ovulating in the coming days, and therefore AF is scheduled to come around the last week of October. Keep you all posted &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Alligator

Thank you, Rach...that's good to know. Perhaps I'll do a bit of googling as well but sometimes the internet can be your worst enemy in cases like this. I got in to see my doctor tomorrow so I'm pleased about that, hoping she may have answers or will agree to send me for blood tests. If those tests come back and say anything above a 5 I will ask for further testing or something to get me down to zero. If they are 5 or below I know it's just my body being weird and I will not use FRER moving forward, until I see a solid line on an IC...for my own sanity. I think it will help just to know!


----------



## TryingInCO

Please add me - testing Oct 16th. Thanks!


----------



## Heather.1987

Alligator said:


> So my body is an absolutely mess, clearly. Remember earlier this month I had vvvvvfl but assumed either a chemical or still leftover from my MC (this happened last month also). I am 10 weeks out from my d&c and tested this morning, cd7, just for peace of mind hoping to see a stark white negative so I could move on and know any new line i see is a new pregnancy...and I saw the same vvvvvfl I saw countless times last week and last month. It's faint but there if you look closely, and if I was looking for a new pregnancy and testing early I would see it straight away. I'm so upset :( These can't all be faulty tests, I've taken a dozen of them at least (waste of money, too). And they are from different stores so no way I just got unlucky.
> 
> I'm going to call my doctor but it makes no sense. I've ovulated twice and had two periods. My periods haven't been normal as they were before AF, but definitely a period..and this last one was closer to my normal than the first one I had in September.
> 
> Has anyone been through this? I'm at my wits end, here. I've decided I'm not going to use FRER. I will only use cheapies as those I kept getting negatives on. If I get a good line on a cheapie I will test with FRER but not until then.

I know it is very frusterating. But i know ive mentioned before that i still had faint bfps for a while after my d&c. It took a long time to finally be stark white....even after having a period or 2. Im glad youre seeing your dr and it is frusterating. But i too have had the same thing happen....and was able to conceive my 3rd month ttc with my baby girl!


----------



## Heather.1987

Rach87 said:


> Alligator I googled about constant faint lines after seeing your posts and i found a couple forums about it. One had said that even though blood levels of 0-5 hcg are considered negative, some women stay around 5 and because the hpts are so sensitive now they might be able to pick it up. Not sure if this is accurate or if this is whats happening to you but thought it might be an answer. Hope your OB can answer your questions for you

2 cycles ago i had a bfp and my levels were only 4. So they definitely are more sensitive.


----------



## Alligator

Thank you Heather...do you recall how long you got those faint positives? It's so frustrating while getting a period also. You see other women who have clear negatives and this false line is just infuriating and has me worried something is going on. This is my second proper cycle since the d&c but third if you count right after the d&c...next week will be by third time ovulating since the MC, if that makes it clearer. Ugh what a mess.

I was able to get in to see my doctor tomorrow and I think I need it for my own peace of mind. I'm hoping she will agree to a blood test at the very least so I can know what my level is.


----------



## CheshireDucky

I really wish I had something constructive to say, Alligator. I really hope your doctor is able to help and get things cleared up. :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Ducky...me too. I just want to know either way...If there are retained products that's obviously not good. The lines are so faint so I am leaning towards the test just being super sensitive and my levels being low. But I want to know, and then I can know to stay the heck away from FRER!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

This is so weird. I keep feeling like my period is going to start soon and i'm only 9 dpo. My LP is always 13 days. These cramps are the deep ones that I get usually hours before my period starts. But they're coming and going. Definitely noticeable since i'm not due for AF for 4 more days. My temps are looking good and my boobs are really sore and swollen; they feel a little prickly today. I'm just so hopeful that we get it soon. 
With ds, it took us 6 years before we got pregnant. I don't want to give my hopes up. I stay humble by taking pregnancy tests every other day lol. BFNs today and on 7dpo. 
is anyone else about 9dpo?


----------



## Tove

Tinkerbell92 and TryingInCO added you. Good luck!

Alligator :hugs: clever thinking on testing so early in your cycle. Hope you have a good doctor who can help you! Good luck!


----------



## Heather.1987

Mrs. Sounds promising!!!

Alligator the first test here is my test at 8 weeks post dnc. My last positive i got (didnt test much after since it was getting lighter and barely can see it at this point. IRL it was easier to see of course but i changed the photo a bit when i got it to show in pics) so it could be possible to stay in your system even longer. 
https://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r723/heathermb1987/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01-25%2020.14.10_zps8ju0pqwd.png

Second pic is of my bfp a few months ago with blood test only a few hours after with hcg of 4.
https://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r723/heathermb1987/Mobile%20Uploads/20170726_081739_zpswtbpeuno.jpg


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Please add me too <3 Testing again on 16th & 17th


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations Becs!!

I've been testing too but all bfn ... expected though. 9dpo today.

Sorry Alligator, hope you get an answer from doc xx


----------



## Alligator

Wow thank you heather that is very helpful for sure. I am 10w out and the line is maybe a bit lighter than that FRER you posted...Here, I'll post a photo here (not a BFP!! just leftover...).

This is about as light as it was all last week when I tested as well.
 



Attached Files:







image 4.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 30









image 5.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Alligator

Ugh of course it looks impossible to see on my computer screen but trust me - on my phone I can see a squinter and it's there IRL.


----------



## angelbump

Love these posts,
First month ttc after being on bc for 1 and half yrs after having my son 3 years ago. Back again and plan on trying on the 20th xx


----------



## Heather.1987

I can see it alligator. Its light but its there. Hope you get some answers tomorrow. My guess is that for some reason youre hcg levels are low and maybe even "negative" (under 5) but for some reason its not 0.


----------



## Alligator

Thank you Heather...I think that's probably likely, but I would like to be tested just so I know, to be completely sure...And I know to stay away from FRER, giving me these faint, hopeful lines :(


----------



## Tove

Added you Mrs.iwnamkabb! Good luck!

Babybrain80, sorry about the bfns. Fx your next test is a bfp instead!


----------



## Bloblo

6dpo and trying not to symptom spot this time. But i had a crazy vivid dream last night of my 2 kids. The boy goes missing. His older sister goes to look for him and goes missing too. We are on a closed ferry/island. Its a strange community with super religious hippies and i get the feeling that they are hiding something. My daughter was about 6yo with long dark hair and a fringe. Boy was about 4yo with blonde hair and blue eyes. 

I have no kids in real life, and this dream has been haunting me all day - cant get rid of this feeling that my kids are missing... Its not normal for me to remember dreams. :shrug:


----------



## Alligator

whoa...what a freaky dream blo.


----------



## Heather.1987

Blo were we same dpo last cycle too? Im also 6 dpo.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Wow that is a crazy dream! Do you feel rested today? Normally when we're not in deep sleep and dreaming, that's when we remember our dreams most. So it could be that you didn't sleep very good and your subconscious worst fears are playing out in your dreams. 

I really hope one of two things happen.. either the next 4 days passes quickly, or a BFP on a test... the last few days of waiting is awful lol. And i'm liable to test daily till one of the two happens lol. 

My boobs are achingly sore (not like nipples shooting lazer beams out of them like it felt when I was pregnant with my son), and the cramps have come and gone all day. I'd swear my period was coming soon if I didn't know i was 9dpo. (thankful for charting!) 
I took a shower this morning, but my hair already feels greasy and my face is oily and i have some random acne. I think ima go buy a few more tests lol I took my last one this morning! If we don't get it this cycle, i might buy a bunch of internet cheapies to appease my testing addiction :D


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh and to correct, when I say my bbs are sore I remember when I was pregnant with my son, they hurt so bad. Id have to lay down on a heating pad to feel comfort, anything that touched my nipples hurt.. That started a couple weeks in. subsided for the second trimester and came back around the end of the third trimester.
Now, they feel sore and heavy like when I was breastfeeding> i know breast tenderness is normal in the LP, but this is more than I remember. Like as soon as I walk out of the doors from work today, the bra is coming off. lol


----------



## echo

I'm sorry, Desire. :hugs:

Congrats, Bec!

AFM: Is it the 26th, yet? I'm already tired and all I want to do is eat. I'm on a diet. NO SNACKING.


----------



## Tove

Bloblo, what a crazy vivid dream. Maybe your body is trying to tell you something :) Btw your chart looks great!


----------



## Bloblo

Alligator - let us know what the doc say, its such a weird situation. Hope you get some clarity.

Iwnamkabb - I have not really been rested at all this week, think its just work stress causing the dreams, i had another crazy one last night. Your chart looks really good by the way! 

Heather - yes, i think we were cycle buddies too :hugs:
I normally have an 11day lp so af is due on 18th. I will wait until 20th to test though (i normally test waaaayyyy too early and then obsess over it, so this time i only have 1 test)

Tove - i did also have crazy dreams with my last bfp, so of course im hoping :blush: but at the same time i am soooo emotionally drained by getting my hopes up EVERY SINGLE CYCLE, so trying not to think about it...
Anyone with ideas for how not to get hopes up? :winkwink:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Alligator, how frustrating!! Please keep us updated if you get some answers!! <3


----------



## Mrsmamosha

Alligator said:


> Thanks Ducky...me too. I just want to know either way...If there are retained products that's obviously not good. The lines are so faint so I am leaning towards the test just being super sensitive and my levels being low. But I want to know, and then I can know to stay the heck away from FRER!!!

Alligator, sorry to read all this. Sometimes those levels take just a couple weeks and sometimes longer to get back to zero. It's frustrating I know. I had an ectopic and seeing those levels going down so slow had me really stressed. Try to go to the doctor to know what is causing you those vfl. Hope everything goes good.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I hope everyone gets some answers soon. I&#8217;m 10 dpo today and bfn and I feel extremely out at the moment. But until af arrives I know I&#8217;m still in the game. 
I was pretty hopeful for this cycle because we bd every day leading up to O and lol afterward.. I&#8217;d lay on the bed with my feet against the headboard for at least 20 min. 
Bbs aren&#8217;t as full or sore today so yesterday I must have just had raging hormones. 
Fxd for us all!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you ladies... its so frustrating, my doctor never tracked my levels down (I dont think they do that in Canada, friends have had similar experiences with their miscarriages, it makes sense since its not really medically required) so Ive just assumed that since Im ovulating and my period came back that the hormones were gone but there must be some left. I will ask for a blood test so I can know either way. I just want to move on!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Aww Aligator (hugs) I'm catching up on your story! I haven't gone back extremely far to catch up on it all, as I really only have time to read a little then hop back off while i'm at work. I hope you get some answers today. Do you get your blood work results the same day or does it take a day or two for them to come back? 

I'm just going to say a prayer for us all today that no matter where we are in our ttc journeys, that we find peace and happiness as we come in to the weekend!


----------



## Alligator

Its a bit complicated, my doctor will have to send me for blood work and Ill have to go to the lab - I probably wont be able to get that done today because you need an appointment (you can drop in but it can take up to a few hours just waiting if its not an emergency and you dont have an appointment). I will try to get an appointment for the weekend or Monday if I can. Then it takes a day or two and I have to go back to my doctor for the results... its kind of annoying and a weird quirk of our healthcare system but its all paid for so thats good hah. It will be days before I find out, most likely.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Awe that has to be hard on the emotions. We have walk in clinics here that will do it right away, but beings it's friday, we wouldn't get any results back until the next monday or tuesday. 
I work in the medical field, and I completely dislike how complicated it is. All the same, i'm still very grateful to have it. So you're in to your next cycle now. Are you guys going to be trying this cycle. I see your fertile days are coming up?

Afm- i'm not necessarily cramping full on. Just little twinges here and there. I'm going to keep busy this weekend to keep my mind off of it. Having ttc since 2009, we had our son in 2013, a mc feb 2016 and nothing since. Its apparently very hard for me to get pregnant. Im thinking about buying some preseed this next cycle if we don't get it.


----------



## Alligator

Im sorry youve struggled and Im sorry for your loss. Its so tough. 

We will try this cycle, unless I hear otherwise after the blood test. I dont want to miss a cycle and Im ovulating, confirmed by temp rise and OPKs so I know something is working right!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yay!! Well theres always the chance that you can be super fertile right now anyways! Fxd tight for you girl!

I'm not sad about our struggles, i'm a big believer that God gives us what we can handle, when we can handle it. SO we weren't meant to have kids that young. I was 25 when we had our son, and I'll be 30 if we can concieve in the next couple of months. I'll just take what I can get. lol i finally got hubby on board to ttc again. so i'll just take whatever and pray for healthy happy babies for us all!


----------



## Alligator

Thats a great attitude! I just turned 31, and I know that isnt old but its later to be starting... I hope we dont have to wait long for our rainbow babes!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Fingers crossed for no long waits!! when I first joined BnB back in 2010, there were women who I met ttc #1, and by the time I got my first BFP in 2013, some were trying for #2 & #3 lol. SO everyone's journey is different. I'm all about PMA. Just having nice ladies to talk to during the wait means everything <3


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I just turned 29 in August. My hubby says we can try until I'm 30. So fingers x'd that we get it before then lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Well DH was out of town most of my fertile week. I don&#8217;t O regularly so it was hard to guess when it would be and we had bad timing this cycle. I got a positive opk Tuesday night and all day Wednesday. Thursday opk was negative, no temp rose and I got significant ovulation pains Thursday afternoon (when DH returned) so we may have been lucky and caught it in time. Today I got my temp rise. So I am just going to wait until AF is due, so go ahead and mark me for 10/26


----------



## Heather.1987

I believe God does give us more than we can handle sometimes, thats why we can and need to depend on Him. If we could handle everything, then there is no need for God! Its definitely hard to give it all and trust in his timing and peace with whatever His will is. Easier said than done!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Heather I love that. &#10084;&#65039; And you&#8217;re so right! 

Af cramps have come and gone this morning off and on. Still feels like twinges and my bbs are back to being full and sore. They look almost bruised. Definitely feel bruised. Monday couldn&#8217;t come soon enough for me! 

Leave it to me to obsess in the tww again. With our son I obsessed for years then finally the first month we stopped trying full on, I got pregnant. Agh the wait is hard! I wish there was a clear sign from the moment the Baby implants to know for sure!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Tb- yay! I hope you were able to catch it!!


----------



## Heather.1987

I know mrs. The tww is awful i even find myself waking up before my alarm because im anxious what my temp will be (luckily my temps dont seem to change if i wake up early, get up to pee a little before my alarm, or if im hot or cold, or dont get the full 3 hours sleep beforehand). Its hard not to ss. What is that cramp? Or that discharge? Ive been pregnant 3x before and this is still hard! Hope we get our bfp! This month seems a little low for bfps.


----------



## Alligator

So hard not to symptom spot youre both right! Especially when you want it so badly. I wish I could just let go and be casual about it but that almost makes me more anxious? I think if we arent successful in a month or two I will try a cycle without testing and temping... at that point Ill have a decent idea when we ovulate and can try and time it, without obsessing. Fx it happens for us before then, of course!


----------



## Bloblo

Agree with you Alligator, its as if tracking calms me...
I have to say that ive had 2 cycles where i tried to not track and just go with the flow and be relaxed, but it was just super stressful for me. Trying to get through the tww without knowing whether bd timing was good, and without knowing if im a day early or a day late for af turned me into a monster:blush:

But then again, there are many success stories with relaxed cycles. It really is different for everyone.


----------



## Alligator

Youre right its so different for everyone. Everyone (well my mom and best friend) keep saying to relax and it will happen for us but tell me - how do I just relax?! Its impossible.


----------



## littlemiller

Alligator, I get that all the time too. I *hate* when people tell me "oh well you just have to relax and it'll happen when you least expect it"... I was "relaxed" about it for a year and nothing happened, and the reason that I am NOT relaxed about it now is exactly _because_ it didn't happen. People just don't get it.


----------



## ashley2pink

I started spotting today :( Right on time. I will probably start AF tomorrow.
I may not join the November thread. I feel like this all stresses me out. With my other pregnancies I wasnt part of any TTC group etc. so I feel like I was a bit less consumed with TTC. And although I honestly love coming on here and seeing how everyone is doing, I think for me it causes too much stress! I find when I stay away I can kind of see the bigger picture and not freak out over each cycle that doesnt result in pregnancy. I am headed into month #4 so really it hasnt been that long, but just focusing on me and not everyone else helps me see that! That this is normal. Soooo, here is to me trying my best to stay away for cycle #4, especially during the 2ww! Good luck everyone!! I literally pray for you all to get your BFP's!


----------



## Alligator

Littlemiller youre so right! Im sorry youve been struggling for so long. For me, after a miscarriage, I just want to shake people and be like dont you know what hell Ive gone through?! I cant be calm I lost my baby!! Its so infuriating.


----------



## Bloblo

Alligator said:


> Littlemiller youre so right! Im sorry youve been struggling for so long. For me, after a miscarriage, I just want to shake people and be like dont you know what hell Ive gone through?! I cant be calm I lost my baby!! Its so infuriating.

Thats exactly how I feel :hugs:
Well said :thumbup:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Only using CLUE to track as of now, I know its not perfect, but had my blood tested on day 22 of my cycle in September and it showed that ovulated when the app said I did, so I'm hopeful that will be enough info to get me through at least this first year of trying (fx it doesn't take that long-, but I know ttc is not always easy). This is my O week so all of the baby vibes and dust and magic please <3


----------



## Pixie2982

Girls, your never too old to get pregnant and I&#8217;m proof of that I started trying back in 2010 and literally just got pregnant 7 years later at age 35, I must admit I&#8217;m liking the age thing because it means I get extra appointments and scans, because I&#8217;m over 35 but my mind and body is no way near 35 lol and very healthy so far, 
My next one will be even later in life 
So don&#8217;t worry(I know it&#8217;s hard) but don&#8217;t let it stress you out 
In the end I was like sod it im determined not to symptom spot and had no symptoms whatsoever in the TWW and turns out I got pregnant that cycle 

I think once I reached that point my mind stopped searching for non existent symptoms that we all search for, is it? Isn&#8217;t it? Could it just be AF symptom? All causes stress


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

So, somewhere around 12dpo... BFN.
Still a TON of cm and breasts still sore, peeing all the time..

So dissapointed. No sign of AF. According to "clue", based on tracking, is due on Monday. 

Only time will tell.

This waiting came is insane!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Hoping for BFP for all still waiting this month!

Alligator I hope you get some answers from your bloodwork!


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for the bfn ss_momma. :hugs: FX af stays away and you finally get a bfp.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ashley= Girl I completely understand. wanting to take a break from all the stress isn't a bad thing. I got pg when I took my break. But just remember that you have a whole thread of girls here supporting you. Especially if you want to just hop on and hear some encouragement, vent or ss again <3

SS- I'm a day behind you! 11 dpo, and I took all my tests yesterday <teehee> so i didn't have any to take this morning when I got up. Dang. But since 9 dpo i've felt like my period was about to start. I've been getting those deep cramps/twinges that usually tell me that AF is about to start in a few hours and she hasn't. My LP is always 12-13 days long. (as i'm getting older my bbt and everything are different than what they were 9 years ago.) 

AFM- 11 dpo, temp up. Fingers crossed she stays up tomorrow. I'm not going to stress about it. I will not let myself this time. I'm not a big drinker by any means, but I did have a glass of wine at dinner last night to unwind and loosen up. because.. every cramp I feel, i've been .. oo is that the baby settling in? is it this.. or is it that.. so i'm done stressing about it. I am ready for monday to get here so i'll know for sure!!
Baby dust to all!!


----------



## ToriTami

I can't keep up with this feed lol!

Congrats to all the bfps! Baby dust to all in limbo!

I got an iui today, so I'm officially in the tww! Will test on the 28th.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Tori- Congrats!! Fx'd for you!! For us all!!! 

I'm not due for AF till monday, and every test so far has been BFP. sooo... i'm going to stop by the dollar store on my way home to buy a couple more tests to get me through :D. I should just wait it out and see if AF comes.. but thats no fun. My temp was looking good this morning. SO Fx'd super tight!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh my gosh oh my gosh! I just got home from work and tested and have the faintest of faint lines! I could totally be seeing things. I know if my husband looks at it he won&#8217;t see anything I don&#8217;t think but I see something and it&#8217;s been less than 5 minutes!!!! Oh my gosh oh my gosh


----------



## Alligator

Post a pic!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I&#8217;m tryi to get one! I can see it plain as day it&#8217;s just so faint!


----------



## Boognishrises

Has anyone else gotten a light tiny squinter positive just a day after your missed period? Does it worry them as much as it does me?!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/2EAE00EB-A4BA-4CFC-A8B8-4C686E1EF28C.png


----------



## Rach87

Oooooh mrs i see it clearly!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Eeeeeekkkkk!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I&#8217;m going to the store now to get a digi


----------



## Pinkee

Af got me on friday!


----------



## Pixie2982

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Im going to the store now to get a digi

I would buy a frer instead of a digi as they are more sensitive then a digi so early past ovulation :) 
I see that line though :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/158D0C1F-84B1-44CC-9C5F-22DF581B78DA.jpg[/URL

So they didn&#8217;t have any digis but I bought like 3 more tests. Two cheapies and a clear blue. Since that was all they had. I can&#8217;t wait to see what tomorrow&#8217;s looks like with fmu


----------



## Alligator

I see that line mrs! Cant wait for tomorrows test.


----------



## Heather.1987

Yay congrats mrs!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Well got my positive opk today. We shall see if I get a temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you! I can&#8217;t believe this is real. I just took a third and I have to stop because the lines are getting fainter but I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s just because I&#8217;ve tested every time I&#8217;ve peed since I got home lol. I&#8217;ll wait and use my clear blue in the morning. 

I&#8217;ve only told my husband and my twin sister, who came right down to check them out herself lol. 
My husband is very cautious right now he&#8217;s not going to believe it until it&#8217;s confirmed by a doctor.


----------



## Mrsmamosha

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Thank you! I can&#8217;t believe this is real. I just took a third and I have to stop because the lines are getting fainter but I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s just because I&#8217;ve tested every time I&#8217;ve peed since I got home lol. I&#8217;ll wait and use my clear blue in the morning.
> 
> I&#8217;ve only told my husband and my twin sister, who came right down to check them out herself lol.
> My husband is very cautious right now he&#8217;s not going to believe it until it&#8217;s confirmed by a doctor.

congrats!!!


----------



## Mrsmamosha

I tested today with fmu..BFN
i would like to think is too early (My next af is due wednesday the18th)
My last pregnancy i got my BFP at 12dpo. Im 10dpo today.
Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Congrats Mrs!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Mrsmamosha said:


> I tested today with fmu..BFN
> i would like to think is too early (My next af is due wednesday the18th)
> My last pregnancy i got my BFP at 12dpo. Im 10dpo today.
> Keeping my fingers crossed!

Thank you! I was 10 dpo yesterday and got bfns twice. Had to go buy more tests today after work and tested with midday and got my bfp. Have tested twice since and theyre faint but still there so youre def still in the game!


----------



## Boognishrises

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Thank you! I cant believe this is real. I just took a third and I have to stop because the lines are getting fainter but Im sure its just because Ive tested every time Ive peed since I got home lol. Ill wait and use my clear blue in the morning.
> 
> Ive only told my husband and my twin sister, who came right down to check them out herself lol.
> My husband is very cautious right now hes not going to believe it until its confirmed by a doctor.

My husband was exactly the same for my last two mc


----------



## jacksonl8805

Congrats Mrs!! Those are easy to see :flower:


----------



## Dill

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Thank you! I canât believe this is real. I just took a third and I have to stop because the lines are getting fainter but Iâm sure itâs just because Iâve tested every time Iâve peed since I got home lol. Iâll wait and use my clear blue in the morning.
> 
> Iâve only told my husband and my twin sister, who came right down to check them out herself lol.
> My husband is very cautious right now heâs not going to believe it until itâs confirmed by a doctor.

Congratulations! My DH didn't believe with our DS until I handed him a digital that clearly said "PREGNANT," ha!


----------



## FTale

Sorry about the bfns this weekend . FX they turn in to bfps and AF stays far far away.

Congrats Mrs.iwnamkabb, I see those lines with no problem at all. :thumbup:


----------



## CheshireDucky

Congrats mrs!

AFM: two positive OPKs in a row, which is how my body seems to go. Trying to get OH to DTD one more time today but I think he's out.


----------



## FTale

CheshireDucky said:


> Congrats mrs!
> 
> AFM: two positive OPKs in a row, which is how my body seems to go. Trying to get OH to DTD one more time today but I think he's out.

FX you catch the egg. I'm on Clomid so I will get many positive opks. Only the actual pain will signal true O happening.

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hold those legs up in the air after ladies lol it seems to work really well 

I pray for bfps for everyone!!!


----------



## FTale

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Hold those legs up in the air after ladies lol it seems to work really well
> 
> I pray for bfps for everyone!!!

I try but my cervix it tilted up and to the right so finding a good position is hard for me. We've gone to using a speculum and syringe. Hopefully it works this cycle.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

FTale said:


> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> Hold those legs up in the air after ladies lol it seems to work really well
> 
> I pray for bfps for everyone!!!
> 
> I try but my cervix it tilted up and to the right so finding a good position is hard for me. We've gone to using a speculum and syringe. Hopefully it works this cycle.Click to expand...

Mine is tilted back and to the right so this one works good for us. Id say if its tilted up to lay face down with your butt up for a long time lol. Fingers crossed for you girl!


----------



## Desire2Mom

Good luck to everyone with positive OPKs! :dust:

AFM: my second beta went up to 5, still negative but since it went up I am doing another beta in the morning. Silly me and Dr. Google (I should know better than to go looking on google). I got a mix of reviews. Some said they don't register high HCG until after a couple months, other sites said it's a sign of ectopic or impending miscarriage. I don't know what to think about tomorrow's test now.


----------



## FTale

Desiree: I'm sorry. That is a tough situation to be in. Makes you second guess what day you ovulated, if there's a chance the baby is a slow grower??? The only way to find out is to get another test done to put your mind at ease. I had the same thing happen to me years ago. Except I got the start of a cycle and a bfp at the same time but the hcg crawled to 167 at 6wks of pregnancy. The doctor never could find where the pregnancy was so I had to have two methotrexate shots in the case it was in my tubes. I was so sad but glad to have a conclusion because I was worn out mentally.
Hoping for the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok so I took the clear blue his morning and bfp again. I&#8217;ll feel much better when I see pregnant on a digi and I eat past my af due date. But here it is! I sent this picture to my older sister in Arizona and she said she couldn&#8217;t see anything 

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/5B65D79B-3DA0-4731-BE6A-BA7862A42458.jpeg


----------



## Rach87

Yep I see it! Congrats!!


----------



## FTale

I see the bfp clearly. The evaps look different. Have you tried free?

It will for sure give a line if cbe is. FX for a stronger line...:)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I will get one next time I go to the store! Our little town store here only has what I&#8217;ve bought. I&#8217;ll have to run to Topeka to get a better test


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Mrs.... Definitely a line. :headspin:

Also, i agree with you with the legs up. We did when we conceived our first. Mine is like yours tilted back and to the right. DH even helped by kneeling and have my legs curled up on his shoulders :haha: :blush: for like 5 minutes. Also put a pillow under my butt. This will kept me from leaking. Maybe we should give it a go again this time.


----------



## Mom15

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I will get one next time I go to the store! Our little town store here only has what Ive bought. Ill have to run to Topeka to get a better test

Congrats! I see the lines clear as day! Topeka, KS? If so we live quite close!


----------



## Alligator

Yep I see that line quite clearly! Congrats Mrs!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Mom15 said:


> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> I will get one next time I go to the store! Our little town store here only has what Ive bought. Ill have to run to Topeka to get a better test
> 
> Congrats! I see the lines clear as day! Topeka, KS? If so we live quite close!Click to expand...

Thank you everyone! Yes Topeka Ks! I live in Burlingame. Where are you?


----------



## Boognishrises

I'm gonna try and post a pic. But this site and mobile don't work apparently. I'm two days late, TTC #1 I've had two early miscarriages, and we've been trying for about 2.5 years. I've gotten BFP the last two times we've tried... So this one.. worries me that it's so many dpo and it's so faint. But this is positive right?! I have some more cheapish that are so faintttttttt- if the image doesn't post I may need some help doing this from mobile!

I think I got it
 



Attached Files:







tmp_32035-20171015_1047071861330368.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I see it girl!! Idk if you&#8217;re a test addict like me but I went and got one of every brand they had so I could keep seeing those lines! 
It&#8217;s faint! But exactly what I was seeing yesterday!


----------



## Rach87

Oooh boog I do see a faint shadow! Is your ticker correct that youre 9 dpo? Mine was super faint at 9 dpo. Test again tomorrow!! 
Sorry for your mc&#8217;s :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

This is a lucky thread!!


----------



## becsboo

mdscpa said:


> Congrats Mrs.... Definitely a line. :headspin:
> 
> Also, i agree with you with the legs up. We did when we conceived our first. Mine is like yours tilted back and to the right. DH even helped by kneeling and have my legs curled up on his shoulders :haha: :blush: for like 5 minutes. Also put a pillow under my butt. This will kept me from leaking. Maybe we should give it a go again this time.


i do that lol legs up lie still for an hour


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol yes!! ^ I kept mine up for a half hour each time for the three days leading up to O


----------



## teddyed12

Can anyone suggest how many dpo to start testing? Dont want to start TOO early but very inpatient! So what days can you get bfp from typically?


----------



## CheshireDucky

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Hold those legs up in the air after ladies lol it seems to work really well
> 
> I pray for bfps for everyone!!!

I totally do this. I have a sleep number bed with the adjustable base so I'll put the feet part way up and he'll move me until my butt is in the air and I'll stay like that for 30 minutes. 

OH was willing to try DTD last night or this morning (I O'd last night) but unfortunately, I got a mild case of food poisoning and definitely didn't want to be touched. Sometimes TTC feels like a soap opera.


----------



## Boognishrises

Rach87 said:


> Oooh boog I do see a faint shadow! Is your ticker correct that youre 9 dpo? Mine was super faint at 9 dpo. Test again tomorrow!!
> Sorry for your mcs :hugs:

Yayyyy!!! I'm not crazy!! No, I saw it was wrong and took it off.. I thought they use to sync up with new cycles.. I'm actually 16 dpo so I'm worried of the faint positive so late in the game. I have short cycles 24 days or so. Thank you! I'm taking progesterone suppositories and took my last one lastnight, I called the pharmacy and emailed my doctor. So it can't help to take one more until my dr reaches out.


----------



## Boognishrises

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I see it girl!! Idk if youre a test addict like me but I went and got one of every brand they had so I could keep seeing those lines!
> Its faint! But exactly what I was seeing yesterday!

I'm def an addict, my husband gives me a hard time sometimes.. I've tried a first response but it was negative still.. last time I didn't get a good positive until a few days in. :/


----------



## Boognishrises

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I see it girl!! Idk if youre a test addict like me but I went and got one of every brand they had so I could keep seeing those lines!
> Its faint! But exactly what I was seeing yesterday!

I'm def an addict, my husband gives me a hard time sometimes.. I've tried a first response but it was negative still.. last time I didn't get a good positive until a few days in. :/


----------



## Cppeace

teddy I would stay the earliest to start testing is 10dpo, the latest is when Af is due. Most bfp re gotten at 12-14 dpo. 

AFM: Temp plummeted today so ovulation is likely today.We shall see what the opk says in a bit.


----------



## Tove

Congrats and FX for the ladies with faint lines :) looking good!!

Good luck to those of you who are about to ovulate!


----------



## Boognishrises

teddyed12 said:


> Can anyone suggest how many dpo to start testing? Dont want to start TOO early but very inpatient! So what days can you get bfp from typically?

 I start early for testing a few days before my missed period. I've arent hat cheap internet tests can pick up BFP before some frr tests.. I test early cause I've had low progesterone in the past


----------



## Amethyste

Hi, AF turned up on Wednesday so I am out for this month ! Baby dust to everyone else and congratulations to the bfps !!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

So sorry that af came &#10084;&#65039; Lots of baby dust to you hun!


----------



## Pixie2982

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Ok so I took the clear blue his morning and bfp again. Ill feel much better when I see pregnant on a digi and I eat past my af due date. But here it is! I sent this picture to my older sister in Arizona and she said she couldnt see anything
> 
> https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/5B65D79B-3DA0-4731-BE6A-BA7862A42458.jpeg

Yep I see that line and I dont have line eye usually so its pretty clear :)


----------



## Amethyste

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> So sorry that af came &#10084;&#65039; Lots of baby dust to you hun!

Thanks, I wasn't feeling it this time. I think next time I'll just wait till AF is late to test.


----------



## Cppeace

Yep that's definitely a light bfp!


----------



## Pixie2982

Boognishrises said:


> I'm gonna try and post a pic. But this site and mobile don't work apparently. I'm two days late, TTC #1 I've had two early miscarriages, and we've been trying for about 2.5 years. I've gotten BFP the last two times we've tried... So this one.. worries me that it's so many dpo and it's so faint. But this is positive right?! I have some more cheapish that are so faintttttttt- if the image doesn't post I may need some help doing this from mobile!
> 
> I think I got it

There is defo a line on your test :)
Looks Even better on inverted I hope it's a sticky bean for you :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2463.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Alligator

Boo I see that line! Im hoping you just implanted a bit late and HCG is slower to rise. Fx AF stays away!! 

Im just over here waiting to O! CD10 today and I got a negative OPK. Not surprising, I Od CD15 last time and didnt get a positive opk until cd13, BUT I may be in my fertile window now or in the next day or so which is exciting! I feel more relaxed this time around, I hope thats a good sign. Of course I say that now, it may change when I know its go time LOL.


----------



## Desire2Mom

So, my 3rd beta is 11. It doubled but still poopy number. The nurse practitioner said numbers like this cause them to believe it is ectopic and to come back again in 2 days and see what my beta is doing. She also said not to be surprised if the number starts going down. I swear after this, I will never test early again.


----------



## Alligator

Oh desire I am sorry but you never know!! Could be a late implanter.


----------



## Boognishrises

Alligator said:


> Boo I see that line! Im hoping you just implanted a bit late and HCG is slower to rise. Fx AF stays away!!
> 
> Im just over here waiting to O! CD10 today and I got a negative OPK. Not surprising, I Od CD15 last time and didnt get a positive opk until cd13, BUT I may be in my fertile window now or in the next day or so which is exciting! I feel more relaxed this time around, I hope thats a good sign. Of course I say that now, it may change when I know its go time LOL.


Thank you!! The last two didn't rise much. First not at all. The second (n August) doubled one time and then stopped.. so I don't even know what to expect. Last two I got my positives before my first expected af day. Hopefully it was a late implant!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh desire :hugs:... hope they are wrong and you have a healthy bean in there.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Fxd for late implant Desiree and boo!! I could def see the faint line! 

I&#8217;m just sitting here trying to keep busy hoping my little Jun big sticks. I named him/her already. My son is calling the Baby the green ninja but I like junebug better since that&#8217;s when I&#8217;m due. Praying for sticky beans for all!


----------



## Mom15

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> I will get one next time I go to the store! Our little town store here only has what Ive bought. Ill have to run to Topeka to get a better test
> 
> Congrats! I see the lines clear as day! Topeka, KS? If so we live quite close!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you everyone! Yes Topeka Ks! I live in Burlingame. Where are you?Click to expand...

Lawrence :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Mom15 said:


> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> I will get one next time I go to the store! Our little town store here only has what Ive bought. Ill have to run to Topeka to get a better test
> 
> Congrats! I see the lines clear as day! Topeka, KS? If so we live quite close!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you everyone! Yes Topeka Ks! I live in Burlingame. Where are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Lawrence :)Click to expand...

&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561; we go there all the time how awesome!!


----------



## TTC74

I'm going to go ahead and jump in here since I anticipate the TWW starting within the next day or two.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Welcome! &#55358;&#56599;:babydust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well that didn&#8217;t work ^ lol supposed to be sprinkles of baby dust but welcome all the same!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Pixie. I'm excited to see it on a digi! Hope that someday soon for you.
Boo.. I hope it gets darker.
I need some baby dust!! .. peed a ton over the weekend, breasts still sore, still a ton of CM.. creamy, not sticky.
Supposed to be due for AF tomorrow (CLUE) although I'm not really sure. 
And still not sure on O but probably Oct 1 or 2nd.
So I'm expecting AF or my BFP any day.
I really, really want to see that double line!!!


----------



## jacksonl8805

Considering testing tomorrow!

Been having cramps off and on. Haven't paid attention before so not sure when af cramps start for me &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good luck on testin ladies!! Praying for bfps!!!!


----------



## Tove

Amethyste, sorry about AF :(

Desire2mom, hope your next beta is higher and that the embryo is in the right place in your uterus! FX!

Welcome TTC74! Hope this is your cycle!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Im out :(

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## becsboo

sorry af got you hun x


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Sorry af got you babybrain (hugs) here&#8217;s to the next cycle! 

I&#8217;m nervous ladies. Af is due today and my thermometer took a low temp this morning (97.4) when I tried to take it again the thermometer switched to celcius. The battery is almost dead sometimes I have to try a few times to get it to turn on and stay on so I&#8217;m hoping that&#8217;s what it is. I&#8217;m going to go get another &#8220;few&#8221; tests today to be sure. I&#8217;m praying this sticks and we haven&#8217;t lost another. Praying so hard right now!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh I forgot to add that I took it a second time after it switched celcious and it was back up 98.5 but I&#8217;d been up walking around for about 10 minutes. Then it switched to celcius and the celcius reading is also 97.4


----------



## becsboo

fingers crossed hun im sure the tests will show progression :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I hope so! Idk which brand I should get. Digi or free. I&#8217;ll probably get both (my husband would be pissy if I spent $30 on tests vs just going to get a blood test, but I want to know!!


----------



## becsboo

im the same spent so much on tests over 200 pounds this cycle and last


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I&#8217;m headed to the doctors to get my blood drawn. At least insurance will cover part of it and we&#8217;ll know for sure &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Boognishrises

Going tomorrow for progesterone and blood tests. I'm sure it will be low, this morning all tests were faint to non existence.. :/ so confusing this cycle..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Try to stay positive boog! You&#8217;re not out till af shows so let that be what carries you through hun!! No sign of at yet right?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/A1927228-2E5D-4D02-8517-11C1ABD93866.jpg

Ok I stopped at Walmart on my way to the doctors and made a pit stop by my sisters house to take these &#10084;&#65039; Fxd it&#8217;s a sticky bean


----------



## Dream143r

Amazing - so nice to see it on a diji. 

Congrats Mrs!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you ladies for all the support&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Alligator

Oh wonderful mrs!! Love that, and a good solid line on the cheapie too.

I'm so sorry for those who AF got :(


----------



## Cppeace

Yep yep that is always nice to see, Mrs. 

AFM: Got the temp rise today so Ovulation was likely yesterday morning. 
Sonow the 10-14 day wait begins lol


----------



## CheshireDucky

Keeping fingers crossed for you, Mrs!


----------



## Pixie2982

Congrats mrs, feels good seeing on digi, doesn&#8217;t it :) 
and your so lucky as in the uk doctors don&#8217;t give blood test for hcg anymore unless of recurring MC


----------



## Boognishrises

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Try to stay positive boog! Youre not out till af shows so let that be what carries you through hun!! No sign of at yet right?

Not yet! I'm taking those progesterone suppositories so it may be keeping it at bay right now.


----------



## Bloblo

Im sooooooo desperate to test... 10dpo today. I will not have time to pick up any tests this week. I have one test just staring at me begging to be used. Cant decide if i should take at 11dpo (day i got bfp with my angel), 12dpo (day that af is due), or wait until 14dpo when i know for sure that af is late (most logical choice)...


----------



## Alligator

Do you get blood tests at all in the UK, Pixie? With my pregnancy I had routine pre-natal blood work (it was a specific prenatal round of tests testing my thyroid, if I needed to update vaccinations, etc.). My doctor could have (and if I asked probably would have) tested my HCG as it's all on one form, she just has to check a box to ask the lab to test for it. That being said, you would usually go back a few times to check for HCG, but I think if I asked my doctor she might do it, for reassurance.


----------



## Dill

Yay, congrats on the BFP! And, of course, my condolences to everyone who's been hit by the witch since my last visit. :hugs:

Tomorrow's my testing date (10dpo). I can't believe I actually held out this long! I think it's a first!


----------



## jacksonl8805

I caved and tested today and it was a BFN. Not too surprised as it took a long time to conceive our daughter. 

I'll most likely hold out to see if AF arrives now!


----------



## Boognishrises

To everyone that's had MC in the past. What additional blood work have you done? 
My Dr. Already wants to rule out extra blood work. I've only had two mc and one was when my uterus had an infection. I feel like we should try more before extra tests?


----------



## Dill

Boognishrises said:


> To everyone that's had MC in the past. What additional blood work have you done?
> My Dr. Already wants to rule out extra blood work. I've only had two mc and one was when my uterus had an infection. I feel like we should try more before extra tests?

I've had 6 MCs and never had any additional bloodwork done. My newest midwife was a little surprised that it had never been suggested, but didn't insist on having it done. I think the most that's ever been done was hcg testing.


----------



## Cppeace

Multiple miscarriage can mean a variety of things from defective eggs/sperm causing chromosomal abnormalities. I personally would have someone test for the MTHFR (very similar to that if not exact) gene. That gene can cause multiple miscarriages and contribute to sensitivity to metals and high probability to vaccine reactions. That gene is present in about 6-10% of people and is a major under tested for issue. I have symptoms of having it myself.


----------



## Pixie2982

Alligator said:


> Do you get blood tests at all in the UK, Pixie? With my pregnancy I had routine pre-natal blood work (it was a specific prenatal round of tests testing my thyroid, if I needed to update vaccinations, etc.). My doctor could have (and if I asked probably would have) tested my HCG as it's all on one form, she just has to check a box to ask the lab to test for it. That being said, you would usually go back a few times to check for HCG, but I think if I asked my doctor she might do it, for reassurance.

Yes everything except HCG, doctors have no way of referring you as HCG is no longer on the forms, and if you go hospital and they take blood, they could send it to the the lab but the lab will usually refuse to test it for HCG 
As its too expensive (everything is free for us on NHS) no insurance needed you see, Im sure we could pay privately for it though 
They used to where I used to live(many years ago now though) but in my borough they no longer do it, not sure elsewhere around the uk


----------



## Alligator

Very interesting Pixie! Im in Canada so its all government paid for here as well through our provincial health plans... theres a spot on our lab work requisition forms for beta HCG, but its not really a usual test ordered unless they are checking your levels for a specific purpose. When I found out I was pregnant they didnt order that to be tested, but it was an option on the form (along with a bajillion other things they can test your blood for). They do have, from what I recall, specifically forms for the prenatal testing that were a bit different, as you are then referred to a low risk pregnancy clinic to see an OB and not your family doctor.


----------



## Boognishrises

Cppeace said:


> Multiple miscarriage can mean a variety of things from defective eggs/sperm causing chromosomal abnormalities. I personally would have someone test for the MTHFR (very similar to that if not exact) gene. That gene can cause multiple miscarriages and contribute to sensitivity to metals and high probability to vaccine reactions. That gene is present in about 6-10% of people and is a major under tested for issue. I have symptoms of having it myself.

That's exactly what they want to test for on top of a few other tests but they're saying insurance doesn't normally cover it and it's like $600 dollars.


----------



## jacksonl8805

So I couldn't help but test again when I got home... :dohh:

Am I insane?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0667.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## jacksonl8805

So I dipped a second one just to see :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0670.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Dill

Those are positive!!!


----------



## CheshireDucky

I see those lines!


----------



## jacksonl8805

They were most definitely negative this morning. How crazy.

I'm glad y'all see them. I literally felt insane for a minute.


----------



## Dill

That gives me some hope! I caved and tested this afternoon (with a bad hold, I'm such an idiot), with a BFN. I was planning on testing tomorrow morning with FMU at 10dpo. So maybe there's hope for me yet. ;)


----------



## Mrsmamosha

Alright...i think af got me :(
I started a light spotting...and the usual headache I get every morning on my due date.
I hope more of you can still get your positives.
Dh and I will have to try for next month.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Dill said:


> That gives me some hope! I caved and tested this afternoon (with a bad hold, I'm such an idiot), with a BFN. I was planning on testing tomorrow morning with FMU at 10dpo. So maybe there's hope for me yet. ;)

Definitely hope!! It was literally negative with 10dpo FMU and then this with after work pee the same day! Crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## Dill

Mrsmamosha said:


> Alright...i think af got me :(
> I started a light spotting...and the usual headache I get every morning on my due date.
> I hope more of you can still get your positives.
> Dh and I will have to try for next month.

I'm so sorry. :hugs: Good luck next cycle!


----------



## jacksonl8805

Mrsmamosha said:


> Alright...i think af got me :(
> I started a light spotting...and the usual headache I get every morning on my due date.
> I hope more of you can still get your positives.
> Dh and I will have to try for next month.

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## jacksonl8805

&#128516;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0679.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Dill

AWESOME! Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Alligator

Wooo positive on a digi!!! Yay! 

And Dill! You caved! Popping over to your journal now lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

jacksonl8805 said:


> &#128516;

Yay lady!! Youre like 3 days behind me! Woot! Awesome you got it on a digi now! I took frer earlier and the line was there but almost non-existent Im not going to stress it since all the rest AND the digi were positive! 

Boo for af starting! This thread is so lucky so Im betting it happens for everyone soon! 

For those going in to their next cycle .. have you ward of Maxs? It was highly talked about in th thread I was in for the years we ttc our son. The month we used it plus preseed plus holding legs up we got it. Its like natures clomid!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats jackson!! I had a baby girl july 2015 too! And theres another momma in the june 2018 group who had a girl july 2015! How fun.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Rach87 said:


> Congrats jackson!! I had a baby girl july 2015 too! And theres another momma in the june 2018 group who had a girl july 2015! How fun.

There's a June 2018 group? I hit right at the end. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Rach87

jacksonl8805 said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats jackson!! I had a baby girl july 2015 too! And theres another momma in the june 2018 group who had a girl july 2015! How fun.
> 
> There's a June 2018 group? I hit right at the end. &#9786;&#65039;Click to expand...

Yep! June jewels 2018 come join us!


----------



## mickels

So I caved and tested this morning at 9DPO and got a BFN. I'll probably keep testing everyday now until AF or BFP. The picture is a little crappy, but I'm certain it's a BFN


----------



## Nixnax

I thought I was going to be out of the running this month as my OH was away for pretty much all of my fertile window. But i ovulated a day later, the day he came back. Both of us had a crazy sex drive yesterday and we somehow managed to BD 6 times!!! Im shattered but hoping that did the trick ha ha.

Officially 1DPO and now the countdown the begins.... congrats to all the BFPS and sorry to the ones that AF got xx


----------



## thencomesbebe

Woohoo! Jackson, yay! Congratulations!!! xoxo


----------



## Bloblo

Omg, i have a line. Its 11dpo and i just tested woth fmu. A line started showing after 2min. BUT it is just so super faint, its not showing up on pics. I guess there is a good chance that this is an indent. It showed too fast to be an evap.
I have no other tests to confirm, and due to craziness at work, i will not be able to get some until Friday. I will have to send dh to buy, was hoping to keep it a surprise... But i gotta know soon.


----------



## Bloblo

Jackson, congratulations!

Nixnax, well done! Wow!


----------



## mdscpa

*Congratulations to those BFPs'*


AFM, i think I really did ovulate yesterday, got a sharp temp rise today higher than all my previous temps since CD32 (pre-spotting) this kind of rise makes me think I just O'ed. I was only expecting 96-ish temps jump not 97-ish and if it's really O then it's so early than my expectation. Making me a little disappointed with our timing. This anov cycle really destroyed my cycle and BD timing. :growlmad: :cry: I was supposed to take one of my digi OPKs last night but then i decided to just wait tomorrow evening to test as I really thought i won't have this sharp rise today. I was wrong. :cry: I'll still pee on it though as planned and for sure I'll get an answer. Praying now that i really O this time.


Here's a couple of my chart craziness.


*Chart Overlay (Cycle Day)* - I may be right on track and I might still be gearing up to O because today's temp is almost the same with my BFP and Anov cycles. If i don't get another rise in the next couple of days, :sex: on CD18-CD21 (from spotting),Oct. 19th - 22nd, is our plan.


Spoiler



*Chart Overlay (Ovulation Day)* - Already prepared the overlay just in case i really did O. I did start having a pulsating pain on my right side for the past 2 days so maybe that's a sign. 


Spoiler



*FF Chart - After Splitting* - Here, temp rise is really noticeable. Early ovulation if i disregard my anov cycle and start from spotting as CD1.


Spoiler


----------



## Nixnax

Bloblo said:


> Omg, i have a line. Its 11dpo and i just tested woth fmu. A line started showing after 2min. BUT it is just so super faint, its not showing up on pics. I guess there is a good chance that this is an indent. It showed too fast to be an evap.
> I have no other tests to confirm, and due to craziness at work, i will not be able to get some until Friday. I will have to send dh to buy, was hoping to keep it a surprise... But i gotta know soon.

Ah good luck, I hope it gets darker


----------



## Tove

:hugs: to those with AF!

Congrats jacksonl8805, nice :bfp:!!

Bloblo, omg! FX for your next test!!

Mdacpa, sorry you're having such a long cycle! Looking at the last chart you posted it really looks like you ovulated like you said. And your timing is actually pretty good! It can't be easy to get the timing right with such long cycles. FX for you!

As for me, still spotting even though AF ended 5 days ago. So I'm waiting for my gynecologist to call back. Hopefully they can book me in because this is not normal for me.


----------



## Mikallauren

Hi everyone new to the site &#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57340; So my cycles are very regular 28 days and I O'ed on the 5th of October with opk and I'm 12dpo today af is due on the 19th but I've been getting horrible lower back pain for the last week with yesterday being the worst! This is definitely new to me as I only get back pain on the day of af.... this wait is killing me! My husband and I have been ttc for 5 months now I hope this is our month! I've had other weird symptoms too I will test on the 19th!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Tove.... :hugs: I just really hope i O'ed this time and not have a cumulative anov cycle. About the BD maybe i'm just a little disappointed because we have planned to always hit -2,-1,O,+1 for so long and seeing -1 blank on FF makes me sad/mad. Enough.... enough...... I should just be thankful that I may have ovulated.

Hi Mikalauren - :wave: :hugs: The TWW is really hard and holding yourself to test until 14dpo makes it even harder. Good luck and :dust: to you....


----------



## TTC74

Looks like 1 DPO for me!


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74, looks like we are cycle buddies. I'm suspecting I'm 1 dpo today as well.


----------



## Mikallauren

Mikallauren said:


> Hi everyone new to the site &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; So my cycles are very regular 28 days and I O'ed on the 5th of October with opk and I'm 12dpo today af is due on the 19th but I've been getting horrible lower back pain for the last week with yesterday being the worst! This is definitely new to me as I only get back pain on the day of af.... this wait is killing me! My husband and I have been ttc for 5 months now I hope this is our month! I've had other weird symptoms too I will test on the 19th!




mdscpa said:


> Thanks Tove.... :hugs: I just really hope i O'ed this time and not have a cumulative anov cycle. About the BD maybe i'm just a little disappointed because we have planned to always hit -2,-1,O,+1 for so long and seeing -1 blank on FF makes me sad/mad. Enough.... enough...... I should just be thankful that I may have ovulated.
> 
> Hi Mikalauren - :wave: :hugs: The TWW is really hard and holding yourself to test until 14dpo makes it even harder. Good luck and :dust: to you....

mdscpa :wave: :hugs: it's so hard I don't get pregnant very easy even with my son who's now 9 not sure what the deal is but I got checked out everything seems fine my body is just stubborn I guess lol :dust: to you too I hope we get our bfp soon :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Maybe the timing isn't just right. It took us 4 years to conceive our son. 

3 years not preventing, thought it will just happen but nope.
1 year actively trying (only temped for 5 consecutive cycles before :bfp:)

I do have issues ovulating so that's why it took us all those time to conceive.


FX for you hun. Hope your symptoms means you really are pregnant. 




:dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## Dream143r

Big Congrats Jackson!


----------



## Alligator

Congrats on the bfp and sorry for bfn ladies!!! Plenty of time left to get positives!! 

Afm - waiting to O! CD12, started OPKs and negatives but its getting there. I Od CD15 last time so DH and I have started BDing and will until CD15 or 16. Yay!


----------



## Mikallauren

Ya maybe your right... ya my husband and I have been together for 9 years married for 1 and I've never been on birth control never used any form of prevention but wasn't actively trying just thought it would happen too but it hasn't so the last 5 months we've actually been trying everything we can with opk pre seed prenatals the only thing I haven't tried is temping is it a special type of thermometer? I heard that's the best way to check O. Thanks I hope so! I'll keep you updated! And good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## Dill

Mikallauren said:


> Ya maybe your right... ya my husband and I have been together for 9 years married for 1 and I've never been on birth control never used any form of prevention but wasn't actively trying just thought it would happen too but it hasn't so the last 5 months we've actually been trying everything we can with opk pre seed prenatals the only thing I haven't tried is temping is it a special type of thermometer? I heard that's the best way to check O. Thanks I hope so! I'll keep you updated! And good luck to you :hugs:

Yes, you'll need a BBT thermometer. They're inexpensive on Amazon. :) I really recommend FertilityFriend for charting!

Bloblo, FX for tomorrow's test! That is exciting!

AFM, today is 10dpo and I got a BFN on my morning test. My symptoms are loud and proud, but I think that's just my body betraying me. :lol: AF is due in 2 days. I'll keep POAS in the mornings, but I suspect I'll be joining the November thread by the end of the week.


----------



## mdscpa

Mikallauren said:


> Ya maybe your right... ya my husband and I have been together for 9 years married for 1 and I've never been on birth control never used any form of prevention but wasn't actively trying just thought it would happen too but it hasn't so the last 5 months we've actually been trying everything we can with opk pre seed prenatals the only thing I haven't tried is temping is it a special type of thermometer? I heard that's the best way to check O. Thanks I hope so! I'll keep you updated! And good luck to you :hugs:

I bought mine online. Just look for basal body thermometer. I do hope you won't need it though and you get your :bfp: this cycle. Temping really helps in many ways like knowing when you O'ed, knowing your fertile window and your lutheal phase and of course when to expect AF. OPK alone, for me, isn't enough because sometimes you get a surge that ovulation is imminent but doesn't occur. With temping you'll see when it'll happen. Only downside is you get to see Ovulation once it occurred. Temping a couple of months will help you know your cycle and when your O might happen. 


Does anyone here know/used evening primrose oil (EPO)? I might give it a try next cycle if this one is a bust.
 



Attached Files:







61lcPx4t2yL._SL1500_.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Alligator

I bought some EPO but totally forgot to use it this cycle... oops!! Might yet next cycle if we have no luck.


----------



## TTC74

Don't know anything about EPO. I use DHEA but it's only recommended for those old ladies like me out there and for those with low ovarian reserve (also like me) out there. It did wonders bringing about my LO!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Bloblo said:


> Jackson, congratulations!
> 
> Nixnax, well done! Wow!

Yes, congrats!!

And definitely well done Nixnax!!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Ladies... I'm CD 37!! No AF (or signs of her) and BFN today.
I know I'm not out till she shows but I'm definitely getting frustrated.. and feel out.
I've had 3 periods since coming off depo. And I definitely O'd last month for sure.
Breasts still tender, still peeing a ton, a little queasy but nothing serious.
I guess I have to wait it out.


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Jackson. 

How exciting Blobo! Hope you get a nice bright line tomorrow! 

AFM, temp still up so ovulation should be confirmed tomorrow as long as over 97.65.
Got that one well times insem in so I think I have a good shot.


----------



## TTC74

I kind of have a deal going with my husband where I run all purchases by him before I click buy - not for approval but just so we can chat about it since I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately. I ran a purchase by him today that included a bunch of my favorite cheapie tests and he said I should place the order without hesitating! Of course, that's probably to keep me from ordering FRERs. What he doesn't know is that I have 11 of them under my cabinet! What he doesn't know doesn't hurt him. :winkwink:


----------



## Dill

Sounds promising, Cppeace! :D Looking good, too!


----------



## Dream143r

TTC74 said:


> I kind of have a deal going with my husband where I run all purchases by him before I click buy - not for approval but just so we can chat about it since I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately. I ran a purchase by him today that included a bunch of my favorite cheapie tests and he said I should place the order without hesitating! Of course, that's probably to keep me from ordering FRERs. What he doesn't know is that I have 11 of them under my cabinet! What he doesn't know doesn't hurt him. :winkwink:

hahahahaahaha I love it!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

TTC74 said:


> I kind of have a deal going with my husband where I run all purchases by him before I click buy - not for approval but just so we can chat about it since I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately. I ran a purchase by him today that included a bunch of my favorite cheapie tests and he said I should place the order without hesitating! Of course, that's probably to keep me from ordering FRERs. What he doesn't know is that I have 11 of them under my cabinet! What he doesn't know doesn't hurt him. :winkwink:

I think that is an excellent idea. Especially since we've just agreed to do the same. I spend less if I run it by him first. I told him to not let me go to the store anymore either lol because I'll go in for one thing and end up spending $60 on things we "need". Since we started doing that, we've started having some semblance of savings lol


----------



## Sarahtonyn

Hi everyone, I haven't posted for awhile so just wanted to share an update. Congrats to all those BFP's! Very exciting! 

I am currently 4dpo on our 7th cycle. I went to my OB last week and had a blood draw to check for AMH and maybe some other hormones. I have an appt tomorrow afternoon to review the results. My husband is going next week to have a sperm analysis. I have mixed feelings...sad that we have to look into things, but looking forward to having some answers. I will update when I have some results. Good luck to all those waiting to test!


----------



## Nixnax

mdscpa said:


> Mikallauren said:
> 
> 
> Ya maybe your right... ya my husband and I have been together for 9 years married for 1 and I've never been on birth control never used any form of prevention but wasn't actively trying just thought it would happen too but it hasn't so the last 5 months we've actually been trying everything we can with opk pre seed prenatals the only thing I haven't tried is temping is it a special type of thermometer? I heard that's the best way to check O. Thanks I hope so! I'll keep you updated! And good luck to you :hugs:
> 
> I bought mine online. Just look for basal body thermometer. I do hope you won't need it though and you get your :bfp: this cycle. Temping really helps in many ways like knowing when you O'ed, knowing your fertile window and your lutheal phase and of course when to expect AF. OPK alone, for me, isn't enough because sometimes you get a surge that ovulation is imminent but doesn't occur. With temping you'll see when it'll happen. Only downside is you get to see Ovulation once it occurred. Temping a couple of months will help you know your cycle and when your O might happen.
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know/used evening primrose oil (EPO)? I might give it a try next cycle if this one is a bust.Click to expand...

I used EPO this cycle but I cant say that I noticed a difference. It can take a couple of months to build up though. Ill be using it again next cycle if this one doesnt work out.


----------



## Nixnax

SS_Momma_of_2 said:


> Bloblo said:
> 
> 
> Jackson, congratulations!
> 
> Nixnax, well done! Wow!
> 
> Yes, congrats!!
> 
> And definitely well done Nixnax!!Click to expand...

Ha ha thanks. It wasnt planned, we just kinda went a little crazy


----------



## TTC74

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I kind of have a deal going with my husband where I run all purchases by him before I click buy - not for approval but just so we can chat about it since I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately. I ran a purchase by him today that included a bunch of my favorite cheapie tests and he said I should place the order without hesitating! Of course, that's probably to keep me from ordering FRERs. What he doesn't know is that I have 11 of them under my cabinet! What he doesn't know doesn't hurt him. :winkwink:
> 
> I think that is an excellent idea. Especially since we've just agreed to do the same. I spend less if I run it by him first. I told him to not let me go to the store anymore either lol because I'll go in for one thing and end up spending $60 on things we "need". Since we started doing that, we've started having some semblance of savings lolClick to expand...

We've got a trip planned to Disney in a few weeks. So, we can use all the savings we can get!


----------



## jacksonl8805

TTC74 said:


> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I kind of have a deal going with my husband where I run all purchases by him before I click buy - not for approval but just so we can chat about it since I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately. I ran a purchase by him today that included a bunch of my favorite cheapie tests and he said I should place the order without hesitating! Of course, that's probably to keep me from ordering FRERs. What he doesn't know is that I have 11 of them under my cabinet! What he doesn't know doesn't hurt him. :winkwink:
> 
> I think that is an excellent idea. Especially since we've just agreed to do the same. I spend less if I run it by him first. I told him to not let me go to the store anymore either lol because I'll go in for one thing and end up spending $60 on things we "need". Since we started doing that, we've started having some semblance of savings lolClick to expand...
> 
> We've got a trip planned to Disney in a few weeks. So, we can use all the savings we can get!Click to expand...

We are heading to Disneyworld in a few weeks also!! :)


----------



## Boognishrises

I went in for blood work this morning but I also started bleeding like right after. At least this way they'll be able to see how my progesterone was affected with the suppositories but I'm out this month. I was four days late. I still haven't decided if I want to do more blood work to determine why I'm having miscarriages or if I want to wait until the new year when we start new insurance that might possibly pay for more right now our insurance plan that are job my job moved to does not pay for anything for infertility.


----------



## TTC74

jacksonl8805 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I kind of have a deal going with my husband where I run all purchases by him before I click buy - not for approval but just so we can chat about it since I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately. I ran a purchase by him today that included a bunch of my favorite cheapie tests and he said I should place the order without hesitating! Of course, that's probably to keep me from ordering FRERs. What he doesn't know is that I have 11 of them under my cabinet! What he doesn't know doesn't hurt him. :winkwink:
> 
> I think that is an excellent idea. Especially since we've just agreed to do the same. I spend less if I run it by him first. I told him to not let me go to the store anymore either lol because I'll go in for one thing and end up spending $60 on things we "need". Since we started doing that, we've started having some semblance of savings lolClick to expand...
> 
> We've got a trip planned to Disney in a few weeks. So, we can use all the savings we can get!Click to expand...
> 
> We are heading to Disneyworld in a few weeks also!! :)Click to expand...

Surely not the week of 11/12?


----------



## Nuthatch

Congrats to the new bfps and good luck to everyone just entering the tww!

I am 9dpo and have been SICK the whole time with some demented head cold. I took a test this morning (oops) and thought I saw something in the time frame and then it had a massive indent when it dried so who knows. 9dpo really is too early for anything reliable to show up anyway. Will continue to test. Temp is still good, but could start plummeting as early as tomorrow. I have also had very soft cramps for 2 days (which usually happens from about 8 dpo)... otherwise.... nothing. My boobs aren't even sore.


----------



## jacksonl8805

TTC74 said:


> jacksonl8805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I kind of have a deal going with my husband where I run all purchases by him before I click buy - not for approval but just so we can chat about it since I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately. I ran a purchase by him today that included a bunch of my favorite cheapie tests and he said I should place the order without hesitating! Of course, that's probably to keep me from ordering FRERs. What he doesn't know is that I have 11 of them under my cabinet! What he doesn't know doesn't hurt him. :winkwink:
> 
> I think that is an excellent idea. Especially since we've just agreed to do the same. I spend less if I run it by him first. I told him to not let me go to the store anymore either lol because I'll go in for one thing and end up spending $60 on things we "need". Since we started doing that, we've started having some semblance of savings lolClick to expand...
> 
> We've got a trip planned to Disney in a few weeks. So, we can use all the savings we can get!Click to expand...
> 
> We are heading to Disneyworld in a few weeks also!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Surely not the week of 11/12?Click to expand...

We are there the 11-18!


----------



## TTC74

jacksonl8805 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksonl8805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> We've got a trip planned to Disney in a few weeks. So, we can use all the savings we can get!
> 
> We are heading to Disneyworld in a few weeks also!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Surely not the week of 11/12?Click to expand...
> 
> We are there the 11-18!Click to expand...
> 
> Darn! I was hoping we could meet up. Well, have a blast! We'll be going with out 8.5 month old. So, it should be quite an adventure!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Alligator

I am jealous of you girls I love Disney!!!


----------



## Tove

Welcome Mikallauren!

Sorry about AF Boog :( :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

And i got a solid face last night.... either it's just a leftover LH surge or im just about to O. It's hard to tell coz i didn't test the previous day. With DS i got a solid face 2 nights before a temp drop or O. We shall see tomorrow's temp. I even took a pic of the digi's stick for comparison to my previous opks. This means :sex: :sex: :sex: :blush: :haha:


Previous OPKs taken morning (left) and evening (night)

https://i57.tinypic.com/qzjk7t.jpg



Last night's test: 






Today's temp made it almost the same as my previous chart. Really need to have :sex: just in case i haven't O'ed yet.


----------



## echo

Congrats Mrs. and Boog and anyone else I missed! This thread moves fast. 

I also put my legs in the air, for a half hour. I have to look at my ultrasound. The dr didn't tell me anything besides "everything looks normal".

9dpo here. Symptom spotting myself insane. Fertility specialist appointment is next month, so if this isn't my month, there is hope.


----------



## thencomesbebe

mdscpa said:


> And i got a solid face last night.... either it's just a leftover LH surge or im just about to O. It's hard to tell coz i didn't test the previous day. With DS i got a solid face 2 nights before a temp drop or O. We shall see tomorrow's temp. I even took a pic of the digi's stick for comparison to my previous opks. This means :sex: :sex: :sex: :blush:
> 
> Woot woot! Yay! Get it done!
> 
> AFM I just started having O cramping today so bring on the baby dust! DH and I have been at it :sex: for the last three days so tonight and tomorrow we'll get a couple more :spermy: in lol!


----------



## Bloblo

Bfn today, but no sign of the witch yet (due today). Might just be that vitex is increasing my lp. My cm is super stretchy though, dunno what to think about it. I think my body is just being a bitch :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for the bfn bloblo.... Might still be early. Looking at your chart you could have o'ed a day later after your +opk. As long as the witch is not showing it's ugly face you still have a chance. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

thencomesbebe said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> And i got a solid face last night.... either it's just a leftover LH surge or im just about to O. It's hard to tell coz i didn't test the previous day. With DS i got a solid face 2 nights before a temp drop or O. We shall see tomorrow's temp. I even took a pic of the digi's stick for comparison to my previous opks. This means :sex: :sex: :sex: :blush:
> 
> Woot woot! Yay! Get it done!
> 
> AFM I just started having O cramping today so bring on the baby dust! DH and I have been at it :sex: for the last three days so tonight and tomorrow we'll get a couple more :spermy: in lol!Click to expand...

Gonna do our :sex: in 3-4 more days just in case, will be less depending on my temp tomorrow or the next. CM though became watery now, still clear like ewcm but only stretchable of up to .5".


----------



## Alligator

We are maybe O buddies mdscpa! I got a positive OPK this AM. I suspect O tomorrow or Friday. Last cycle I got a positive CD13 and O'd CD15. Today is CD13 for me, so it could follow the same pattern. Last cycle my positive on 13 wasn't until the evening though, and I had a positive with FMU today (I tested the morning of CD13 last cycle and it was close but not quite there). So I might be 12 or so hours ahead and maybe ovulate earlier? Tough to say! Have some watery CM today again, and we BD this AM. Will continue tomorrow-Friday/Saturday just in case.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Still no BFP... CD 38. Witch still hasn't made an attempt either.
So confused!!


----------



## Tove

Alligator, FX for ovulation soon. Hope this is your cycle! Timing sounds great!

Ss momma, do you temp or use OPKs? I mean, are you sure about your ovulation date? Maybe you ovulated late?


----------



## Dill

Another BFN for me this morning. AF is due Friday, but my chart is looking like it may happen tomorrow. I suspect that I'm genuinely out this month. I won't be too upset if it comes a little early -- that makes me 1 day closer to my next cycle so we can try again!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Dill. Maybe it will still surprise you. 

AFM. Got cross hairs this morn and as I ovulated a day early I will start testing on the 25th instead of the 26th as put earlier. You can adjust or leave it. Either is fine for me. 

I got some odd slimy, not stretchy enough to be ew but slick and slimy, yesterday. Don't recall that ever happening that soon after ovulation before. Sign of conception perhaps? It definitely means there was a brief estrogen surge. I usually get straigh creamy until just before AF. 

Anywho about 7 days till I start testing.


----------



## mdscpa

Alligator said:


> We are maybe O buddies mdscpa! I got a positive OPK this AM. I suspect O tomorrow or Friday. Last cycle I got a positive CD13 and O'd CD15. Today is CD13 for me, so it could follow the same pattern. Last cycle my positive on 13 wasn't until the evening though, and I had a positive with FMU today (I tested the morning of CD13 last cycle and it was close but not quite there). So I might be 12 or so hours ahead and maybe ovulate earlier? Tough to say! Have some watery CM today again, and we BD this AM. Will continue tomorrow-Friday/Saturday just in case.


Nice to have some O buddies. :hugs: :friends: I'm guessing you will on CD15...You are well covered if you go with the BD plan. FX for you hun.





SS_Momma_of_2 said:


> Still no BFP... CD 38. Witch still hasn't made an attempt either.
> So confused!!

I agree with Tove. Maybe you O'ed late and your :bfp: will show very soon.... I understand how hard it is to be in the TWW for so long. I'm looking at my FF mobile app and it says 17 days late no bfp... :growlmad: but at least i know i didn't ovulate last cycle and just waiting or have already ovulated this time. :hugs: Why can't we be pregnant when we wanted to?


----------



## Alligator

My fingers crossed for you as well, md! I'm thinking 15 too based off last cycle but I am a bit ahead so tomorrow is also possible. But, prepared for Friday if it follows like last cycle!

Thanks Tove! x


----------



## NovaStar

It's been a while since I've posted here...

I'm in the TWW and on about 6 DPO. We've been trying to #2 for 15 months now. :( We conceived my daughter in two months so we're feeling pretty discouraged. Doctor says nothing is wrong...we're just not getting pregnant. 

We've been doing preseed for about 6 months, I take raspberry leaf supplements, I just started fertility yoga, and my husband has been taking Maca Root for about 2.5 months. Not sure if any of it will help at all. For a while I took an herbal fertility supplement and it made my cycle shorter. Usually they are 30-32 days and on the supplement it became 27-28 days and I ovulated sooner, too. I stopped taking it because I became discouraged. I'm probably stupid for stopping it, but I feel like if the doctor says we're okay then maybe I don't need too much help. I know...stupid.

Anyways...anxiously awaiting testing time. My period is due on the 26th so I'll just wait for it to come. I used to test days before, but now I feel like it just wastes tests. Especially since it's become a pattern that I pee on an expensive test, wipe, and see blood. *sigh*

Baby dust to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Tove

Cppeace, moved you to the 25th! :)

As for me, BDing starts tonight :D should have started yesterday but I was too tired and I'm not feeling too motivated this time around...


----------



## Alligator

Good luck to you Nova! So frustrating it's taken so long. I hope this is your month. xx


----------



## Dill

:hugs: Lots of baby dust to you, Nova! I hope that this is your cycle and you get your sticky bean this month!!!

:dust:

:dust:

:dust:


----------



## Desire2Mom

Well, lab yesterday was only 13 and I woke up today cramping and bleeding. I called my fertility clinic and they said stop the progesterone, I'm starting to miscarry. :cry:


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Desire :hugs:


----------



## Bloblo

Desire2Mom said:


> Well, lab yesterday was only 13 and I woke up today cramping and bleeding. I called my fertility clinic and they said stop the progesterone, I'm starting to miscarry. :cry:

Im so sorry. Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Oh desire, so sorry to read that update. I'm sending you hugs. This sucks for you, but you are not alone. xx


----------



## Alligator

Tove said:


> Cppeace, moved you to the 25th! :)
> 
> As for me, BDing starts tonight :D should have started yesterday but I was too tired and I'm not feeling too motivated this time around...

We are only a couple days behind each other, yay!


----------



## Dill

Desire2Mom said:


> Well, lab yesterday was only 13 and I woke up today cramping and bleeding. I called my fertility clinic and they said stop the progesterone, I'm starting to miscarry. :cry:

Oh Desire, I am so very sorry! :hugs: :cry:


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Tove said:


> Alligator, FX for ovulation soon. Hope this is your cycle! Timing sounds great!
> 
> Ss momma, do you temp or use OPKs? I mean, are you sure about your ovulation date? Maybe you ovulated late?


I only used OPK and tracked my cycle.
I had positive OPK on the 24th of September.

I wasn't sure if it was positive but it was soooo dark and thick.
Even if I O'd the week later I still should see something by now.


----------



## NovaStar

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies. :)

Desire, I'm so sorry. That sucks so much. *hugs*


----------



## Nuthatch

I am so sorry, Desire. :hugs:


----------



## CheshireDucky

Oh, Desire... I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I just saw the news Desire. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Nuthatch

10dpo and just got a super squinter line (dh can't even see it). It came up within two minutes and seeeems like it has color, but that could be wishful thinking. Probably an indent in the test, tbh. Will post the picture and see if it survives the upload...lol
 



Attached Files:







20171018_211415.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Pixie2982

So sorry desire :hugs:

Nuthatch I see that line :)


----------



## Alligator

Nuthatch I see that clearly!! Its faint but it popped out at me right away.


----------



## Mom15

That looks very positive to me Nuthatch!


----------



## Cppeace

I definitely see that nuthatch! hope it's clearer tomorrow! fx!


----------



## CheshireDucky

I see the line, Nuthatch! FX it gets darker!

:dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Super clear to me nuthatch


----------



## thencomesbebe

Just woke up and saw all the posts, Desire, I am so so sorry. :hugs: <3


----------



## mdscpa

That's just unfair, Desire... :hugs: Im so sorry.... :cry:


----------



## MissMymmy

Hey girls; I'm back again in the dreaded 2WW! I've actually not done any ovulation tracking this month as I'm trying to not stress myself out like I did last month :haha:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Miss, I am right behind you, I will be in my tww in just a couple days, happy to join you! xoxo


----------



## Bloblo

Im having af type cramps, so pretty sure that im out for October. Didn't test today, but yesterday was a clear bfn. Had some tan coloured cm too, so think its af starting to spot through.
Only my temps are not showing af yet, so not sure how long i will be waiting for the witch. (my temp drop is normally either day before or day of af showing up).


----------



## becsboo

good luck ladies and :hugs: to all that af has arrived


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining so late.

Congrats to all who got there bfp. X

Fingers crossed for all waiting to test. X

And sorry to all that got AF and fingers crossed for your new cycle. I no how disheartening it is. X

Im 26 & been ttc#2 for seven years, with pcos (lean) and male factor. We have a miracle DD conceived naturally and I'm currently dpo14. Lp is normally 13 so I'm due today. So far no AF but both PMS and pg symptoms. So well see. Xx

Good luck to all xx


----------



## mdscpa

Hi :wave: Jess.... FX you're cooking a bean in there. When are you going to test?


:dust:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya hun, thank you. I'll be testing in a hour and 20 mins just holding a wee, as my FMU always seems to be weak. Can't wait I'm busting to go so bad, but wanna wait out the 3 hour hold as I only got one test left. I did one on dpo12 two days ago but I wasn't sure if it was evap or really thin line it appears to be pink but not visible on picture. I normally have tender sides from ribs to hips and tender cervix the day before AF or the day its due and also loads of night sweats for a day or few before AF but had none of this. The only thing is I have slight headaches on and off and rumbling tummy on and off which are AF signs for me, but they are normally constant not on and off. Its so nerve recking and I've had a few bfps before now (during ttc#2) but then had heavy clotting bleeds. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh and I hope you don't mind me saying I took a look at your chart and from what I see I would say you probably ovulated today. I'll keep a eye on it for ya, but if you have you'll have cross hairs soon. Have you done anything differrent that could have delayed ovulation? just you seem to have a lot shorter cycles before now. Xx


----------



## mdscpa

Can't wait to see your another surprise :bfp: and those symptoms you are having are somewhat PG related.

I'm a chart stalker as well so i don't mind. I didn't do or take anything that could have delayed my O this long. After birth, i always have a monthly period not the same date but close to each other. It was in August when we started actively trying and charting for baby#2, and that's when it all started. Maybe it's stressing me so bad TTC and it now affected my O. I did spot two days after my expected period (Sept. 30) so maybe that's the start of my new cycle and I'm still on track. I will split the chart once O is confirmed. Played my chart earlier and if i get 3 high temps then O will be today. But if not and it continued low, i will definitely see a doc to jumpstart my period. I can't take 2 mos anovulatory cycle in a row. I need a fresh start.


----------



## Pixie2982

Welcome Jessica, it will happen for you, hopefully this is the one :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thanks pixie and congrats on pregnancy. x

Mdscpa ive had a cycle that lasted 7-8 weeks before, I feel your frustration. You should defo pop to doctors if cross hairs don't come but hopefully they will and fingers crossed for ya x

Did the test and it seems to be negative, my periods lately are pretty much like clock work, as its a neg I will expect AF today, although It took ages to find out I was pregnant with DD, but had mc bfp at dpo7 one cycle and another mc bfp at dpo10. So I lose hope too. Is there such thing as a slow progesterone riser? Just a bfn at dpo14 Is a bummer. Xx


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about the bfn Jess... :hugs: hope the :witch: stays away and you just implanted late. Sorry for mc bfps u had. Your rainbow baby will come soon.

Took test few minutes ago had to ask DH to buy me some more. And its not as strong as last night but i think its still positive. What do you ladies think? I will test again tomorrow to see if it starts to fade.

https://i.imgur.com/i3E5U2F.jpg


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I'm officially out. The witch showed up with a vengeance this morning.
Considering my wedding is August 25 next summer, I have to be careful not to get pregnant this month. Wouldn't you know that something that has literally consumed me these last months is now going to be the complete opposite.

I have been thinking so long and hard about it and I desperately want to expand our awesome little family. I'm going to put aside my thoughts of not wanting to get married pregnant. I just can't go into labour at my wedding &#129315;.
So.. I'm going to be careful this month and get right back on the TTC train next month.

This really has consumed me though and has been so stressful so I'm going to step away for a bit. I will be back though. I'm just not sure I'm going to be so focused on tracking and testing. We'll see though.


You are all such lovely ladies. I want to congratulate anyone with a BFP and I want to sprinkle the most baby dust I can to all TTC!!

See some of you soon.


----------



## Pixie2982

Thanks Jessica 

It took me 7 years too :) 

I will highly recommend the clearblue fertility monitor(sticks are slightly expensive each month but very worth it, I got mine for half price on eBay) though because my cycles were highly irregular too, even worse many years ago and my longest cycle was 56 days but docs couldn&#8217;t say it was pcos or not :/ because I only had 1 out of 3 symptoms


----------



## TJF24

Hoping to test on the 29th . I think that will make me 11dpo! Hoping for a BFP!


----------



## Alligator

Oh SS I'm sorry about AF :( I think that pregnant brides look radiant...so I will for you that that will be you!! <3

Good luck Jess - I hope AF stays away! I am sorry about your struggles. It's so hard. xx

Md - that looks positive to me!!!! I also got a positive this morning (got my first 24 hours earlier yesterday) BUT also got a temp rise. Any chart stalkers want to talk a look? I am thinking given the huge rise I O'd yesterday? Was expecting Friday!!! Bodies are weird.


----------



## mdscpa

Tomorrow's temp and another opk would confirm no more surge i think. But will bd again midnight just in case my temp would stay low tomorrow. At least this time i took opks to unlike last month. Fx i am o'ing now....

Ali, it looks like you Oed yesterday. Sorry its not as per our expectation. But like i said at least you BD perfectly. -1 and O day is the best day to conceive i mean higher chances. Fx for u.


----------



## napamermaid

Im testing next friday.
Ttc no 4 and its consuming me. Normally have a 28 day cycle but had a 23 day cycle last month. Took ovulation tests that have clarified just confusion for me (you can see pics in ovulation tests). Ive been temping since cd10 as had to order new bbt and that hasnt helped really. I put last sat as positive but amnt sure. Would any ladies experienced in charting take a look and see if you feel that test was positive? 
No temp rise after so it makes no sense.


----------



## Cppeace

mdscpa said:


> Sorry about the bfn Jess... :hugs: hope the :witch: stays away and you just implanted late. Sorry for mc bfps u had. Your rainbow baby will come soon.
> 
> Took test few minutes ago had to ask DH to buy me some more. And its not as strong as last night but i think its still positive. What do you ladies think? I will test again tomorrow to see if it starts to fade.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/i3E5U2F.jpg

If the control is the one on the left, next to the C then that isn't a true positive. Some women need more sensitive tests than others as they don't get much surge and some need less sensitive as they can get almost positives for several days/weeks before a true positive and a few of them.


----------



## Alligator

Does look like I o'd yesterday which is unexpected and weird...BUT I think I O'd earlier than anticipated with my pregnancy as I measured ahead when I learned about the loss, so maybe that's just how my body is sometimes. I O'd cd15 last time and cd13 today so it's not like it's a huge variance. I am glad we started BD early, before the positive OPK!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Ccpeace - i got same opk yesterday. Morning opk was sure negative as its so light. Evening opk was sure positive because they are same color. Test today was taken this afternoon its lighter than last night but waaaaayyy too dark than yesterday morning... im going to test again tomorrow just to be sure O have passed.


----------



## Alligator

My bad MD I read that test wrong, as cppeace says it's negative (sorry I was looking at it the wrong way!), the surge is on the way out!


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hi all. AF got me yesterday.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

mdscpa said:


> Sorry about the bfn Jess... :hugs: hope the :witch: stays away and you just implanted late. Sorry for mc bfps u had. Your rainbow baby will come soon.
> 
> Took test few minutes ago had to ask DH to buy me some more. And its not as strong as last night but i think its still positive. What do you ladies think? I will test again tomorrow to see if it starts to fade.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/i3E5U2F.jpg

Thanks hun, your test looks a little off of positive, but I noticed someone said about sensitivity, its true definitely true, I can only use clear blue or internet cheapies, other brands give me a nearly positive when I have actually ovulated.

Fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pixie2982 said:


> Thanks Jessica
> 
> It took me 7 years too :)
> 
> I will highly recommend the clearblue fertility monitor(sticks are slightly expensive each month but very worth it, I got mine for half price on eBay) though because my cycles were highly irregular too, even worse many years ago and my longest cycle was 56 days but docs couldnt say it was pcos or not :/ because I only had 1 out of 3 symptoms

Hiya hun, I have tried these on many cycles. From the ovulation device to the monitor. Sperm friendly lubes, menstrual cups (to hold sperm by cervix), clomid and more, but thanks for advice. Oh wow really, I have a pearl of cysts on both ovary's and symptoms but from what I no I'm not insulin resistant. I conceived first child first cycle, I did not expect this when ttc#2. Was there anythin you did different the month you conceived? Xx


----------



## Alligator

Sorry to hear, Amanda. Fx for next month for you. Be kind to yourself!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sorry to the ladies who got AF. Fingers crossed for your new cycle on a new moon. Which means your cycles are in line with the lunar moon. Xx

Alligator thank you, it defo is. I had a look at your chart I reckon you will get cross hairs for cd13 or 14. Good luck xxx

As momma 2 thanks. Xx

Still no af as of yet? Only normally AF symptom as present is on off headache. Xx

Anyone know which link to copy and past to share chart on fertility friend. Can't remember its been a while. Xx


----------



## Alligator

Thank you Jessica - I think so too! My chart this month is weird and so much more up and down than last. But that didn't do me any good last month so maybe that's a good thing!


----------



## Cppeace

to share your chart as part of your signature you need the share link that is labeled bbCode Code .


----------



## sarah34

Hi can anyone help please? Ive been using on step cheapie opks from amazon and have yet to get a positive. I ran out last night so quickly bought some opks from boots to tide me over until my amazon delivery. 

Took a boots and a one step this afternoon, same time, same pee and this was the result. Anyone know why they are so different? The boots one is a lot darker, dont think its positive though? Had some ewcm today so think I am close but really want to see a pos opk this month xx
 



Attached Files:







2E3AE905-0B25-4E43-B677-6A64D2D8EF23.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Dill

Different tests will have different levels of sensitivity. Ultimately, all that matters is whether or not your test line is at least as dark as the control line. You're not quite there yet!

Sorry for the witch arriving, Amanda. :hugs:

Another day, another BFN for me. AF is due tomorrow. I know I said I wouldn't test again unless I was late, but, well, it's me we're talking about. :lol:


----------



## Bloblo

I have a tmi question (cm, blood etc) , hope someone here can help... If it freaks you out, please stop reading niw. 




Im spotting today, but only internally. After checking my cm close to cervix, i cleaned my fingers on some tp, and saw it was pink. Does this count as spotting? There is nothing on tp when i wipe, and my liner is clean at the end of the day. Af is officially late now, but dunno if this means she is on her way or if this is just super late implantation. Any crazy opinions?
Cycle 15 and my body still tricks me EVERY time...


----------



## Dill

That does count as spotting. How many DPO are you? While somewhat uncommon, implantation can occur as late as 12dpo, and I think spotting usually happens the same day, but sometimes the next day.


----------



## Bloblo

Dill said:


> That does count as spotting. How many DPO are you? While somewhat uncommon, implantation can occur as late as 12dpo, and I think spotting usually happens the same day, but sometimes the next day.

Im on 13dpo, with af due yesterday or at latest today. Its almost 9pm here, so don't think she is showing today either. 
Im soooooo impatient to have an answer, so googling way too much :blush:


----------



## Pixie2982

Jessica well i was using donors so this was my 5th Donor and 3rd cycle with him, and 

I said to my self I&#8217;m not going to stress, I took holiday from work the week I was due to OV just so I limited the amount of stress and just stayed home all week going out very little to get only essentials, and I was determined not to symptom spot in the TWW and I literally had no symptoms whatsoever in the TWW and thought I had no chance and managed not to test until 14 dpo, I managed 9 dpo with IC 10dpo FRER(clear positive)


----------



## Desire2Mom

Ty everyone. I will be going into hiding for a long while. Will probably be a few cycles before I will try again.
Congratulations to everyone getting their BFP, and good luck to all those in the tww.


----------



## FTale

Take care of yourself desire. Hugs. We will see you when you are TTC. Hugs


----------



## Dill

Desire2Mom said:


> Ty everyone. I will be going into hiding for a long while. Will probably be a few cycles before I will try again.
> Congratulations to everyone getting their BFP, and good luck to all those in the tww.

I totally understand. :hugs: Take some time for yourself. I hope we'll see you again soon. <3


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thanks ladies and thanks pixie for sharing your story. Although I'm not using fertility treatment, or donor sperm it still gives me hope. Xx

Bloblo in same boat hun, at due today or yesterday for sure. Bfn today and still no AF. All PMS symptoms have subsided :S confusing. I'm out of tests but am probably gonna wait a few days. If I don't buy tests tomorrow I will buy some Monday. If still not on by then. I'm also not 100% sure the latest implantation is 12dpo, as im always looking at the chart like mine on fertility friend and you can see loads of women don't get bfp's until around dpo17-20+ with implantation dips at dpo14-15 ect. Sometimes even later. Also it all depends on how quickly your hcg rises. Some women don't find out there pregnant until there months gone. So fingers crossed and good luck. Xx

Desire2mom I'm so sorry, and like ftale said take career of your self and see you are back. Big hugs xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all!! AF got me this month so its on to November now.

Massive congrats to those with BFPs and commiserations to those in the same AF boat! here is hoping for a lot more BFPs in here and in November! 

Good luck and baby dust to all who are ovulating now and or yet to test!!


----------



## Nuthatch

Quick update: shadow on IC this morning, but not even as clear as last night. Got new tests today and they were bfn this afternoon. My ICs were pretty sensitive, but i am out of them now. I doubt i am pregnant this cycle. Lots of cramping today. I guess that test last night was a fluke. Will keep testing, but fully expect af in the next few days.


----------



## Alligator

Nuthatch I am so sorry...How infuriating to get a false positive or dodgy test. I have been through that myself...it hurts. Hugs.


----------



## Nuthatch

Thanks, alligator. I dont consider anything positive until i get a solid frer and digital. I have been through this so many times over the last 14 years, i am a little deadened to it. I am not out quite yet, but i have some serious doubts at this point.


----------



## CheshireDucky

So sorry, Nuthatch. False positives are just no fun. :hugs:

AFM: Woke up feeling sick and I've been kinda blah all day. With the weather changing it's not really a surprise. OH is worried about his side of things so he went to the urologist who has ordered up SA. Kinda nervous about it, but staying positive that it'll all work out in the end.


----------



## Lucy42

Hello Fellow October Testers!! 

I am supposed to test on October 29th or 30th as I got Positive OPK'S both days on the 15th and 16th. 

I loved reading this thread and knowing there are others out there like me so I thought I would do a little breakdown to let you guys know where I am at. My husband and I have been married for 5 years and have never used protection; however, we have never seriously tried before either. Considering my age and the fact that I am irregular I am nervous that we may have to have professional medical help but I thought we would read up on everything and try hard for the next six months before taking that route. Here's a bread down of my first serious TTC.

CD 15 & 16 - Positive OPK - Baby Danced both days 
1/2 DPO - High Opk - Major FATIGUE (BD'ed again to be safe)
2/3 DPO - High OPK - Fatigue - Runny Nose 
3/4 DPO (ie Today) - Fatigue - Runny Nose - Major Hot Flash at Target - Sore lower Back

Now like all of you it just a waiting game. Baby Dust To All!


----------



## Bloblo

Damn temp drop :cry:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Blobnlo hope AF stays away. Implantation spotting can happen when AF is actually due, so fingers crossed it will rise tomorrow and you'll Get your bfp. Xx

Temp dropped to but only by 0.03c. Although still no AF off to get tests but don't think I'll test today don't wannantest and AF turns up. Xx


----------



## thencomesbebe

So sorry Nuthatch <3 how frustrating... :hugs:

Ladies, I have a question: what are your activity levels during tww? My DH and I are cyclists, I hadn't been out on the road for about two months, and decided to go for a ride this morning, not too bad just 25mi, we sually do between 30 and 60mi (I O'd on the 18th and we dtd all up through until yesterday, the 19th). I feel a little out of shape and kinda tired, but other than that I feel good. And since I know implantation usually happens between 5-10 DPO I'm not too worried about today's ride affecting anything. But I wanted to know what everyone does as far as exercise and working out during tww?? Mild? Moderate? Take it easy?


----------



## mdscpa

Surge is defo wearing off.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/dfFYFMF.jpg


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

thencomesbebe said:


> So sorry Nuthatch <3 how frustrating... :hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I have a question: what are your activity levels during tww? My DH and I are cyclists, I hadn't been out on the road for about two months, and decided to go for a ride this morning, not too bad just 25mi, we sually do between 30 and 60mi (I O'd on the 18th and we dtd all up through until yesterday, the 19th). I feel a little out of shape and kinda tired, but other than that I feel good. And since I know implantation usually happens between 5-10 DPO I'm not too worried about today's ride affecting anything. But I wanted to know what everyone does as far as exercise and working out during tww?? Mild? Moderate? Take it easy?

Hiya hun, I've read you should only continue what you normally do, if you haven't worked out in a while and you want to do so then its recommended to do something light like yoga. Don't over work your self. Hope that made sense. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

mdscpa said:


> Surge is defo wearing off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/dfFYFMF.jpg

Looks like today could be ovulation day for you hun going by your temp rise today. Keep bd'ing and good luck xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Went shopping and totally forgot to pick up tests... :S 

Didn't realise until I unpacked my shopping lol. Gonna either buy some online if I can Get quick delivery, if not I'll buy some Monday if AF still ain't arrived, as I got home and still no AF. I'm anxious and impatient...

Please god let this be the end of my super long journey ttc.#2.xx


----------



## Bloblo

.... Aaaaaaannndd im out.
Just feel defeated :cry::cry:

On to cycle #16 ](*,)
I know what im doing this weekend :wine:


----------



## mdscpa

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Surge is defo wearing off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/dfFYFMF.jpg
> 
> 
> Looks like today could be ovulation day for you hun going by your temp rise today. Keep bd'ing and good luck xxxClick to expand...

Will do 1 or 2 more bd'ng until that CH appears :haha: never thought i'd miss CH this much.


Bloblo - sorry for AF..... enjoy :wine:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sorry to hear AF got you bloblo, but good luck to your new cycle and enjoy the weekend :) xx

Think af's coming too... Got this horrible stitch like feeling the left side of uterus, a jarring headache and my cm is creamy but tinged super light pink... :( xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

mdscpa said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Surge is defo wearing off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/dfFYFMF.jpg
> 
> 
> Looks like today could be ovulation day for you hun going by your temp rise today. Keep bd'ing and good luck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Will do 1 or 2 more bd'ng until that CH appears :haha: never thought i'd miss CH this much.
> 
> 
> Bloblo - sorry for AF..... enjoy :wine:Click to expand...

I no what you mean hun it feels like a waiting game when it comes to crosshairs. GL xx


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Jess i wish this means implantation and not :witch: spell.... fx for you hun.

Having a bad headache today...... im glad of having it if it means my progesterone is on its way up.


----------



## Alligator

Bebe I am super active (that sounds awful and braggy but I dont mean it like that). I work out 4-6 days a week on average. I plan to keep doing that, obviously I will listen to my body and take it easy if Im sore or tired or sick. But the cycle we got pregnant I kept my activity up throughout my positive test. Your body should be okay with your usual level of activity. So if youre already active, I would continue to be. If you arent, I wouldnt start running marathons or anything but yoga, walking, a bike ride, swimming, probably all okay. More blood flow all around is good right?! My body is used to being pushed in workouts at a high intensity. I see no reason to stop unless my doctor advises or I feel unwell. Otherwise I would only work out 2 weeks out of a month!!


----------



## Alligator

Also - Im sorry to those who AF got :( hugs.


----------



## Bloblo

Thanks for the support ladies!
I was lucky enough to get an appointment at fertility clinic on Wednesday already (i just phoned in). Im hopeful that we can find the cause for it taking soooo long to get and keep a pregnancy. I know i ovulate, and all of my hormone tests have come back normal. (and my underactive thyroid is being treated).
Please think of me this week and keep your fingers crossed that whatever is wrong is also easy to fix.


----------



## Alligator

Bloblo you will be in my prayers. Xo


----------



## mdscpa

Praying for you blo.


----------



## Pixie2982

Bebe, it does sound funny when people ask what they should and shouldn&#8217;t do these days, as I know people that have been drinking and partying up until 6 months gone because they didn&#8217;t know they was pregnant 
My sister didn&#8217;t know she was until 3 months gone and was drinking 

I went to a green day(rock band)concert during my TWW and had a few drinks, I swear that&#8217;s the only thing I done different throughout my years of trying and I got pregnant that cycle, I used to avoid drinking altogether throughout TWW before then and was going to be a one off as I had the tickets for over almost a year 

I think it all depends on mind set in my opinion


----------



## Pixie2982

Good luck blo :)


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thanks ladies!! I appreciate the input, I guess I'm just nervous, because even though my doctor says I'm super fertile, I've never been pregnant before...


----------



## thencomesbebe

I'm so sorry Blo <3 treat yourself this weekend! Have Soft cheese, wine, and salami!!!! That's my favorite, favorite snack ever.


----------



## Alligator

If youve just started trying in September its totally normal for perfectly fertile people to take 6 months or more to get pregnant! I know that isnt what you want to hear, trust me! But it will happen for you. In the meantime you have to live your life and be good to yourself. For me that includes being active. It helps me feel good, be less stressed and not think about TTC all the time!


----------



## Pixie2982

Bebe, I think tbh it took me so long to conceive I think I started to give up thinking I&#8217;m never going to get pregnant, I think that&#8217;s when I started to relax more rather then stress over it all and my mind set changed to if it&#8217;s meant it&#8217;s meant to be and I stopped symptom watching because the mind is a very clever thing and I think someone can convince their mind that they are having all symptoms of pregnancy but not be pregnant that cycle and in the end the mind starts to believe it&#8217;s real symptoms and that&#8217;s when someone can start to go stir crazy and the stresses start 

Even Everyday now I&#8217;m still in disbelief that I&#8217;m actually pregnant and will probably stay that way until baby is here 
When I have appointments and scans I think I&#8217;m on auto pilot going through it all lol
Like the other day the gp got the Doppler out and I heard strong heartbeat my feelings never changed it was like I was numb inside 

Don&#8217;t get me wrong I&#8217;m so happy to be pregnant and very much wanted baby but feelings after so long it&#8217;s just auto pilot mode I&#8217;m in

Oh and the average time it takes for a couple, doing it the conventional way is 12 months I&#8217;ve read everywhere


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Alligator said:


> Bebe I am super active (that sounds awful and braggy but I dont mean it like that). I work out 4-6 days a week on average. I plan to keep doing that, obviously I will listen to my body and take it easy if Im sore or tired or sick. But the cycle we got pregnant I kept my activity up throughout my positive test. Your body should be okay with your usual level of activity. So if youre already active, I would continue to be. If you arent, I wouldnt start running marathons or anything but yoga, walking, a bike ride, swimming, probably all okay. More blood flow all around is good right?! My body is used to being pushed in workouts at a high intensity. I see no reason to stop unless my doctor advises or I feel unwell. Otherwise I would only work out 2 weeks out of a month!!

I hope you have a pregnancy you can exercise through! I miss it! My last workout was at 5+2 and then HG set in so I've been in bed until this week and have lost absolutely all my muscle mass. It's terrible!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Pixie2982 said:


> Bebe, I think tbh it took me so long to conceive I think I started to give up thinking Im never going to get pregnant, I think thats when I started to relax more rather then stress over it all and my mind set changed to if its meant its meant to be and I stopped symptom watching because the mind is a very clever thing and I think someone can convince their mind that they are having all symptoms of pregnancy but not be pregnant that cycle and in the end the mind starts to believe its real symptoms and thats when someone can start to go stir crazy and the stresses start
> 
> Even Everyday now Im still in disbelief that Im actually pregnant and will probably stay that way until baby is here
> When I have appointments and scans I think Im on auto pilot going through it all lol
> Like the other day the gp got the Doppler out and I heard strong heartbeat my feelings never changed it was like I was numb inside
> 
> Dont get me wrong Im so happy to be pregnant and very much wanted baby but feelings after so long its just auto pilot mode Im in
> 
> Oh and the average time it takes for a couple, doing it the conventional way is 12 months Ive read everywhere


Thanks, yah my doctor and everyone else has told me the same thing, appx. 12 months on average. I wanted to start trying sooner, but DH is convinced that it happens as soon as you start trying, even though I tried to show him that it's not the norm. We are overseas while he's in the Navy, and there are only 4 more months left until I have to go back home to Cali, and then we will be apart for 3 months, I guess there is a huge part of me that really wants to get pregnant before I go home <3


----------



## Alligator

Reiku I am so sorry! That sounds awful. When I was pregnant in the summer, before I miscarried, I felt miserable and could barely work out. Constant nausea and I was medicated for it just so I could go to work and get through the day. Luckily it wasnt HG but I have so much sympathy for you. Our babies are worth it!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Alligator said:


> Reiku I am so sorry! That sounds awful. When I was pregnant in the summer, before I miscarried, I felt miserable and could barely work out. Constant nausea and I was medicated for it just so I could go to work and get through the day. Luckily it wasnt HG but I have so much sympathy for you. Our babies are worth it!!

Yes they're worth it!!


----------



## TryingInCO

Hi ladies, I think I'm 11 dpo and last night at 10dpo I noticed some brown/pink CM so I tested and got what I thought was a faint BFP with a FRER - 3 in fact. This morning it seemed a little darker but I'm still having brown/pink discharge so I don't know if AF is arriving early (due on monday). What do y'all think of this test? Hopefully I attached the pic correctly?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6046.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Reiko_ctu

TryingInCO said:


> Hi ladies, I think I'm 11 dpo and last night at 10dpo I noticed some brown/pink CM so I tested and got what I thought was a faint BFP with a FRER - 3 in fact. This morning it seemed a little darker but I'm still having brown/pink discharge so I don't know if AF is arriving early (due on monday). What do y'all think of this test? Hopefully I attached the pic correctly?

I can't see anything sorry! On my phone.


----------



## Bloblo

TryingInCO said:


> Hi ladies, I think I'm 11 dpo and last night at 10dpo I noticed some brown/pink CM so I tested and got what I thought was a faint BFP with a FRER - 3 in fact. This morning it seemed a little darker but I'm still having brown/pink discharge so I don't know if AF is arriving early (due on monday). What do y'all think of this test? Hopefully I attached the pic correctly?

I don't see it, sorry. But might be faint since its really early. I would say that if you see it irl, chances are that its probably there. Are you going to continue testing?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Tryinginco sorry hun I don't see anything either but I'm only on a Amazon fire and can't get a close up. Fingers crossed though xx

I get what you mean pixie I will probably be like that when I finally get my bfp. Xx

OK so as for me... I'm late by a day or two not sure how you count late days lol, normally have 14day lp but last 4-5 months its only been 13day lp. So I'm dpo15 today! I checked my cervix before I had a nap at 3pm as I've had a headache all day on and off but pretty constant, and I had super light pink cm close to cervix (only when checking cp nothing when wiping) so I then thought AF was coming and normally within a couple of hours if I started AF with spotting it would be a lot redder and getting heavier, but I had a hour nap before getting dd from choir after school club, and when I woke up and checked cervix I then had super light brownish cm roughly same amount as last time I checked a hour before. So I got dd and gotmhome around 5pm and it had stopped. Still nothing now at 7:30pm so I had two hour spotting only when checking cervix, and now nothing for 2 hours and a half. Headaches just subsided now, but I'm sure it will be back. What do you think? Last bfn dpo14 not testing again until Monday Tuesday as waiting on tests I just purchased online. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Tryinginco can't you invert it to negative and post it again. Might be able to see it better xxx


----------



## Cppeace

I see something super light but there's no color I can see. Test again if the spotting doesn't increase.


----------



## FTale

Can't see anything on my end just yet. Keep testing :dust:


----------



## Alligator

Dont see anything either Im sorry :( if you see it though, keep testing! Tests photograph terribly, I find.


----------



## TryingInCO

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Tryinginco can't you invert it to negative and post it again. Might be able to see it better xxx

I tried to but didn't see anything obvious.

Thanks everyone for taking a look at it. I've been using tampons expecting AF to come full force (which is how she usually starts) but there's not a ton on them when I check each hour. However, mixed with mostly brown there are some really bright red spots so I don't think that's promising. *sigh* I guess I'll see if the bleeding decreases and test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## TTC74

My chart is looking better than it has in ages. Usually my post O temps are just under 98. Here's to hoping we caught that egg!


----------



## TryingInCO

AF got me so count me as out but I'll be back in 2 weeks


----------



## mdscpa

Toadly - how's everything going? We miss you here.... Only few more days til your test date.

TryinInCO - :hugs: <3 Sorry the :witch: showed up....


----------



## Tove

Sorry about AF SS momma :( welcome back when you feel ready :hugs:

Ang :hugs: to all of you who got AF! 

Bloblo, keep us updated on what you learn from the fertility clinic. Hope everything goes well and that they take good care of you!

TJF24, welcome!


----------



## mdscpa

And another HUUUUUUUGGGGGEEEEE temp drop!!!!!! And my opk is strong positive again taken few minutes ago. Even got eggwhite hanging after i peed. Line showed up in less than a minute. 

Funny because today is CD20 from spotting (my O with my previous pregnancy) with the same temp as 96.63.


Spoiler


----------



## becsboo

mdscpa said:


> And another HUUUUUUUGGGGGEEEEE temp drop!!!!!! And my opk is strong positive again taken few minutes ago. Even got eggwhite hanging after i peed. Line showed up in less than a minute.
> 
> Funny because today is CD20 from spotting (my O with my previous pregnancy) with the same temp as 96.63.

thats strong i think your ovulating now


----------



## mdscpa

I hope so too becs... im really confused now as i got the following opk results:

17th - solid smiley pm
18th - negative am; positive pm very dark lines


19th - negative afternoon (thought its still positive) - temp drop




20th - negative afternoon (lighter than prior day) - temp went up - thought the surge is fading




21st (today) - now this strong positive again. :wacko: - another temp drop



Had to remove the previous +/peak in my chart and leave today as this corresponds to my temp drop than the others.


----------



## tbfromlv

Mdscpa- your body may have tried to O or geared up, but just didn&#8217;t, and now it&#8217;s tryin again. That&#8217;s pretty blazing positive to me!


----------



## tbfromlv

That happened to me because before Clomid, I had cycles that were anywhere from 155 days-45 days with no rhyme or reason. One cycle I geared up about CD 36 then didn&#8217;t, the finally O&#8217;d around cd 75. That was the only time I&#8217;d had that happen. Hate those long cycles.


----------



## becsboo

me as well kept gearing up but not o ing did eventually xx


----------



## mdscpa

Maybe this is due to anovulatory cycle messing up with my cycle..... But if i start counting from the day i spot (2 days after expected period) then i'm on track, today will be CD20. I hope tomorrow i wake up with *99.99* :haha: temp so i will defo know i oed and that's a super significant rise. I'm really hating this cycle.


----------



## Toadly

mdscpa said:


> Toadly - how's everything going? We miss you here.... Only few more days til your test date.
> 
> TryinInCO - :hugs: <3 Sorry the :witch: showed up....

Heya :) not too bad thanks! Sorry I have been awol lol. I am out this month I think. I had my 10 and 11dpo temp drop so have been worried I may have a luteul phase defect as this always happens. But this my temp this morning has shot up so I'm confused? I did turn my phone alarm off before I took it though so that may be why? 

How are you doing mdscpa? 

I haven't read through the thread properly but hope everyone is well! Will look properly soon :) x


----------



## mdscpa

Toadly - welcome back... FX that rise means you're on your way to triphasic temps and a bfp. Have you test yet? My temps have gone haywire. Still here waiting and waiting and waiting to have a REAL O.....


----------



## Toadly

Thanks mdscpa! I haven't tested but I think this morning's temp was a fluke. I will test maybe Tuesday if af still hasn't shown.

Oh no sorry you haven't ovulated yet! I was hoping you would ov soon when we last spoke. What are the next steps now if you don't O? X


----------



## mdscpa

Toadly said:


> Thanks mdscpa! I haven't tested but I think this morning's temp was a fluke. I will test maybe Tuesday if af still hasn't shown.
> 
> Oh no sorry you haven't ovulated yet! I was hoping you would ov soon when we last spoke. What are the next steps now if you don't O? X

Waiting for my expected period it should be on 11/4 based on my calculations and FF... If no O, no bfp and no period then it's time to meet our doc... Pretty sure there's gonna be lots of bloodwork just to make sure i'm not pregnant before they force the :withch: out.


----------



## Toadly

Hope ovulation happens for you soon!! I will have a proper read of the thread later or tomorrow I saw you posted some pictures! Fx this is our cycle :)


----------



## Dill

I was out yesterday doing farm chores. Big hugs to everyone that the witch got! :hugs:

AF was due yesterday, still no sign of her today. Two days of temps below coverline, but my temps have been unreliable due to early waking (and I had to chase DS down the stairs this morning before I was able to temp). HPT is still stark negative, I can even see the white of the antibody strip against the faint staining of the test. I'm getting some mild cramping, so maybe she's on her way now. I just want to get it over with so we can start TTC on lucky cycle #3!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

TryingInCO said:


> AF got me so count me as out but I'll be back in 2 weeks

So sorry hun big hugs :hugs: and good luck for your new cycle. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

mdscpa said:


> I hope so too becs... im really confused now as i got the following opk results:
> 
> 17th - solid smiley pm
> 18th - negative am; positive pm very dark lines
> 
> 
> 19th - negative afternoon (thought its still positive) - temp drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20th - negative afternoon (lighter than prior day) - temp went up - thought the surge is fading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21st (today) - now this strong positive again. :wacko: - another temp drop
> 
> 
> 
> Had to remove the previous +/peak in my chart and leave today as this corresponds to my temp drop than the others.

That's 100% positive. Is that the first you've had that dark this cycle? If so I would say your body was gearing up to ovulate but didn't and probably is now, keep bd'ing and good luck. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Afternoon ladies, AF also got me this morning. So gutted. It started quite heavy during early hours of this morning but has became light already, I'm cramping quite a bit so its defo AF but should I be concerned that I normally have a 7 day bleed and 2-3 days spotting after AF and last month it was only a 2 day bleed with 2 day spotting after, and this cycle looks like its gonna be a quick one too, I'm not complaining I'm just concerned as I'm sure a 2 day period isn't normal? Xx

Tryinginco what CD do you normally ovulate? I got af this morning too, and ovulation will be around 1st-3rd of November! Xx


----------



## jacksonl8805

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Afternoon ladies, AF also got me this morning. So gutted. It started quite heavy during early hours of this morning but has became light already, I'm cramping quite a bit so its defo AF but should I be concerned that I normally have a 7 day bleed and 2-3 days spotting after AF and last month it was only a 2 day bleed with 2 day spotting after, and this cycle looks like its gonna be a quick one too, I'm not complaining I'm just concerned as I'm sure a 2 day period isn't normal? Xx
> 
> Tryinginco what CD do you normally ovulate? I got af this morning too, and ovulation will be around 1st-3rd of November! Xx

Not sure if it's "normal" but I consistently bleed just 3 days with a Couple spotting &#128522; I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## mdscpa

Jess - i took advanced opk the 17th evening and immediately got a solid smiley. The next morning i took the normal opk same as the current opks im using and git a negative. Used another at night the 18th and got 2 very dark lines the next days 19th and 20th were negative i was testing to see it fade then today's opk shocked me.. test line is darker than the control. I never had this happened to me in all my opk cycles this will be the first. The anov cycle has messed everything.


----------



## Cppeace

AF length and amount varies vastly from woman to woman. The healthy range is usually considered from 3-7 days with at least one day or medium to heavy flow. 

If you used to have 7 days periods and are now only getting 2-3 days periods I would think something is up.You may not be creating a thick enough uterine lining or estrogen may be off. 

It could just be a natural shift but generally these things change more slowly. I had 5 day periods as a teen and that slowly became 3-4 days in my 20's and remains 3-4 days now. 

Have you noticed any other major changes with the now shorted AF? Like ovulating earlier or later. Lower temps? Higher temps? Moody or less moody?


----------



## NovaStar

Jessica- my periods are always short, 3 days and light. Last few have been spotty for two days and flow for one day. But going from 7 to 2? Hm...something mught be up. Weird...but have you tested? Some people bleed while pregnant.


----------



## Dill

I'm out! AF finally showed her face. I'll be seeing some of you in the November thread!


----------



## Pixie2982

Omg Jessica, you are totally mimicking my cycles lol 

Up until like 2 or so years ago Mine were 7 days every period, (3/4 days heavy, then rest light 

But last 2 years or so they have been different every cycle between 3/4 days with 0-1 day heavy

I think they change with age:haha:


----------



## Nuthatch

And i am off to the november thread. Af hit with a vengeance today... a full 24 hours early. So over it.

Good luck everyone. This month seems low on bfps so hopefully they are just waiting to come at the end of the month.


----------



## Tove

Sorry about AF Dill and Nuthatch :hugs: see you in the November thread.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Hugs Nuthatch <3


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

mdscpa said:


> Jess - i took advanced opk the 17th evening and immediately got a solid smiley. The next morning i took the normal opk same as the current opks im using and git a negative. Used another at night the 18th and got 2 very dark lines the next days 19th and 20th were negative i was testing to see it fade then today's opk shocked me.. test line is darker than the control. I never had this happened to me in all my opk cycles this will be the first. The anov cycle has messed everything.

Aww hun I feel for you, long cycles are frustrating. This happened to my friend and she got a bfp and had no cross hairs. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Dill said:


> I'm out! AF finally showed her face. I'll be seeing some of you in the November thread!

So sorry hun, big hugs and fingers crosses for your new cycle. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Nuthatch said:


> And i am off to the november thread. Af hit with a vengeance today... a full 24 hours early. So over it.
> 
> Good luck everyone. This month seems low on bfps so hopefully they are just waiting to come at the end of the month.

Sorry AF got ya hun. Fx for your new cycle. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thanks ladies, loads of replies hard to keep up so putting it all in one. x

Pixie I hope that's a good sign then, as you got pregnant :) xx

Thx novastar, jackson. xx

Cppeace mm I'm not sure, every couple months my cycles do change slightly, things like no PMS to having bad PMS (sore breasts skin breakouts ect) the only difference this cycle is no skin breakout and a lighter period. I'd say less moody too. I had tampax in yesterday but even then it was only light-medium flow normally heavy on first day, havent used anything today and not leaked so day 2 of period is defo super light compared to normally. Also it was red yesterday morning but been dark pink since. Which is super weird and I was reading online that colours of period means different things, I can't remember what but think I'll have to find that site again, as I'm sure pink was hormone related. Xx

Thanks again girls. Xx


----------



## mdscpa

Negative opk just now. Just waiting for significant rise starting tomorrow.


----------



## TTC74

6 DPO with temp above 98.4 today. I haven't seen a bbt that high in forever! Fx!


----------



## Tove

TTC74, could be the start of a triphasic chart if your temps stays high!


----------



## TTC74

Tove said:


> TTC74, could be the start of a triphasic chart if your temps stays high!

That's what I'm hoping! 

And, I woke up in the middle of the night briefly. Not knowing what time it was, I temped and it was 98.45. I figured it was the room temp or something else wacky. But then, when I woke up several hours later for the day, it was the same! (Waking up once in the middle of the night is normal for me).


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Quick question for ladies who got AF and are still on!

What's your resting heart rate? And what CD are you?


----------



## bostondogs

Is anyone afraid to test? I'm 11 days late for my period. It sounds stupid, But I SWEAR lol the last 3x I tested (was probably only about 2-3 days late those times) I got my period an hour or two after I took a test. That's annoying. Haha. This is the latest I've ever been - was due Oct 10. Symptoms are sore boobs, a slight backache at times, and I'm very tired (and hungrier than usual). I've had some light cramping. I am considering testing tomorrow with a clear blue digital -- is it too early for a digital to detect? It says it's accurate from the day of a missed period but I've always heard they are way less sensitive. Every time I go to the bathroom I'm afraid that my period started -- hasn't happened yet..I just feel like the 'longer' I wait the more likely it is that I'm in fact pregnant..


----------



## TTC74

bostondogs said:


> Is anyone afraid to test? I'm 11 days late for my period. It sounds stupid, But I SWEAR lol the last 3x I tested (was probably only about 2-3 days late those times) I got my period an hour or two after I took a test. That's annoying. Haha. This is the latest I've ever been - was due Oct 10. Symptoms are sore boobs, a slight backache at times, and I'm very tired (and hungrier than usual). I've had some light cramping. I am considering testing tomorrow with a clear blue digital -- is it too early for a digital to detect? It says it's accurate from the day of a missed period but I've always heard they are way less sensitive. Every time I go to the bathroom I'm afraid that my period started -- hasn't happened yet..I just feel like the 'longer' I wait the more likely it is that I'm in fact pregnant..

Lol. I know where you're coming from, but a digital should be fine in your case.


----------



## mdscpa

bostondogs said:


> Is anyone afraid to test? I'm 11 days late for my period. It sounds stupid, But I SWEAR lol the last 3x I tested (was probably only about 2-3 days late those times) I got my period an hour or two after I took a test. That's annoying. Haha. This is the latest I've ever been - was due Oct 10. Symptoms are sore boobs, a slight backache at times, and I'm very tired (and hungrier than usual). I've had some light cramping. I am considering testing tomorrow with a clear blue digital -- is it too early for a digital to detect? It says it's accurate from the day of a missed period but I've always heard they are way less sensitive. Every time I go to the bathroom I'm afraid that my period started -- hasn't happened yet..I just feel like the 'longer' I wait the more likely it is that I'm in fact pregnant..

Hi bostondogs..... I am 21 days late and didn't test again only testing for ovulation. Last time i POAS was 3 days (Oct. 3) after my expected period it was negative. Do you track/chart your cycle? With my pregnancy i tested with a CB Digital at 14dpo 2 hours after i tested positive with a 2 line test. You say you are 11 days late, so if you are pregnant (i hope you are) then CB will detect it. Goodluck to you...

:dust:


----------



## bostondogs

mdscpa said:


> bostondogs said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone afraid to test? I'm 11 days late for my period. It sounds stupid, But I SWEAR lol the last 3x I tested (was probably only about 2-3 days late those times) I got my period an hour or two after I took a test. That's annoying. Haha. This is the latest I've ever been - was due Oct 10. Symptoms are sore boobs, a slight backache at times, and I'm very tired (and hungrier than usual). I've had some light cramping. I am considering testing tomorrow with a clear blue digital -- is it too early for a digital to detect? It says it's accurate from the day of a missed period but I've always heard they are way less sensitive. Every time I go to the bathroom I'm afraid that my period started -- hasn't happened yet..I just feel like the 'longer' I wait the more likely it is that I'm in fact pregnant..
> 
> Hi bostondogs..... I am 21 days late and didn't test again only testing for ovulation. Last time i POAS was 3 days after my expected period it was negative. Do you track/chart your cycle? With my pregnancy i tested with a CB Digital at 14dpo 2 hours after i tested positive with a 2 line test. You say you are 11 days late, so if you are pregnant (i hope you are) then CB will detect it. Goodluck to you...
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yes - I track with Fertility Friend. I don't temp or anything -just keep track of BD and when my periods start/end. My cycle is 87% 'regular' according to the Fertility Friend for the last year.. Here's hoping - going to try tomorrow morning with the CB!


----------



## mdscpa

FX for a :bfp: then... 

:dust:


----------



## Cppeace

TTC74, looking good, but it wouldn't technically be triphasic because you would have gotten your second shift before 7dpo. 
Anytime you get higher temps it often is a good sign though. Good luck!


----------



## Cppeace

Jessica, the resting heart rate thing seems to work for some women but most women don't notice a heart rate change for several weeks after bfp. 

My average resting heart rate it 78 or so. I tend to not change much in the tww. Even in the months I had a chemical my heart rate wasn't noticeably higher than 2-4 beats.


----------



## Pixie2982

bostondogs said:


> Is anyone afraid to test? I'm 11 days late for my period. It sounds stupid, But I SWEAR lol the last 3x I tested (was probably only about 2-3 days late those times) I got my period an hour or two after I took a test. That's annoying. Haha. This is the latest I've ever been - was due Oct 10. Symptoms are sore boobs, a slight backache at times, and I'm very tired (and hungrier than usual). I've had some light cramping. I am considering testing tomorrow with a clear blue digital -- is it too early for a digital to detect? It says it's accurate from the day of a missed period but I've always heard they are way less sensitive. Every time I go to the bathroom I'm afraid that my period started -- hasn't happened yet..I just feel like the 'longer' I wait the more likely it is that I'm in fact pregnant..

As you are 11 days late then a CB digi would probably work with any wee tbh 

I test with FMU with Superdrug&#8217;s test and got the faintest line and in the same afternoon got a clear line with a FRER and + digi with no hold 
Hope this helps 
Looking forward to your result :)


----------



## cb86

Tomorrow was going to be my original test date at 9dpo but I ovulated later than expected, so I&#8217;ll only be 7dpo tomorrow. I&#8217;ve had mild aches for the last two days

What&#8217;s the earliest anyone here&#8217;s ever got a faint positive?


----------



## Cppeace

The earliest possible is 7dpo and that is insanely rare. (It could only happen in you implanted at the physically earliest time of the night of 5dpo and then start with a high miu of hcg. The best average for a bfp is 10-12 dpo. I'd personally never test earlier than 9dpo.


----------



## cb86

My son, and a mc I tested positive at 9dpo and the line was easy to see, so would have probably been picked up at 8dpo too. I always count myself out if it&#8217;s after 10dpo as my cycles are really regular

Going to try and hold off :)


----------



## TTC74

Not me! I didn't get a bfp with DD until 11 DPO.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

mdscpa said:


> bostondogs said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone afraid to test? I'm 11 days late for my period. It sounds stupid, But I SWEAR lol the last 3x I tested (was probably only about 2-3 days late those times) I got my period an hour or two after I took a test. That's annoying. Haha. This is the latest I've ever been - was due Oct 10. Symptoms are sore boobs, a slight backache at times, and I'm very tired (and hungrier than usual). I've had some light cramping. I am considering testing tomorrow with a clear blue digital -- is it too early for a digital to detect? It says it's accurate from the day of a missed period but I've always heard they are way less sensitive. Every time I go to the bathroom I'm afraid that my period started -- hasn't happened yet..I just feel like the 'longer' I wait the more likely it is that I'm in fact pregnant..
> 
> Hi bostondogs..... I am 21 days late and didn't test again only testing for ovulation. Last time i POAS was 3 days (Oct. 3) after my expected period it was negative. Do you track/chart your cycle? With my pregnancy i tested with a CB Digital at 14dpo 2 hours after i tested positive with a 2 line test. You say you are 11 days late, so if you are pregnant (i hope you are) then CB will detect it. Goodluck to you...
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I think you should test again hun with pregnancy test. Just in case. Xx


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jess.... but with temps this low i don't think im pregnant.... but im lying if i say it didnt occur to me that i may be pregnant....just gonna accept that this the longest cycle ive ever had.


----------



## Alligator

I notice my rhr increases slightly around/after O (literally by like 1-2bpm). Then it goes back down somewhat. Cycle I was pregnant it went back up probably around 9-10dpo and kept rising (up and down a bit but it overall it was upwards).


----------



## Reiko_ctu

cb86 said:


> Tomorrow was going to be my original test date at 9dpo but I ovulated later than expected, so Ill only be 7dpo tomorrow. Ive had mild aches for the last two days
> 
> Whats the earliest anyone heres ever got a faint positive?

8dpo negative in the morning, positive in the afternoon!!


----------



## PerfectLilLie

I will be testing on the 28th :)


----------



## SKP

I did ivf #6 on October 13th, My test day is the 25th. I caved and tested today at 9dpo and I got a positive with a digital first response test. :) I will do the lines the day before my beta test :)

I hope I make it past the 6 week mark, my past 2, 2 years ago only made it to 5 wks and 6 wks.


----------



## Nixnax

SKP said:


> I did ivf #6 on October 13th, My test day is the 25th. I caved and tested today at 9dpo and I got a positive with a digital first response test. :) I will do the lines the day before my beta test :)
> 
> I hope I make it past the 6 week mark, my past 2, 2 years ago only made it to 5 wks and 6 wks.

Congratulations SKP I hope you have a sticky bean and have a healthy 9 months xx


----------



## SKP

Nixnax said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> I did ivf #6 on October 13th, My test day is the 25th. I caved and tested today at 9dpo and I got a positive with a digital first response test. :) I will do the lines the day before my beta test :)
> 
> I hope I make it past the 6 week mark, my past 2, 2 years ago only made it to 5 wks and 6 wks.
> 
> Congratulations SKP I hope you have a sticky bean and have a healthy 9 months xxClick to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## Alligator

Skp! Thats wonderful. Good luck! Xx


----------



## Cppeace

congrats SKP. Stick bean, stick!


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Hey! Just joined, can you add me in. I'm 9 DPO and will test later this week.


----------



## mdscpa

Congratulations, Skp!!!!!! Praying fir your sticky bean......


----------



## sydpac7

Oct.24-29 :)


----------



## bostondogs

Can't post a link because I have less than 10 posts but...

GOT MY BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guessing I'm about 5 weeks since I'm 12 days late?? SUPER excited (and terrified!)


----------



## thencomesbebe

Huge congratulations to Skp and Bostondogs!!!!! Yay for October bfps!!

Afm, 5DPO, yesterday had some cramping, today slightly naseous and headache. Not really symptom spotting just noticing how I'm feeling, I'm sure there could be lots of reasons why. DH and I are taking a course this week to help us transition out of military life and move back to Cali, do that's exciting! I will be going home in 4 months <3


----------



## mdscpa

bostondogs said:


> Can't post a link because I have less than 10 posts but...
> 
> GOT MY BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guessing I'm about 5 weeks since I'm 12 days late?? SUPER excited (and terrified!)



CONGRATS, bostondogs!!!!! :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Congrats skp and bostondogs! 

7 DPO with 2 days of higher than usual temps and light cramping.


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Congrats SKP and Bostondogs!!!


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Wow, looks like a nice chart! You and I seem to be at a similar point so maybe this week will be a good week for both of us! :)


----------



## Tove

Congrats bostondogs and SKP!!


----------



## TexMel

Very late to the party, but I'm on 8dpo and testing either Friday (10/27) or Saturday (10/28). I would love to get a bfp on 10/27, as it is our 5 yr anniversary, but I'm not sure it will be long enough.


----------



## Tove

Added you to the 27th :)


----------



## TTC74

Add me to the 27th too, please!


----------



## sarah34

Congrats for the bfps ladies!!

AFM - I think I&#8217;m on for another cycle of not ovulating. I also had a scan today due to my irregular periods and the sonographer said I&#8217;ve got polycystic ovaries. I know you can have the cysts without have PCOS but due to my irregular periods as well i think the doc is going to say I have it. Bit bummed about it but hopefully I can get some meds. We must have been super lucky to catch it when we conceived our son so quickly 4 years ago. 
Also, boots opks seems to give me a strong line all the time so I&#8217;m sticking to the one step, haven&#8217;t got a pos yet and it&#8217;s now cd 24...


----------



## Alligator

bebe I am also 5dpo today and yesterday (and this morning) I've had some sharp pelvic pains. They are intermittent and not terribly painful, and not exactly cramping, but sharp and short pains that come and go. I thought maybe gas but it doesn't feel that way? Left side concentrated too, instead of more in the centre of my pelvis/abdomen. Hoping it's a good sign!

And great news about moving home <3


----------



## bostondogs

Now I have enough posts to share my positive CB!! 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx-aF7dYUmWwcy1KZ1oxWnFLNWRMMG9xYzZJVWpUTzNOMzJV


----------



## mdscpa

bostondogs said:


> Now I have enough posts to share my positive CB!!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx-aF7dYUmWwcy1KZ1oxWnFLNWRMMG9xYzZJVWpUTzNOMzJV


Again HUGE Congrats!!!!! Awesome to see it in words. Praying you have a H & H pregnancy......


----------



## Alligator

Awesome news bostondogs!! xx


----------



## cb86

Alligator said:


> bebe I am also 5dpo today and yesterday (and this morning) I've had some sharp pelvic pains. They are intermittent and not terribly painful, and not exactly cramping, but sharp and short pains that come and go. I thought maybe gas but it doesn't feel that way? Left side concentrated too,3

Thats how mine were too at 5dpo. 7dpo today :)


----------



## TexMel

It's so hard not to symptom spot! Yesterday at 7dpo, I had slight waves of nausea while cooking pancakes for my family. Today, I had a hard time finishing my normal run at the gym. I made it a mile running, then walked the rest of the time. Not sure if that is a good sign.


----------



## Alligator

I agree it's so hard not to symptom spot TexMel - I try to tell myself I am just noticing things. Our bodies are pretty wonderful creations and try to tell us things all the time. I try to be in tune with my body, without symptom spotting. It's a fine line but I know I am not imagining sharp pains!! It could mean something or it could mean nothing but it's good to note it down, either way. I think the key is not reading too much into it all. Note them down, be aware, and then try and not obsess over it. Easier said than done I know!

CB86 how interesting! I'm hoping it means good things for us both.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Alligator said:


> bebe I am also 5dpo today and yesterday (and this morning) I've had some sharp pelvic pains. They are intermittent and not terribly painful, and not exactly cramping, but sharp and short pains that come and go. I thought maybe gas but it doesn't feel that way? Left side concentrated too, instead of more in the centre of my pelvis/abdomen. Hoping it's a good sign!
> 
> And great news about moving home <3

Thanks Alli! Yah yesterday I kept having cramps right above the hairline on my pelvis kind of front and to the right just very intermittent and then a bit of pressure. All the cramping is gone today, mostly unsettled tummy and headache since I woke up. Not typical at all for me this time of the month, so I am hopeful this means good things. Also, I don't temp (I would drive myself nuts! Lol) but my DH told me I have felt extra warm since O day. Anyway it makes me hopeful!


----------



## Alligator

Yes bebe you described it perfectly! Just above the hairline, mine is to the left though but otherwise the same. Feeling just an 'awareness' too of the area down there. Who knows if that's because I'm focusing on it or there's actually something going on.

Interesting! I sometimes think I should stop temping as it can drive you a bit crazy but I think not temping would make me more crazy, waiting and wondering!


----------



## Tove

TTC74 added you to the 27th!

Sarah, sorry to hear you might have PCOS! But at least it's good to know and be able to do something about it! Hope your doc gives you some meds to try.


----------



## Pixie2982

sarah34 said:


> Congrats for the bfps ladies!!
> 
> AFM - I think Im on for another cycle of not ovulating. I also had a scan today due to my irregular periods and the sonographer said Ive got polycystic ovaries. I know you can have the cysts without have PCOS but due to my irregular periods as well i think the doc is going to say I have it. Bit bummed about it but hopefully I can get some meds. We must have been super lucky to catch it when we conceived our son so quickly 4 years ago.
> Also, boots opks seems to give me a strong line all the time so Im sticking to the one step, havent got a pos yet and its now cd 24...

I think thats a good thing that they found a problem, well not good as in good news but now they have found a problem you and they can go towards helping to solve the problem, and there lots of things they can do to help you ovulate and conceive 
And as you have 2 of the main symptoms of pcos hopefully you can get the help you need :)


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Can you put me down for testing on the 28th. :)


----------



## sarah34

Thanks both, had a few hours of being down about it but got a bit grumpy so I am not going to let it get me down. 

I will phone my docs on weds and try to get an appointment to discuss everything. Not sure how it works in uk, whether I have to be referred to specialist or if the gp can give me anything. I don&#8217;t think we have been trying long enough to be referred yet though. Xx


----------



## cb86

To be honest Sarah I would lie about how long.. you coukd be waiting ages for a referral etc with the nhs (that&#8217;s if you&#8217;re keen to get things moving) x


----------



## TexMel

Stocked up on tests today, so I'm all ready for the weekend (on Monday). Have a busy week planned, so I'm hoping it flies by.

I do remember from last time all the little stabbing pains that you all are talking about. I remember they got slightly worse in the week or so after my bfp. I was terrified that they meant something awful, but it is apparently just your uterus stretching out. I had some very faint ones on Friday/Saturday, but they have since gone away. They were actually more of a slight pinch.


----------



## Alligator

TexMel that's a good description as well, a slight pinch! I felt something similar.

When I was pregnant I remember around the time AF was due and the week or two after feeling AF like cramps and I was VERY bloated.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Alligator said:


> TexMel that's a good description as well, a slight pinch! I felt something similar.
> 
> When I was pregnant I remember around the time AF was due and the week or two after feeling AF like cramps and I was VERY bloated.

For the first few weeks of this pregnancy I definitely had noticeable cramps! The punching fewling early on too.


----------



## Alligator

Hoping it's a good sign for me :)


----------



## TTC74

Yes! I feel pinching, too! Fx!


----------



## Alligator

YCY TTC74, hoping it's a good sign for us both. I see you're cd7? When will you test?


----------



## TTC74

Alligator said:


> YCY TTC74, hoping it's a good sign for us both. I see you're cd7? When will you test?

I've already tested :haha:

This is the prettiest chart I've ever had! If it continues to look this good, I'll test daily. 

You?


----------



## NovaStar

You ladies read my mind. I'm at 9DPO and been having severe pinching in my lower left side near my public bone and last night a bad cramp on the left side. Hoping it means something good...AF not due until Thursday (so 3 days) and I never get early cramps. I'm usually symptom free (for the most part, sometimes I get irritable or gassy) until AF shows. But you know...my body always seems to mess with my head. Like my boobs are sore and I don't want to get my hopes up...15 months of trying, you'd think I'd know better by now.


----------



## Alligator

Oops I totally meant 7dpo and just realized it now LOL! Any luck on your test??? 

I will try to wait til 10-11dpo, thats this weekend! 

Nova those sound like good signs! I know what you say about your mind messing with you. I so hope this is your month. And mine too!


----------



## TTC74

Today's test.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8549.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Alligator

I dont think I see anything but still so early!!! Fx for the next few days.


----------



## Pixie2982

Sarah, you have to lie and say youve been trying for 2 years (I had to put Mine from 3 years and say 4 years as wasnt doing the conventional way) 

And gp will refer you to the fertility experts at the hospital and doesnt take long for the letter to come through, Mine was a few weeks and the first tests they will do(usually) is the CD3 and cd21 tests to check hormones then after them results they will go from there, after that I had a HSG where they stick dye and check your tubes and everything 
Hope this helps


----------



## Cppeace

TTC74 - not seeing anything there. Wish you luck tomorrow.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ttc don't see anything :( but hope it shows up in the next few days!

As far as getting medical assistance - pixie you say 2 yrs? Here in Canada it's 12 months of ttc under 35 and 6 months over 35 and then they will intervene, usually with clomid as the first step.


----------



## TexMel

That really is a pretty chart!!! Lol good luck
For your Irish twin!




TTC74 said:


> Alligator said:
> 
> 
> YCY TTC74, hoping it's a good sign for us both. I see you're cd7? When will you test?
> 
> I've already tested :haha:
> 
> This is the prettiest chart I've ever had! If it continues to look this good, I'll test daily.
> 
> You?Click to expand...


----------



## sarah34

Haha! I would lie ladies but my gp took my coil out in May so she knows how long we have been trying! 

Do you know what meds a gp can prescribe without a referral? (If any) xx


----------



## Tove

TTC74 I think I might see something very faint, but only before I open the image. Line eye perhaps!


----------



## JLObytheBeach

I'm out for this month, basal temp took a nosedive this morning. Here is hoping for November. :)


----------



## TexMel

Sorry, JLo!

Sarah, I'm in the US, so I don't know the rules, but I would guess the gp could at least prescribe metformin without a referral.


----------



## lilycakes22

So far I'm still in for October (again!). I'll probably test this weekend (28th) if AF does not decide to come tomorrow according to my tracker Clue. I caved and tried on Sunday as it was our first year anniversary and had hoped to surprised DH, also I kept dreaming and waking up thinking I had tested while sleep walking or something lol (I have a history of sleep walking) anyways keeping positive as there was a hint of pale pink spotting on Sunday afternoon and that was it. I'm hoping that's a good sign.

Sorry to those who had their AF visit &#128547; 

I'm super excited for all the BFPs! October isn't done &#128512;


----------



## Pixie2982

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ttc don't see anything :( but hope it shows up in the next few days!
> 
> As far as getting medical assistance - pixie you say 2 yrs? Here in Canada it's 12 months of ttc under 35 and 6 months over 35 and then they will intervene, usually with clomid as the first step.

That what I was told when I queried about it as it was within the time length and to go back when it was after 2 years if it was the conventional way, longer if using sperm in a cup 
They won&#8217;t prescribe clomid unless it is a last resort after all the others(metformin etc) 
They won&#8217;t even do HCG blood tests here In the UK on nhs, so I don&#8217;t expect much else lol 



sarah34 said:


> Haha! I would lie ladies but my gp took my coil out in May so she knows how long we have been trying!
> 
> Do you know what meds a gp can prescribe without a referral? (If any) xx

Not that I&#8217;m aware of Sarah unless they have a fertility specialist(would order blood tests etc) within the gp surgery otherwise would be referral to the general hospital

But I&#8217;m guessing you went for a private scan to have a Check and I&#8217;m sure that will go in your favour with a referral from the doctor well before the time limit, do you still have pics and results as I&#8217;m sure they will help get you in for tests quicker then the usual time


----------



## ToriTami

Ok ladies, I caved. Today is 10 dpiui. Stark white bfn. I'll try to wait a couple more days, but the stash of cheapies is calling my name:wacko:


----------



## sarah34

Pixie2982 said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> Ttc don't see anything :( but hope it shows up in the next few days!
> 
> As far as getting medical assistance - pixie you say 2 yrs? Here in Canada it's 12 months of ttc under 35 and 6 months over 35 and then they will intervene, usually with clomid as the first step.
> 
> That what I was told when I queried about it as it was within the time length and to go back when it was after 2 years if it was the conventional way, longer if using sperm in a cup
> They wont prescribe clomid unless it is a last resort after all the others(metformin etc)
> They wont even do HCG blood tests here In the UK on nhs, so I dont expect much else lol
> 
> 
> 
> sarah34 said:
> 
> 
> Haha! I would lie ladies but my gp took my coil out in May so she knows how long we have been trying!
> 
> Do you know what meds a gp can prescribe without a referral? (If any) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not that Im aware of Sarah unless they have a fertility specialist(would order blood tests etc) within the gp surgery otherwise would be referral to the general hospital
> 
> But Im guessing you went for a private scan to have a Check and Im sure that will go in your favour with a referral from the doctor well before the time limit, do you still have pics and results as Im sure they will help get you in for tests quicker then the usual timeClick to expand...

The scan was actually a referral one from the gp, I was surprised how quickly it came through actually!! I went in because of my irregular periods and had a blood test on 20/09 and a scan yesterday. 

Thank you so much for your help. This stuff is so confusing and its nice to talk to people who understand xx


----------



## Pixie2982

Sarah that&#8217;s even better then as gp will already have the results too and will send referral to hospital for further testing 

I&#8217;m thinking if your gp was able to refer you to have a scan then I think there may be fertility specialists within the surgery as not all have them so you might be lucky :) 
Which means everything could possibly go through your gp rather then hospital fertility specialists :)


----------



## Cppeace

Tori those ICs do call your name ever so loud in the tww don't they lol Don't worry you're not the only who hears their siren call. 

Good luck when you retest!


----------



## TTC74

Anyone see anything? Inverted there is a line.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8582.JPG
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 25









IMG_8584.PNG
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## cb86

I can&#8217;t see anything on that picture, sorry


----------



## Alligator

I couldn't see anything on my computer screen but I think I can on my phone...I can't tell if it has colour though. Fx!!!


----------



## CheshireDucky

Does anyone else have pregnancy/test dreams in their TWW? I had a dream last night that I got a BFP (the second dream this week). This morning I woke up to a temp spike. I'm so scared it's a fluke so I haven't tested.


----------



## Cppeace

It does happen to some women for sure. I am very much a believer in intuition and the connections women can have with their body and a babe.


----------



## mdscpa

CheshireDucky said:
 

> Does anyone else have pregnancy/test dreams in their TWW? I had a dream last night that I got a BFP (the second dream this week). This morning I woke up to a temp spike. I'm so scared it's a fluke so I haven't tested.

Hope its not a fluke and your temps stay there to be triphasic. With my first, i had a temp spike at 11dpo and got bfp at 14dpo. Fx for u


----------



## FTale

TTC74: I can see some thing on both pics. My laptop is usually bad for seeing anything but I see the line especially on the invert. FX!!


----------



## Tove

JLo sorry about AF!

Lilycakes22, added you to the 28th!

TTC74, I think I might see something on your last photos as well! Very very faint.

CheshireDucky, chart looks great! Hope your temp stays high. I always get vivid dream in my TWW :) hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## TexMel

Not exactly a symptom, but I just about tore my co-worker's head off a few minutes ago, totally irrationally, which is very unlike me. I was extremely "hangry" and he kept delaying my lunch time more and more. He has never seen me mad. Lol


----------



## Alligator

LOL tex! I get hangry a lot, I feel you.

I've felt a little heartburn today and maybe a bit nauseous but I think that's because I didn't eat enough before my workout and didn't eat quickly enough after.


----------



## tbfromlv

TTC I definitely see a line on both! fXd it gets darker! Congrats!


----------



## Cppeace

Hangry is a bad way to be lol Blood sugar gets too low, better watch out world.


----------



## ToriTami

CheshireDucky: I had a dream last night! Also my temp went up a little, could be because I was buried under the covers.:shrug:

Cppeace: I'm giving the ICs to my DH to hide until the weekend!


----------



## Cppeace

Good for you, Tori. Hopefully this weekend you get a nice bfp! 

I'll start testing tomorrow. 

Having a lot of pressure and discomfort in that whole region today.


----------



## PerfectLilLie

I see a faint line on the inverted photo, however I think that's just how the test is. FX'ed you get a BFP with your next one :) 



I am still feeling like utter crap today. Light headed, nauseous, tired, lots of cm down there, drinking lots of water.....chocolate also doesn't appeal to me right now even though I have a huge box of it. Think I might take a test tomorrow morning....or later this afternoon haha!


----------



## FTale

Cppeace: Your chart looks really good. FX you get a bfp When did the pain in your lower half start?

Perfect: FX you can get a bfp out of that box.


I'm 4dpo and the cramping has kicked in more noticeably. I hurt from one ovary to the next. Feels like my uterus is spreading out. I had an HSG this cycle so who knows what the dye did to my lining. Guess we will find out.

:dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I was getting some discomfort starting Saturday after noon and then on and off Sunday evening. Then a bit more Monday afternoon and evening. And then today started on and off almost immediately after getting up. 
It's not really what I call cramps, but is on and off pressure and discomfort.


----------



## FTale

Cppeace: Does it feel like a smiley face? I know that sounds silly. But my pain feels like a smiley face would if I drew it across my uterus....LOL...

Well, I really hope its your uterus making it comfy for baby. Need some more pumpkins in here. :D


----------



## TTC74

I don't know if bnb will eat my line, but I swear it's there. Send me all your good vibes for a sticky bean!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8595.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Cppeace

Ftale, It varies from just a ball of pressure to like spider web discomfort in the whole region. I've had similar before so cannot really put much stock in that. 

TTC74 I might see a shadow on that test but definitely don't see anything definite. If you see it though it may just not be good at being photographed. Hopefully it gets darker for you.


----------



## TTC74

Here's the tweaked version.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8596.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Alligator

I didnt see it on the original but I see it clearly on that tweaked photo!!! Good luck hun.


----------



## TTC74

I swear it's there irl. Tweaked one with my real camera (I'm an amateur photographer). Maybe you can see it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8600.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Alligator

I see that! And I believe you that its there irl. I find photographing tests to be so hard!


----------



## Cppeace

You can see a line in the tweaked, but not for sure there is color. in my experience the curved FR tests can be tweaked into showing stuff even when not there. Just like the CB plus minus tests can be tweaked to show as well. Hopefully it is a positive though and you get a clearer one soon!


----------



## PerfectLilLie

I don't see anything either :(

I took a test this afternoon, BFN. But it's still fairly early and wasn't morning pee haha. Feeling dopey and heading to bed now though...


----------



## Pixie2982

TTC I agree with cppeace regarding curved FRER and I don&#8217;t see nothing on the the original either, but it could just be the photograph can&#8217;t pick it up 

Cppeace, your chart looks great, almost triphasic you might say 
Hoping this is your cycle :)


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks pixie. By definition it should be marked triphasic but FF isn't marking it. :shrug: ah well. Testing starts tomorrow.


----------



## Tove

TTC74, totally see it on your last photos. Hope you get a nice progression and that you next test is darker :)

Cppeace, your chart looks so good! Fx for your test tomorrow!


----------



## Pixie2982

Fingers crossed for tomorrow cppeace, look forward to scrutinising it :)


----------



## NovaStar

TTC74 I totally see the line!! Hooray!!

Cppeace- sending good vibes and baby dust! 

Ahh so tempted to test but I can't bare seeing a negative right now. I've just seen so many...but AF is due in two days. I can hold out. She's usually on time or close to on time. I've resigned myself to just waiting but this month is harder for some reason! I've had the feeling of "this is it" before and been wrong...but I feel like it might be our month. I'm just so nervous...


----------



## mdscpa

Ttc - i see it even in the original pic. The start of your :bfp: fx it gets darker.


----------



## NovaStar

Well I feel like an idiot. Went to the bathroom, wiped, and had light pink on the tp. That's always how AF starts for me. Slow and with a little tiny bit of pink when I wipe. Got aches and muscle weakness now. The witch is definitely here...barely...but here. :(


----------



## FTale

Nova: Sorry AF is showing up. :hugs: Wish I could be strong like you and wait for a bfp or AF. Praying for a bfp next cycle if AF is a full show for you.

TTC74: FX for a darker line.

Cppeace: Are you testing today.


Sorry if I don't msg everyone. It's a large group. I am reading along and chiming in when I can. Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

AF due in2 days and this is the first month that Ive had zero symptoms. Hoping its a sign. Good luck to all future testers and sorry to the ones that AF got x


----------



## TTC74

NovaStar said:


> Well I feel like an idiot. Went to the bathroom, wiped, and had light pink on the tp. That's always how AF starts for me. Slow and with a little tiny bit of pink when I wipe. Got aches and muscle weakness now. The witch is definitely here...barely...but here. :(

Don't beat yourself up over your optimism. We've all been there. 

I'm on the other side of the road. I'm staring at hpts screaming, "why aren't you darker"? Then I realize it's only been 11 hours. I guess what will be will be. It's just so heartbreaking.


----------



## mdscpa

TTC, you could have just implanted and your temp will rise back up tomorrow and bring you a dark lines.... FX for you....

:dust:


----------



## TexMel

Only 2 more days until I let myself test (if AF doesn't show up before)


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Nova - I like the optimism too!! This is month 7 for me so been finding at times hard to stay hopefully.

TTC - I'm so excited for you!! Keep us updated!

As for me..still no AF but my temps yesterday and today were 97.75..still over the cover..but we'll see lower than the 98.12 I was at. Progesterone test came back normal and if my cycle lasts a few more days I'll see it as a more normal length at 30 days then some of the 24 or 26 day ones.


----------



## Cppeace

I didn't sleep well, so am groggy and that temp shouldn't be counted as sleep was too broken compared to normal.

Anywho, Not seeing anything on the hpt yet.

We shall see what the next few days brings.


----------



## Alligator

Nova I'm so sorry. Don't be yourself up. I think it's important to be optimistic!


----------



## TTC74

Talk me off the ledge guys. Here is yesterday's tweaked photo. It was pink irl. Today . . . Nothing. I keep telling myself that with my LO, I actually tested positive with one of these tests with an hcg of only 3. So, it could just be really early. I'm so scared after last month's CP, though.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8600.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Pixie2982

Cppeace don&#8217;t fret could just be too early for you 
I know it&#8217;s easy to get disheartened after seeing so many get early bfp but remember there&#8217;s also many that don&#8217;t get there bfp until they are well late for AF and your never out until AF shows :)


----------



## TTC74

Cppeace, my BFPs are usually 11-12 DPO.


----------



## mdscpa

Cppeace - FX your temp today is ID and that you'll get another rise tomorrow at 11dpo followed by a :bfp:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Oh I'm not stressing lol I was just sleepy and kind of cranky. I'm not a great morning person to begin with and when I don't sleep well it's not pretty. 

I know no one is out until they get AF- no worries.


----------



## NovaStar

JLObythebeach stay hopeful! This next month will be 16 months of trying for baby #2. Every month AF shows, I give myself a day a wallowing then get back to it. 

AF showed in full force overnight. So I'm off to the November group.

I have a pretty good routine to help with fertility...and every month I adjust something. I just started taking raspberry leaf supplements and doing fertility yoga and exercising. I'm adding vitamin e to my regimen and omega 3 and maybe baby aspirin. I'm also drinking something called fertili-tea and drinking lots and lots of water. Focusing on all that keeps me from feeling too sad. It sucks...every month that doesnt work out...but at some point it has to work. Oh..my husband also takes vitamin e and maca.


----------



## TTC74

Speaking of changing routines, if this turns out to be a CP, I'm going back to see my RE for progesterone supplenatation.


----------



## Tove

Novastar, sorry about AF :hugs: see you over in the November thread.


----------



## SKP

I had day 9 pos digital, day 11 pos digital and Day 12 strong pink lines :)
Beta today, Hoping for good numbers!


----------



## TexMel

Congrats, SKP! That sounds very exciting! Fx!


----------



## Bloblo

Ttc- i think that you are just too early, keeping fingers crossed that you get you bfp soon!

Cppeace- also keeping fingers crossed for you, oct needs more bfp's, so statistically your chances are bigger this month :hugs:

Afm: (apologies for double posting here and in Nov) 
I went to fertility specialist today for first meeting. He did ultrasound and counted 19 follicles growing for this cycle (seemed quite pleased with that). He also ordered SA for dh and an HSSG for me for the next cycle. Anyone had one before? 
I expected him to have more to say, he didn't comment on my charts (other than checking if we bd on time), and didn't have many questions. But I guess he will just look at test results rather than chat about feelings :shrug:
Either way, we have one cycle left before all the tests, so i am hoping this is the lucky one before we need to spend all our money (we can have it for free if its 1yr after mc) :growlmad:


----------



## TTC74

I've had an hsg. Some people find them uncomfortable, it didn't bother me at all.


----------



## Pixie2982

I&#8217;ve had a hsg too and basically for me it was just uncomfortable like the Pap smear is except I found it slightly painful when the dye went in before it settled
But my pain threshold is much worse then others lol


----------



## CheshireDucky

Nova: So sorry for AF. :hugs:
SKP: FX for awesome numbers!
Blo: Sorry the doctor didn't have more to say. I hope the tests come back with answers for you. :hugs:


----------



## SKP

1st Beta 426, 12 DPT. is that good?


----------



## Pixie2982

SKP sorry dont have a clue about HCG numbers as they dont do the blood tests at my hospital or doctors 

I did find this online though :)
 



Attached Files:







617CC11E-A6C6-416B-A96C-5ED5D4F82389.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FTale

Yes, that is a great beta!! Congrats:happydance:


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like fabulous number to me. Basically that would be like 16 or so dpo numbers. So I'd say sounding right on track.


----------



## SKP

FTale said:


> Yes, that is a great beta!! Congrats:happydance:

Thank you :)


----------



## SKP

Cppeace said:


> Sounds like fabulous number to me. Basically that would be like 16 or so dpo numbers. So I'd say sounding right on track.

Thank you :) I always wondered what that would be in a normal situation.


----------



## Bloblo

SKP said:


> 1st Beta 426, 12 DPT. is that good?

Sounds good :happydance:
Ive only had one pregnancy, ending in mc at 9wks.But for that one my hcg was less than 50 around 16dpo,so i would say yours is amazing. Of course its the doubling that is most important (instead of the actual nr).


----------



## thencomesbebe

Anyone else just get incredibly moody in tww?! Last 4-5 days I get angry so easily, and I wanna cry, and I'm just feeling really upset for no reason, snapping at DH for small stupid things :( Have to do this stupid class today and just really don't want to be here...also (tmi) but have been totally backed up digestive-wise last two days and feeling unusually warm like all the time


----------



## mdscpa

SKP - that's awesome numbers :thumbup: Praying for your H&H pregnancy.

Nova - sorry for AF... :hugs:





thencomesbebe said:


> Anyone else just get incredibly moody in tww?! Last 4-5 days I get angry so easily, and I wanna cry, and I'm just feeling really upset for no reason, snapping at DH for small stupid things :( Have to do this stupid class today and just really don't want to be here...also (tmi) but have been totally backed up digestive-wise last two days and feeling unusually warm like all the time


I do!!!! But then i'm always like that it just becomes worst during TWW like i'm turning into a monster :haha:


----------



## thencomesbebe

hahaha mdscpa! Ughhhh tww is the worst right now. Can it please be the 31st so I can just test and get over it already?! lol


----------



## mdscpa

hahahahha.... Been waiting for 31st as well not to test but wanna see where my temp is at 9dpo... FX it's high... What dpo are you in now? FX you get a :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thanks, I'm @ 8DPO and no symptoms really...not expecting AF for at least another 6 days or so


----------



## thencomesbebe

And besides some light twinges and early cramping at 3-4DPO no other symptoms really besides mood swings, feeling warmer than usual and being backed up. No more cramps, no bloating, not tired, no breast tenderness or anything


----------



## mdscpa

I think you won't expect expect AF for good 9 months... FX

Not having so much symptoms might be a good sign.... Feeling hot i think is due to raised level of progesterone.


----------



## TexMel

thencomesbebe said:


> Anyone else just get incredibly moody in tww?! Last 4-5 days I get angry so easily, and I wanna cry, and I'm just feeling really upset for no reason, snapping at DH for small stupid things :( Have to do this stupid class today and just really don't want to be here...also (tmi) but have been totally backed up digestive-wise last two days and feeling unusually warm like all the time

I have this time!! I have the unusually warm, thing, too. It's so bad that I noticed last night as I was getting in bed and thought it could maybe lead to a temp spike today. Fast forward a few hours and I had a dream that I woke up, took my temp, had a spike, posted here, then took a FRER and had a line! I know it was a dream bc it all took place at my childhood home. Lol

I really did wake up to a temp spike, though (11dpo). I'm really close to my hopes going through the roof. Testing tomorrow morning!


----------



## mdscpa

Tex - fx temp stays high tomorrow and goodluck POAS. FX for a :bfp:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Woohoo Tex! Can't wait to find out your results! Fx <3


----------



## Cppeace

I am up way early. Temp is adjusted but the trend is definitely downward and blah. Definitely not triphasic at that pattern, but ah well. 
My guy was given a game and is super excited and knew I wanted to watch it too so got me up and therefore I forgot to test this morning lol

Ah well tomorrow's another day.


----------



## TTC74

My second line went away. :cry:

I have an appointment with my RE on next Thursday to discuss supplemental progesterone since this is my second CP in 2 months.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Oh ttc, I'm so sorry, big hugs! xoxo


----------



## Alligator

Oh ttc I am so sorry :(


----------



## JLObytheBeach

TTC - I'm sorry. :( I am thinking November is our month!! I say we sprinkle baby dust and positive vibes all over and in November we will both have buns in the oven!


----------



## Bloblo

TTC74 said:


> My second line went away. :cry:
> 
> I have an appointment with my RE on next Thursday to discuss supplemental progesterone since this is my second CP in 2 months.

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## CheshireDucky

I'm so sorry TTC. I hope the supplemental progesterone helps you. :hugs:


----------



## TexMel

I'm so sorry, TTC!


----------



## TexMel

So, I gave in and bought some dollar store tests. I'm pretty sure this is a positive. Not claiming an official bfp until tomorrow, though!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1506.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Alligator

Uh Texmel that looks positive as heck to me!!! No squinting needed.

EEEEK!!!

How many dpo are you?


----------



## TexMel

11dpo today


----------



## Alligator

Amazing! Congrats girl. I understand being cautious but I think that's a clear BFP!


----------



## TexMel

Thank you! I tried so hard to resist because tomorrow is our 5 year anniversary, but I dropped the kid off at preschool and ran to the dollar store. I'll test with the hubs around tomorrow. :)


----------



## Cppeace

Tex that is definitely positive! Congrats!


----------



## Bloblo

Congrats texmel, that is a +!


----------



## FTale

TTC: :cry: I'm so sorry. I hope you can get some progesterone for next cycle. It really helps.:hugs:


----------



## JLObytheBeach

TexMel - That looks good to me!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## FTale

Texmel: Congrats!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Perfect surprise for you DH:thumbup:


----------



## CheshireDucky

Congrats TexMel!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Congratulations Text!


----------



## Sarahtonyn

AF was due yesterday...nothing yet, no cramps. I have never been late, even one day, other than when I was pregnant. I am not going to test until tomorrow morning if still no AF because, if I count by luteal phase and when I think I ovulated, then AF today would still make sense. I'm trying so hard not to get excited because it could very well come at some point today. Good vibes, please! 

Congrat, TexMel!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats tex.... definitely positive....


----------



## TexMel

Best of luck, Sarah!! Fx


----------



## Alligator

Good luck sarah. Praying AF stays away for you!


----------



## TexMel

Alligator your chart is looking good!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you tex! Crossing my fingers. People said I had a good chart last time so I never know if it means good/bad things. I'm hopeful!


----------



## CheshireDucky

FX for you, Sarah!


----------



## Sarahtonyn

Thank you all! Still nothing... Will update tomorrow a.m.!


----------



## PerfectLilLie

Congrats Tex!! :) 

I am holding off to test tomorrow. I woke up with some cramping and pain today which is out of the norm for me, I rarely ever experience pains even during my period. I am so hungry I could eat a cow right now and so thirsty.


----------



## CheshireDucky

Just noticed a spot or two. With my temp dropping, I have a feeling AF will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Alligator

Im sorry Cheshire. Fx she doesnt arrive. xx


----------



## TexMel

Ok, ok, mark me down for a real :bfp:

I waited for my hubby to get home then took a couple more. It seems to be legit. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I will keep my fingers crossed for the rest of you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0202.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## thencomesbebe

Yay! Doesn't get more clear than that!


----------



## Nixnax

Big congratulations tex, thats amazing.

AF is due today for me. I dont get pre warning symptoms of arrival, she just moves in with full flow right away. Hoping not today. Fingers crossed. I tested 2 days ago and BFN. If she doesnt arrive today, Ill test in the morning


----------



## Tove

Congrats TexMel!


----------



## mdscpa

Fx af stays away nixnax.


----------



## Alligator

I am an awful POAS addict and tested this am, 9dpo, frer...bfn.

Feeling pretty out even though I know it's early, but I think I am just trying to prepare myself just in case af arrives next week!


----------



## mdscpa

Awww.... sorry about the bfn Ali..... FX you get your :bfp: after few days..... :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

mdscpa said:


> Awww.... sorry about the bfn Ali..... FX you get your :bfp: after few days..... :hugs:

Thank you <3 me too. But trying to prepare and ready myself so AF isn't as devastating.


----------



## mdscpa

Thats great outlook... im sure your :bfp: is just around the corner....


----------



## Alligator

Thank you md! I hope so too.


----------



## FTale

Alligator: Sorry about about the bfn. 9pdo is early for frer no matter what it advertises. 10dpo and on is more like it. FX you see that bfp soon!! :)


----------



## CheshireDucky

Temp went below cover line this morning. AF will show up at some point today so I'm out. Onto November!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you Ftale! You are right, for sure.

So sorry cheshire. I'll be hanging around in November as well. xo


----------



## Bloblo

CheshireDucky said:


> Temp went below cover line this morning. AF will show up at some point today so I'm out. Onto November!

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bloblo

Alligator said:


> I am an awful POAS addict and tested this am, 9dpo, frer...bfn.
> 
> Feeling pretty out even though I know it's early, but I think I am just trying to prepare myself just in case af arrives next week!

I understand trying to minimise the expectations... But you are not out yet, keeping fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Sorry Chesh, I have faith you'll get that BFP soon! See you in Nov. thread!


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry cheshire :hugs: :flower: See you in November....


----------



## Tove

Sorry CheshireDucky, see you over in November :hugs:


----------



## FTale

CheshireDucky said:


> Temp went below cover line this morning. AF will show up at some point today so I'm out. Onto November!

Sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## SKP

Hello, I did a 2nd beta test today, should I be worried? It didn't double but it went from 426 to 575.


----------



## Cppeace

Naw, that still shows good movement. You could have had one big jump and then have a smaller one and then a bigger again. It rarely is an exact double ever 2 days. As long as you see 25-30% increase or more you're doing fine.


----------



## SKP

Okay, I put it in a calculator and its a 35% increase.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah you're probably a 3-4 day double. That's still totally fine. 2-3 days is the average for a double but 3-4 days is totally fine.


----------



## SKP

I guess being fixate that I should of doubled bothers me I guess. More because this is my 6th ivf, our last try.


----------



## Pixie2982

CheshireDucky said:


> Temp went below cover line this morning. AF will show up at some point today so I'm out. Onto November!

So sorry Cheshire, I really had fingers crossed this cycle for you 



SKP said:


> Hello, I did a 2nd beta test today, should I be worried? It didn't double but it went from 426 to 575.

Dont worry, you could be a slow riser :)

FTale I must be a rarity then to get pos FRER on 9 dpo faint but positive 
But alligator it may just be to early for you :)


----------



## FTale

Pixie: I'm not saying 9dpo isn't possible just not the norm. I wish it was though..lol...man to know by Sunday in my case would be a charm.

How are you doing?


----------



## Alligator

I hope its just early, every woman and pregnancy is so different. Im preparing myself for af just in case.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Alligator said:


> I hope its just early, every woman and pregnancy is so different. Im preparing myself for af just in case.

Definitely understand being prepared. I had a negative at 9 dpo, negative 10dpo morning then positive 10dpo evening. I tested 10dpo morning with a FRER and it was stark white. My 10 dpo evening was an ic (CLEAR positive and a positive digi). Used another FRER 11 dpo morning and it had the faintest line ever while the ic was much darker.

My faith in FRER has been very shaken this time around.


----------



## Pixie2982

FTale said:


> Pixie: I'm not saying 9dpo isn't possible just not the norm. I wish it was though..lol...man to know by Sunday in my case would be a charm.
> 
> How are you doing?

Apart from UTI every week followed by thrush Im doing great lol


----------



## FTale

Pixie2982 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Pixie: I'm not saying 9dpo isn't possible just not the norm. I wish it was though..lol...man to know by Sunday in my case would be a charm.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Apart from UTI every week followed by thrush IÂm doing great lolClick to expand...

Oh, goodness, girl, a UTI.....(grimace) I'm so sorry. I'm prone to them too. Made ttc the old fashion way hard. Easier to do ivi with a syringe so I don't get anything in the urinary track as much as possible.

Eat lots of plain yogurt to create good bacteria in there. Also, I drank dandelion tea and horse tail tea both organic from Good Nurtrition (vitamin, tea...geez you name it they have it). It cleared me up fast. Its all naturally non caffeinated too. My suggestions anyway and check with your doctor to be sure they say its okay though. I don't know about any allergies you might have.

Are you on antibiotics? Usually antibiotics will cause thrush. 

Hope they both let up soon :hugs:


----------



## FTale

jacksonl8805 said:


> Alligator said:
> 
> 
> I hope itÂs just early, every woman and pregnancy is so different. IÂm preparing myself for af just in case.
> 
> Definitely understand being prepared. I had a negative at 9 dpo, negative 10dpo morning then positive 10dpo evening. I tested 10dpo morning with a FRER and it was stark white. My 10 dpo evening was an ic (CLEAR positive and a positive digi). Used another FRER 11 dpo morning and it had the faintest line ever while the ic was much darker.
> 
> My faith in FRER has been very shaken this time around.Click to expand...

Same with my daughter. I had a bfn on 9dpo and then a super uber faint bfp on a frer in the evening of 10dpo. So faint ther is no way it would have shown that morning. Being a pee stick pro only I could see it of course....:haha:


----------



## Alligator

Thank you for sharing your experiences ladies its so fascinating and gives me a bit of hope!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

10DPO and breast tenderness just came in....no other symoms PMS or otherwise....testing at 13DPO


----------



## Alligator

I am exhausted! Im usually sleepy on Fridays but this is beyond.... fell asleep on the couch at 730 and feel like I can barely keep my eyes open! Yawn.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Time for bed for you ;) lol
Just waking up on my side of the world, but only 5:30 am so might try to sleep a bit more. I woke up to pee and my right breast is really really tender and feels kinda hard. Left breast is a little tender but not anywhere near as much....usually when I PMS it's an equal opportunity pain no boob feels left out lol so this is new


----------



## Alligator

Interesting! Its good morning for you while Im now getting ready for bed, hehehe.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Sweet dreams Alli!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Alligator I can't wait for your next test :) I really have good vibes for you xx


----------



## Nixnax

No AF as yet. Officially one day. My last 2 cycles have been 25 days. My longest is 28 days so she could still arrive. I woke up late for work today so didnt get the chance to test. Im going to try and hold off until 30th as that is the 28 day mark. Its so hard


----------



## thencomesbebe

Try and hold out if you can Nix! I now have 31-33 day cycles, and I am going to test on cd32 (currently on cd29), but just because I want one shimmer of hope a day before af is expected if that makes any sense lol.


----------



## mdscpa

Try to hold it off Nix.... As long as AF doesn't show, there's a chance you are pregnant.... FX the :witch: doesn't find you.... 

:dust:


----------



## FTale

ali: Sleepiness was a big give away for me. It was like being hit with a tranquilizer dart..:haha: Does it hit after eating or in the afternoon only?

thencomesbebe: with my first pregnancy I had the worse bbs ache/nip ache from gosh what had to be 9dpo and on but was new to ttc. I had no clue why leaning on things bothered them so. 
I hope this is it for you. Try not to poke them too much...heheh they will get much worse on their own :winkwink:

nix: you are a trooper! FX for testing, tonight? or tomorrow?

I am going to start tomorrow 'officially'. I don't know if I'll have the courage if my temp or rhr goes down though. :shrug:...oh, the waiting

:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

I really admire those who test early :thumbup: .... I don't have the courage to face the bfn or early disappointment prior to AF....


----------



## Nixnax

Im going to try and hold out until Monday if AF doesnt show. Thats will be 1 day late on my longest cycle. I do feel a little queasy today and have a vile taste in my mouth today though. Fingers crossed


----------



## mdscpa

FX you get :bfp: nix and ftale....

:dust:


----------



## FTale

mdscpa said:


> I really admire those who test early :thumbup: .... I don't have the courage to face the bfn or early disappointment prior to AF....

I wish I didn't have the courage either. Its a sickness for me :haha: My husband just shakes his head at my trash can full of sticks and me looking at bfps online trying to figure out if I have an early one :blush:

Pee sticks have become lottery scratch offs for me anymore and I keep losing. :growlmad:

So if you can wait...WAIT..lol :hugs:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Ugh...just started feeling pressure and heat in lower abdomen, feels almost like af, and radiating into lower back, af due in 4 days....starting to feel out this month. Seems like tender breasts may just be pms after all....


----------



## ToriTami

14dpiui. I got a :bfp:! I can't believe It! I hope it's a sticky bean! I will prob do a digi later today.
 



Attached Files:







20171028_091026.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 21


----------



## thencomesbebe

Congratulations Tori <3 That's wonderful! H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Bloblo

Congrats tori :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats, Tori!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## JLObytheBeach

So...still no AF...I tested this morning...BFN...but my temp went up. I as around 97.75 for 4 day...but today 98.05. CD 31. Link to chart below. My cycles had been 26 or so days so I gave up early when it started to decrease but I may have to pick up some more testers today.


----------



## mdscpa

Awww, sorry about the bfn JLo.... FX you just implanted late and your temp is peaking up now..... Hope you get :bfp: soon.


----------



## thencomesbebe

It sounds promising J, you're not out til you're out and your temps sound great!


----------



## Bloblo

JLObytheBeach said:


> So...still no AF...I tested this morning...BFN...but my temp went up. I as around 97.75 for 4 day...but today 98.05. CD 31. Link to chart below. My cycles had been 26 or so days so I gave up early when it started to decrease but I may have to pick up some more testers today.

Looks good, i think its even possible that you o'd 2days later and u are 14dpo now... Either way, that temp jump is very promising. :thumbup:


----------



## Alligator

Ladies - am I going crazy? It was stark white negative yesterday. Whiter than white. Pics on my journal (alligator tries for a rainbow). 

Its vvvvvvf today. 10dpo. I included a tweaked one too. 

And tiredness usually hits me in the afternoon or late evening but not like a zombie, being so tired, at 7pm! I had just eaten dinner! And I slept so well last night despite my nap lol.
 



Attached Files:







6DC8753A-F32C-4608-8396-D10C0C44A9CE.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 26









D79C7BCE-9D71-4DE1-BF90-0DD1988BF1B1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## thencomesbebe

Oh wow, the tweaked one is very clear to me


----------



## Bloblo

Alligator said:


> Ladies - am I going crazy? It was stark white negative yesterday. Whiter than white. Pics on my journal (alligator tries for a rainbow).
> 
> Its vvvvvvf today. 10dpo. I included a tweaked one too.
> 
> And tiredness usually hits me in the afternoon or late evening but not like a zombie, being so tired, at 7pm! I had just eaten dinner! And I slept so well last night despite my nap lol.

Omg, i am getting excited for you! I don't see it on the first pic, but the tweaked pic has a clear line! This is exactly how my bfp started... :happydance: When are you testing again?


----------



## Nixnax

Big congrats tori.

Ali I see it on the tweaked one


----------



## Alligator

Thanks girls the tweaked one is quite obvious and I can see the untweaked better in real life an it catches my eye on photos, but it is so faint!!! 

I will test again tomorrow morning. Or maybe tonight if I cave lol but definitely tomorrow morning!! 

Trying to temper my excitement a little bit but yesterdays test was stark white. No tweaking would make a line appear.


----------



## Sarahtonyn

Lots of exciting stuff on here! Congrats to the BFPs and those with promising signs. JLObythebeach, I am in a similar boat. 

I am now 3 days late and BFN this morning. I have NEVER been late in my life without being pregnant. I am trying not to get my hopes up, but it's hard not to with every passing day with no AF, and no signs of her coming. But my negative test this morning and yesterday are very disappointing. I don't know what to think. I am going to keep testing every morning until I get an answer either way.


----------



## Cppeace

Woke to AF this morn. Onto November I go. Hope a few more get BFP to end October. 
Good luck all!


----------



## Alligator

Oh darn Im so sorry cp :(


----------



## thencomesbebe

Alright, everyone's amazing tests coupled with my symptoms made me cave. I tweaked it so you can see what I was seeing it's soooooo faint though. I am really really not going to test again til the 31st. I solemnly swear.

Oh edit* 10DPO
 



Attached Files:







Rene's Test.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Alligator

Bebe I see that!!!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Ahhhh also not wanting to get excited just yet, am having af like pressure in my uterus, so very nervous. Not telling DH yet, he is on 24hr duty tonight OMG.


----------



## Alligator

I have the same cramps this am. I think its normal...praying our little beans are getting comfy!!


----------



## Alligator

And I havent told DH I want a clear line before I do, its too much heartache if Im wrong


----------



## mdscpa

I'm seeing it bebe.... :happydance: It's raining :bfp: here.... :wohoo:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Of course <3 And fx you are right about the little beans getting comfy and cozy!!!


----------



## JLObytheBeach

I see it!! Yay getting so excited for you!!!



Alligator said:


> Ladies - am I going crazy? It was stark white negative yesterday. Whiter than white. Pics on my journal (alligator tries for a rainbow).
> 
> Its vvvvvvf today. 10dpo. I included a tweaked one too.
> 
> And tiredness usually hits me in the afternoon or late evening but not like a zombie, being so tired, at 7pm! I had just eaten dinner! And I slept so well last night despite my nap lol.


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Haha! Same here, never late! I feel the same way every time I per and wipe I'm just waiting to see AF but hoping I don't! Fingers crossed for both of us!!!



Sarahtonyn said:


> Lots of exciting stuff on here! Congrats to the BFPs and those with promising signs. JLObythebeach, I am in a similar boat.
> 
> I am now 3 days late and BFN this morning. I have NEVER been late in my life without being pregnant. I am trying not to get my hopes up, but it's hard not to with every passing day with no AF, and no signs of her coming. But my negative test this morning and yesterday are very disappointing. I don't know what to think. I am going to keep testing every morning until I get an answer either way.


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Yeah, you are right, thank you! I need to adjust that. Day 15 was the + on the OPK but I feel ovulation was day 17. I was using I was using Ovia this is first month using FF lol



Bloblo said:


> JLObytheBeach said:
> 
> 
> So...still no AF...I tested this morning...BFN...but my temp went up. I as around 97.75 for 4 day...but today 98.05. CD 31. Link to chart below. My cycles had been 26 or so days so I gave up early when it started to decrease but I may have to pick up some more testers today.
> 
> Looks good, i think its even possible that you o'd 2days later and u are 14dpo now... Either way, that temp jump is very promising. :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Alligator

Thank you jlo! I will see what tomorrows test brings! Nervous but excited.


----------



## Tove

Cppeace, sorry about AF :( see you over in the november thread.

Congrats ToriTami!!

Thencomesbebe and Alligator, FX for your next tests!

Sorry for you girls who are late but getting bfns. Could it be late ovulation? Hoping you get your bfps soon!


----------



## ToriTami

I see those lines Ali and Bebe! Fx!


----------



## Alligator

Tori thank you! Eeek!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yesss alligator!! So stoked for you. Hope tomorrow's test is nice and dark -- sometimes hcg is more concentrated in the afternoon. If you have a few tests I wouldn't be able to resist an afternoon test!


----------



## mdscpa

Agree with Reiku... im an afternoon tester.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies! Im working an event all afternoon and desperate to test again haha. I only have ics with me. I might when I get home later! Eek!


----------



## Nixnax

Not sure if you guys will see it on here but I think I have a second line :happydance: Im not getting too excited just yet. It came up after the time, but its pink. Keep your fingers crossed for me
 



Attached Files:







2ADCDE40-707C-4AF1-B29C-9C6D0CDE7F70.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I see it Nix!!! Yay!!


----------



## Alligator

Nix I think I see that!!


----------



## mdscpa

I see the start of your second line. From lower side.... fx it gets darker nix.


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you ladies, I thought I was going crazy. Going to test again tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## FTale

bebe:Hoping its just your body making room for baby. Early pregnancy symptoms mimic pms. I know first hand. I was even laughing when I took the test to see if I was pregnant with my daughter. I didn't think there was anyway it could be positive sense my temp dropped and I felt the normal cramps. FX you get a bfp in 4 days :hugs:


Tori: Congrats :happydance: I'm sure that digi will say preggers! HH9


----------



## FTale

FX Ali,Bebe!! Hope those lines get darker!!

I got my posts mixed up and didn't see yours till now.

CP: Sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Nix: I see that line!!! I don't know what brand that is but Congrats!! Praying it gets darker for you too!!


----------



## Pixie2982

Good luck all for darker lines FXed 

Cp I&#8217;m so sorry, it will happen soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: I see that line!!! I don't know what brand that is but Congrats!! Praying it gets darker for you too!!

Its a one step internet cheapie. Im keeping calming about it at the moment. Seeing what happens tomorrow


----------



## Alligator

Okay I have no self control. 3 hour hold. 5pm. 

Its darker than this am.... or am I insane?
 



Attached Files:







E1F68D9E-45F5-4043-BB36-5993A0CADE0E.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 17









E08D9F61-6435-405F-A74A-BFF909CB5C38.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 14









970C9762-3CCA-4FEA-AAF5-5D16623A34CA.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yup Alli def darker. I can see it on the untweaked ones!! Knew this was your month!!


----------



## Alligator

Reiku thank you! I am still anxious and not calling it yet but I am hopeful!!!


----------



## echo

I'm out. 

Congrats to the recent BFP's. Fx'd for those waiting...


----------



## FTale

Alli: Looks darker. Praying it keeps getting darker!!:hugs:

Echo: Sorry FX for next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ftale!!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Sorry echo &#10084; your bfp is one cycle closer!


----------



## Alligator

So sorry echo. Hugs.


----------



## TexMel

Congrats, Tori!

Bebe, Alligator, and Nix, can't wait to see your next tests! Fx for all of you! I hope some of you can join me in the soon-to-form July 2018 group!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Okay I can't sleep, every time I fall asleep my dreams are sooooooo vivid the lines between dream and reality are blurred. I haven't had dreams like this since I was a kid.Don't want to read too much into it but does seem like a good sign.


----------



## Alligator

That is very interesting and I hope it is a sign for you! I know many women claim vivid dreams are a pregnancy sign.


----------



## Tove

Echo, sorry about AF :hugs:

Nixnax, wow! Looks like the start of a bfp! Hope it's darker tomorrow.


----------



## waiting2c

Hat looks super promising alligator!!!!!


----------



## Nixnax

Hugs echo. 

Tested this morning and it looks BFN. Going to nip out at lunch at try and get a frer. 

I feel really groggy and hungover like this morning. And thats after the clocks went back so I even got an extra hours sleep.


----------



## Alligator

This mornings test. Not seeing anything on ic... but this is darker than my test 12 hours ago (lol I have no self control and cant sleep!!) Ill keep testing today with ic. I think this is it but I wont believe it til I get a line on a cheapie! Its oink, darker, and easy to spot in real life.
 



Attached Files:







3A53FD56-3E35-4C9B-9C93-FC43D14C325E.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 24









9D8A81C4-B793-4351-9D8C-D145E5146FDE.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Bloblo

Alli, that looks great! I think congratulations are in order now!

Echo, so sorry about af...


----------



## Bloblo

Nixnax said:


> Hugs echo.
> 
> Tested this morning and it looks BFN. Going to nip out at lunch at try and get a frer.
> 
> I feel really groggy and hungover like this morning. And thats after the clocks went back so I even got an extra hours sleep.

Keeping fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## TexMel

Bebe - vivid dreams are definitely a huge sign for me!

Ali - I definitely see a line there! Congrats!!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thanks Tex, they just started last night, and I mean VIVID. It was really difficult to tell whether it was actually happening and every time I woke up from one I would fall asleep and have another. I am still hopeful, but nervous to test again. I feel bloated now and not cramps exactly but uterus feels heavy and like af is around the corner. Also breast tenderness is typical pms symptom for me so I still feel like this could go either way. FX test on the 31st is nice and dark!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you ladies! Give me another day to call it as Ive been through a lot the last few cycles with false positives, leftover hormone from the MC and heartbreak..but this time feels different, and looks different. I want to see a line a bit darker and on another brand of test then Ill declare it! But Im really cautiously optimistic and so scared and excited.


----------



## FTale

Alli:Your test hands down got darker. Hoping this is it for you. Hugs


----------



## Alligator

Thank you ftale - I believe so too!!


----------



## mdscpa

I understand being cautious this time.... I pray that this is your sticky one for good 9 mos..... Temp staying up gives you a bit of an assurance.... FX it gets darker and darker.... <3


----------



## Alligator

The temp being up is so reassuring and so different from last cycles where it was decreasing around now. Im very hopeful and this just feels different than the last two cycles since the MC.


----------



## mdscpa

With my bfp chart, at 11 dpo i know that i might be pregnant just by looking at my chart because it's so different than the rest..... It was supposed to be going downhill but it didn't... Still I didn't want to accept it to myself because i'm afraid i may be wrong and af will come.... It didn't.. I have him here in the bed taking his nap...


----------



## FTale

I did test today with fmu with wondfo and frer. Both bfns. Frer had a ridiculous indent that stayed white the whole time...pfft.
Plus, I don't feel pregnant. Just feel normal. I was hopeful because of my higher than normal rhr but even it looks to be going down today. Ah, well. :(


----------



## Nixnax

Well after a faint line yesterday, today I am having an extremely heavy AF bleed :cry:

Moving over to November. 

Good luck to those yet to test


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about the bfn Ftale.... Still too early though... FX for your :bfp:

Oh no, Nixnax!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Oh ftale Im so sorry - theres still time.

Nixnax I am so sorry!!! :( hugs


----------



## Sarahtonyn

Congrats, Alligator!!

In a very cruel trick while I'm ttc, AF came 4 days late for the first time in my life without being pregnant. There really is a first time for everything. I'm very disappointed because throughout all the frustration of ttc, at least I had clockwork-regular periods. Now I don't have that to rely on anymore.&#128532; It also messed up my app, so it doesn't know when my fertile window will be. I'll have to go the old fashioned way and use only my body's signs...but my OB wants to see me on day 14 for an ultrasound to check for a follicle and now, according to my app, day 14 is after my fertile window, which I know is not likely for me.


----------



## Alligator

Oh Sarah how incredibly frustrating for you Im so sorry!


----------



## TexMel

Sorry, Sarah! That is definitely frustrating!! I went through a very similar situation the cycle before my bfp last time around (with my son). I had like a 40-something day cycle for the first time ever. No period, but constant BFns. Finally got af and got pregnant the next cycle. I hope it works out great for you, too! 

Also, my cycles went back down to 27-28 days after he was born.


----------



## FTale

Sarah::hugs: I'm sorry. That is mega unerving, makes it so hard to understand what is going on. Depo shot did that to me. Took me a year to get my cycles back but a strong ovulation has been out of the pic without meds. So, I feel you. Hopefully your doc can give you some answers at the scan.:hugs:


----------



## thencomesbebe

So I just got a call from my SIL (it's midnight here) she is 8 weeks pregnant with twins! I am super happy for them, they tried for 2 years with IVF, and it finally worked <3 Now just need a little sprinkling of baby dust to make sure this one sticks! If I get a good bfp our kiddos will all be a month apart. FX!


----------



## Alligator

Oh wow so thrilled for your sil and her family thats so wonderful! Fx you get those wee ones a cousin soon!


----------



## echo

FX'd, Alligator!


----------



## JLObytheBeach

I'm sorry, it really isn't nice of AF to play tricks or our bodies in general. Hopefully November will be our month!!



Sarahtonyn said:


> Congrats, Alligator!!
> 
> In a very cruel trick while I'm ttc, AF came 4 days late for the first time in my life without being pregnant. There really is a first time for everything. I'm very disappointed because throughout all the frustration of ttc, at least I had clockwork-regular periods. Now I don't have that to rely on anymore.&#128532; It also messed up my app, so it doesn't know when my fertile window will be. I'll have to go the old fashioned way and use only my body's signs...but my OB wants to see me on day 14 for an ultrasound to check for a follicle and now, according to my app, day 14 is after my fertile window, which I know is not likely for me.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

mdscpa said:


> Cppeace - FX your temp today is ID and that you'll get another rise tomorrow at 11dpo followed by a :bfp:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:


Wow charts looking good hun x

Fingers crossed x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Alligator said:


> Oh wow so thrilled for your sil and her family thats so wonderful! Fx you get those wee ones a cousin soon!

Do I see a bfp today on your chart hun? If so congratulations. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Congrats to all with bfp's wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Xx

Big hugs to all who got AF, but good luck for your new cycle. Xx

As for me due to ovulate in a few days maybe sooner, hopefully get my bfp for my bday this month. I'm excited xx


----------



## Tove

Alligator: let me know when you want me to mark you as :bfp: on the first page! :)

Nixnax sorry about getting AF after your faint line :hugs:

Sarahtonyn, no one likes AF. If she has to come she could at least be on time! Hugs to you and hope to see you in the November thread.


----------



## mdscpa

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Cppeace - FX your temp today is ID and that you'll get another rise tomorrow at 11dpo followed by a :bfp:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> Wow charts looking good hun x
> 
> Fingers crossed xClick to expand...


Thanks Jess..... hope it means something. Worried starting tomorrow 9/10/11 dpo is when my temps start to fall.


----------



## Alligator

Tove - go ahead and mark it! I feel good about the tests this morning and a lot more confident. I've decided I'm going to be happy for this baby each day I have him/her (I think him, weird how you have those hunches so early on) with me. I was thrilled to be pregnant the first time and we miscarried, which was obviously crushing...but I want to be just as happy every day of this little one's life inside me, because he/she deserves that. Worrying won't do anything (of course I will still worry)...but I may as well be as happy as I can!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Alligator that's why we told our close friends and family right away -- so we could all share the joy in the beginning no matter what happened. But h&h9 to you, hoping for a sticky bean for the full term xx


----------



## Alligator

You're so right, reiku. I just told my best friend and we'll probably tell our parents shortly. My mom was my rock (along with DH) through the miscarriage. She moved into my home for a few days to take care of me when I couldn't be alone but DH may as well have gone back to work (he only makes money when he's working, whereas my mom had oodles of holiday time to take). I couldn't imagine having gone through that crushing loss without everyone's support. Everyone is obviously different but for me I want people to share in my joy, and be there in times of pain.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I found it very hard not to tell when I had my mc. People are constantly asking when you're having more kids and that's really hard when you've lost a baby. So I choose to be open about it. I don't think it means there's something wrong with me so I'm not embarrassed about it. It does kind of make people feel uncomfortable but that's not the purpose of being open. I wish mc's weren't so taboo.


----------



## Alligator

Reiku I 100% agree with you. There is nothing to be ashamed about. When I first found out I felt so alone and terrible and I felt such shame that my body couldn't do this. Well, turns out, they are very common and SO MANY women I know have experienced loss. But no one talks about it. So I will. If it helps one person feel less alone or know they can come to me, then it's worth it. I did nothing wrong, and yes, grief is very personal, but my baby was real for me, I shouldn't have to hide that away because it makes some people uncomfortable.


----------



## Bloblo

Agree about the taboo of mc, it really sucks... But on the other hand, i won't tell anyone with my next bfp. With my previous pregnancy, i went on pregnancy leave at around 6w. Then i had mc 3 weeks later, plus 2 weeks of sickleave. So i was off from work for more than a month. When i returned, the news of pregnancy spread, but news of mc didn't. So i had to endure weeks of people congratulating me on being pregnant and asking why i am at the office, saying pregnant people should relax (its quite common here to take pregnancy leave from 6w to 40w and then maternity leave for 12 months).... I had to relive my miscarriage over and over. The reason for this is simply that while my direct coworkers had no problem with spreading the word about my pregnancy, they didn't do the same with my loss due to mc being so taboo...
I think I am still traumatised by this, so will try to hold out for at least 10 weeks before taking leave with my next pregnancy.


----------



## FTale

bloblo: :hugs: I'm sorry. That does very traumatizing. Here's to you catchy a sticky bean hear soon. :dust:

I feel you should tell people when you are ready. No right time in my mind after all I've been through. The way I see it, the I'll share the joy of finding out with the same folks I will lean on if I should have a pregnancy loss. Gosh, hate even saying those words but its a reality. 

FX for those still waiting to test!!


----------



## Alligator

bloblo I'm so sorry...that truly sounds terrible...ugh. Hugs to you. Everyone is different and you do what feels right for you.

ftale I agree - those I share with early are those I'll lean on, not only if something (god forbid) goes wrong but when I'm feeling miserable or wondering if a certain symptom is normal, or whatever!


----------



## FTale

Alli: Have you tested anymore today? How do you feel? Sorry if I missed it in a previous post. I've been working on and off today so have to of missed stuff. :)


----------



## Alligator

Not yet today but Im planning to tonight! Stopping for more tests on my way home, like a true addict lol


----------



## Nixnax

Got my fingers crossed for you Ali


----------



## thencomesbebe

Ok....help! Just had some light pink spotting....seemed to be mixed with cm. Never had this before and af not due until Nov. 2. I am 12dpo unless I ovulate later than I thought? I'm a little freaked out. Does this sound like implantation bleeding?


----------



## thencomesbebe

I am going to consider this the beginning of AF, even though it is new and different....probably won't test tomorrow. See you all in the November thread.


----------



## Alligator

Aw bebe I'm sorry...are you still spotting? Is that how AF usually starts for you? You could definitely have o'd later and this be IB...or just be a late implanter. Hugs.


----------



## tablefortwo

Wonderful news Alligator!! happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Af never starts that way for me....but sure enough it turned bright red then dark red. The whole things is odd. It's not a huge amount, the color change happened within hours, and no cramping or bloating.


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry bebe :cry: :hugs: FX next cycle you get your :bfp:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thas Mdscpa. Yeah I will be over in November, but not feelong too confident about it. My mom is visiting us during my fertile window and I don't think DH will be comfortable dtd with her in the house :( feeling so bummed.


----------



## mdscpa

That sucks, not because your mom is visiting, but because you might miss your window... Who knows maybe you'll ovulate before or after her visit.... DH has the same issue, he never likes DTD when either one of our parents are in the house.... FX for you hun....


----------



## thencomesbebe

She is here that whole week! Visiting us in Italy from California.....may or may not be an issue we shall see...super excited to see my mama, as I have not seen her in a year and taking her to Florence, but still the timing sucks!


----------



## FTale

Bebe:I'm sorry about AF showing. I hope you some good bd timing in even with Mom visiting. hugs


----------



## thencomesbebe

I was inspired by everyone's ttc journal, so I decided to stat one, especially since I'm feeling especially bummed today. Here it is if you want to follow along: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2450245-then-comes-bebe-ttc-journal.html#post38673287

Bright note: Had coffee this morning and having a halloween beer tonight!


----------



## Pixie2982

Ali I was the same and I think everyone would be the same, at one point I think I had about 10 tests sitting on the table, was weeks before I got rid of them lol 1 by 1


----------



## Alligator

LOL pixie it's embarrassing how many tests I've taken but it reassures me.

bebe I'm sorry...I think maybe if you talk to DH and let him know it's a key time, he might be more open to it? If he knows how important this it to you! Not like you have to have crazy vocal BD marathons but just a few quite moments to get some in!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Lol Alli! Yes, definitely :) I told him and I think he's okay with it, and luckily he took leave that whoooooole week so I know he will be way less stressed than he was this month with work and school and everything, so that's good!


----------



## Alligator

Perfect! Sounds like you'll be able to get a few sessions in which is all you need really!


----------



## TexMel

Alli, post some more test pics!!


----------



## Alligator

This morning's tests... yay!

Line looks a little wonky in that pic but like 3 mins later it looked even darker so I'm not too worried :)
 



Attached Files:







preg test 7.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Sarahtonyn

Thanks for the support everyone! So excited for you, Alli!

I am CD 3. I saw my doctor after the frustration of my late period this month, and we agreed to try a cycle of Femara. I start taking it today. Some of my hormones are wonky and she doesn't believe I am ovulating on my own regularly. Does anyone have any experience with Femara? I'm grateful for modern medicine, but having to accept I need some assistance has definitely represented a loss for me. I am choosing to think about it from the aspect of my body needing just a little balancing out so that it can do what it is designed to do. I am going to look for a femara group on here too. See you all in November.


----------



## Alligator

Sarahonyn I'm glad you've reached out to your doctor, and I always like to think...isn't science amazing?! We live in a time where we have access to all kinds of tools to help us, I know it can be tough adjusting to that reality (I get it, with my MC I was so annoyed my body wouldn't do it on it's own, how it was 'supposed' to). I hope this works for you. Good luck!


----------



## Starlight32

Yay congrats Alli!! I saw in the other thread but wasn't sure where to post.


----------



## Alligator

Thank you starlight!


----------



## TexMel

Yay!! Congrats Alli! Join us on the July jewels thread under pregnancy buddies! I didn't mean for my request to come out sounding so bossy! :)


Sarah, I'm glad you were able to get help so quickly, and fingers crossed you get your bfp Thai cycle!!


----------



## ToriTami

Sarah, I tried 2 medicated cycles on Femara. First was a bust, I still didn't ovulate. Second cycle the dose was doubled, also did a trigger shot and iui. That's how I got my bfp! I was getting quite down too, since my body just doesn't do what its supposed to. But it all worked out. Good luck!


----------



## Sarahtonyn

Thank you, all! Tori, what dose did you start with? I have heard some people starting on 2.5mg...my doctor has me on 5mg right away, taking it on days 3-7. She said she plans to do the trigger shot too. I am a little scared that she's being aggressive so quickly, but I think that is more about where I am in my acceptance of what's happening. I trust her, and she did tell me she likes to approach fertility issues "aggressively," especially at my age (34). I just worry about the effects on my body... but if this works, it will be so worth it in the end!


----------



## ToriTami

Sarah, I started with 2.5mg and then went to 5mg. We are about the same age. My Dr. wanted to be aggressive also. If it gets to be too much, you can always take a break for a month.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

mdscpa said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Cppeace - FX your temp today is ID and that you'll get another rise tomorrow at 11dpo followed by a :bfp:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> Wow charts looking good hun x
> 
> Fingers crossed xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess..... hope it means something. Worried starting tomorrow 9/10/11 dpo is when my temps start to fall.Click to expand...

Sorry AF got ya hun, big hugs and good luck with new cycle. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Congratulations toritami wishing all with bfp's and h&h 9 months. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya ladies, I think I ovulated yesterday or the day before. So 1-2 dpo. Anyone else? Xx


----------



## Nixnax

There is a November thread now :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thanks hun any chance you could post a link for us. Xx


----------



## Nixnax

No probs sweet, here you go 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...thankful-turkey-pie-bfps-62.html#post38680811


----------



## SKP

Numbers drastic down, its over letting nature take its course

Its been a looooong 7 years. Im done. 3 pregnancies out of 6. Moving on to adoption. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh no, i'm so sorry Skp.. :hugs:


----------



## Bloblo

That is devastating skp. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Im so sorry skp, thats devastating news. Big hugs


----------

